# IELTS re-evaluation



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
I want to apply for revaluation for ielts british council. Please let me know how long it takes to get the reval results?

Thanks...


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just applied for EOR, ppl said that, it would probably take 6-8 weeks. I'm short of 0.5 pt, really frustrated. hope for the best.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

movetoaus said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply for revaluation for ielts british council. Please let me know how long it takes to get the reval results?
> 
> Thanks...


It takes a v long time up to 8 Weeks, so you have to keep in mind the time frame. A lot of people prefer to re-do the exam due to the time it takes for reevaluation.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
Is there anyone in Mumbai who has got a 0.5 point +ve change in speaking? 

I heard they charge some fees for reval and they reimburse it when the chnage is +ve. What are the chances of +ve result and do they really reimburse the money?

Thanks...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

movetoaus said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone in Mumbai who has got a 0.5 point +ve change in speaking?
> 
> I heard they charge some fees for reval and they reimburse it when the chnage is +ve. What are the chances of +ve result and do they really reimburse the money?
> ...


I did a re-evaluation for speaking as I was confident that my grade was incorrect. It was increased by 1.5 points. The time required was the time mentioned in the form. The cost was 5000INR which was refunded as it was a positive change.
Generally, increase is difficult for Reading listening and possible for speaking and writing.
best of luck


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I did a re-evaluation for speaking as I was confident that my grade was incorrect. It was increased by 1.5 points. The time required was the time mentioned in the form. The cost was 5000INR which was refunded as it was a positive change.
> Generally, increase is difficult for Reading listening and possible for speaking and writing.
> best of luck


Hi,

I am in the same boat. need 0.5 more in speaking...did you appear thru IDP or British Council? Can you give me a brief about the procedure?

Thanks


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, I had appeared through british council and they say that the re-evaluation is done by a body in UK. So u can expect it to be fair and above regional variations(which happens so much in India when u are applying from diff cities).
The process is pretty simple, u can go to the British council office and take an application form and apply by paying the fees. U will need to submit ur original TRF so make sure to take a copy of it.They will get back to u within the stipulated time. If the reevaluation is positive, they will send u a cheque for Rs 5000.Since its speaking, I would suggest u go for re-eval as it might happen that u are short in some other section when u reappear for the test.This happened to me once.


karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat. need 0.5 more in speaking...did you appear thru IDP or British Council? Can you give me a brief about the procedure?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

In my case it took me over 2 months. British council is pretty bad on this in terms of turnaround time. My EOR (writing) was unsuccessful. So no refund too. Unless you are absolutely confident, no point in going in for EOR. Better to take up ielts again.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree completely. Unless u are sure, its another 5000 bucks down the drain. God I hate British council and IELTS.


bangalg said:


> In my case it took me over 2 months. British council is pretty bad on this in terms of turnaround time. My EOR (writing) was unsuccessful. So no refund too. Unless you are absolutely confident, no point in going in for EOR. Better to take up ielts again.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I agree completely. Unless u are sure, its another 5000 bucks down the drain. God I hate British council and IELTS.


Mine is IDP...hope the outcome is positive


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats IDP and is it any different? Did u write IELTS or some other exam?


karan_2891 said:


> Mine is IDP...hope the outcome is positive


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Whats IDP and is it any different? Did u write IELTS or some other exam?


Actually you have two options to register yourself at IELTS: IDP and British Council. I registered via IDP. Else there is no difference (I think), both do the same thing.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok...Best of luck with ur Reevaluation. Maybe IDP will be more proactive than BCL.


karan_2891 said:


> Actually you have two options to register yourself at IELTS: IDP and British Council. I registered via IDP. Else there is no difference (I think), both do the same thing.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> In my case it took me over 2 months. British council is pretty bad on this in terms of turnaround time. My EOR (writing) was unsuccessful. So no refund too. Unless you are absolutely confident, no point in going in for EOR. Better to take up ielts again.


Hey, I see your score as 9,9,9,8 which is fantastic, is this after revaluation...what was the original score....I understand if you have got at least 8 in all sections, no point trying for more....


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

I appeared through IDP. My IELTS score is (R:8.5, L: 8.5, W:7, S: 7). My total points for 175 visa is 70 now...I was wondering if I should go for revaluation to try for an 8 in W and S. If it becomes 8 in W and S, my total points score will be 80.

I am good to apply with the current score but wanted to know if getting more points will help in some way for the visa grant?

Also, what is the probability of an increment of 1 in two sections...is it too much to ask for...
is there a chance of your score getting reduced in revaluation?

Can I apply 175 with the current score and let re-evaluation happen in parallel...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I appeared through IDP. My IELTS score is (R:8.5, L: 8.5, W:7, S: 7). My total points for 175 visa is 70 now...I was wondering if I should go for revaluation to try for an 8 in W and S. If it becomes 8 in W and S, my total points score will be 80.
> 
> I am good to apply with the current score but wanted to know if getting more points will help in some way for the visa grant?
> 
> ...


Hi,

To the best of my knowledge anything above 65 does not give any edge per se over a person who has 65 points. But senior contributors to this forum can suggest better. Good Luck


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge anything above 65 does not give any edge per se over a person who has 65 points. But senior contributors to this forum can suggest better. Good Luck


Thanks got similar replies from other people.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat. need 0.5 more in speaking...did you appear thru IDP or British Council? Can you give me a brief about the procedure?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Karan,

Have u applied for re-vals ? what is the procedure, I am also planning on going for it..

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Whats IDP and is it any different? Did u write IELTS or some other exam?


Hi,

IDP and Bristish coucil are co owners of IELTS tests conducted... and its the same test modules and test papers set by cambridge.... one of ex.ielts examiner confirmed that the evaluation is done by the same examiners ... and IDP is Australia like brit council is from british...


Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Have u applied for re-vals ? what is the procedure, I am also planning on going for it..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

The procedure is simple. You need to submit your original scorecard along with your passport copy (first and last pages). You may pay (around 6k) by credit/debit card (if you visit one of their branches) and by DD if you decide to send by post. BUT this must be done w/n 6 weeks of appearing for the test. This is the process followed by IDP, not sure if Brit Council is any different..

Thnx


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

*IELTS Re evaluation result*

Hi All,
Got my reval results today. I made it 
Got a required 7.0 in speaking and I am all set to apply for 175.
Please guide me as to how I should apply for 175.
please share existing links and notes which will smoothen my process.

Thanks....


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Hi All,
> Got my reval results today. I made it
> Got a required 7.0 in speaking and I am all set to apply for 175.
> Please guide me as to how I should apply for 175.
> ...


Congratulation! Can you share with us how does it take? From you submit EOR to you got the +ve result on EOR. Thanks in advance.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Congratulation! Can you share with us how does it take? From you submit EOR to you got the +ve result on EOR. Thanks in advance.


please also let us know from where did you apply - IDP/BC? Also how much increase took place? 0.5/1?

Thnx


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> please also let us know from where did you apply - IDP/BC? Also how much increase took place? 0.5/1?
> 
> Thnx


I applied for BC. and in EOR i got 0.5 points increase in my speaking module. It was earlier 6.5 

Thanks...


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

mysbm70 said:


> Congratulation! Can you share with us how does it take? From you submit EOR to you got the +ve result on EOR. Thanks in advance.


got +ve result on EOR. It took me around 6 weeks to get the updated result after I applied for EOR.

Thanks.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> got +ve result on EOR. It took me around 6 weeks to get the updated result after I applied for EOR.
> 
> Thanks.




Hey Movetoaus Congrats !!  lucky u.. u got saved from re taking the test and the anxiety of waiting for results...  and loads of practice 

Btw us... wen u submitted EOR, was it for only one module or all the modules are re validated ? or any idea if we can get all the modules revaluated or not ?

Is there an option where it says select what all have to be revaluated ? and if any one of the modules score increased will the money refunded ?

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Yes, it gives you choice of what modules you want to get reevaluated but I understand the fees remains same INR 5000 for IDP.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey Movetoaus Congrats !!  lucky u.. u got saved from re taking the test and the anxiety of waiting for results...  and loads of practice
> 
> Btw us... wen u submitted EOR, was it for only one module or all the modules are re validated ? or any idea if we can get all the modules revaluated or not ?
> 
> ...



hi Rekha,
I wanted re evaluation for only 1 module thus I had requested for 1 module only. but you can request for all the four modules and the fees remains the same. So whether u request for any number of modules the fees remains the same.
If there is an increase of band in any one of the modules, ur money will be refunded. U can apply for refund once u get the EOR result. It comes by post. Hope this helps


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Yes, it gives you choice of what modules you want to get reevaluated but I understand the fees remains same INR 5000 for IDP.


Its 5500 INR for BC


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Its 5500 INR for BC


Thanks Anchaalk and Movetoaus !!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> Hey, I see your score as 9,9,9,8 which is fantastic, is this after revaluation...what was the original score....I understand if you have got at least 8 in all sections, no point trying for more....


Revaluation was for an earlier attempt. I rewrote the exam and got these scores. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Mine is IDP...hope the outcome is positive


hey karan,

wha'ts the current status, did u go for reval or re exam?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any chance, reading scores can be increased for reading in re vals ?

Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hey karan,
> 
> wha'ts the current status, did u go for reval or re exam?


Hi, I applied for reval only, on May 7th. Result awaited 

Thanks,
Karan


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance, reading scores can be increased for reading in re vals ?
> 
> Rekha


Its is a little difficult for reading and listening. but u can give it a try if u r confident.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

I applied EOR on Apr 18, got increased on result today, unfortunately, I was asking for re-marking for 2 modules namely writing and speaking, but just got increased on writing not the speaking. So, got to re-sit...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I applied EOR on Apr 18, got increased on result today, unfortunately, I was asking for re-marking for 2 modules namely writing and speaking, but just got increased on writing not the speaking. So, got to re-sit...


Hi mysbm,

How much increase was given to you in the writing section? Also, did you get an email mentioning the same or did you check on the IDP/Brit Council website?

Thanks


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi mysbm,
> 
> How much increase was given to you in the writing section? Also, did you get an email mentioning the same or did you check on the IDP/Brit Council website?
> 
> Thanks


I got 0.5 increased on the writing, and received e-mail from BC


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, I applied for reval only, on May 7th. Result awaited
> 
> Thanks,
> Karan


hi karan, 
please definitely let me know when your reval result is out.

can we apply for individual modules that are required to be re-evaluated cos i saw a clause that says score might increase or decrease..so can we be specific that only writing be re evaluated?

you could either post here or send me a mail on sainath.ec at gmail

sainath


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I got 0.5 increased on the writing, and received e-mail from BC


hi mysbm70
what was it before... 6.5?
can we apply for individual modules....like just writing if required?

sainath


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hi karan,
> please definitely let me know when your reval result is out.
> 
> can we apply for individual modules that are required to be re-evaluated cos i saw a clause that says score might increase or decrease..so can we be specific that only writing be re evaluated?
> ...


Yeah, you can apply for as many sections as you want...you need to tick the modules you wish to get revalued? Thanks


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hi mysbm70
> what was it before... 6.5?
> can we apply for individual modules....like just writing if required?
> 
> sainath


You can apply EOR for individual modules which you are satisfied with, my writing increased fr 5.5 to 6.0


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hi mysbm70
> what was it before... 6.5?
> can we apply for individual modules....like just writing if required?
> 
> sainath


You choose the modules which the result you are satisfied with


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hi mysbm70
> what was it before... 6.5?
> can we apply for individual modules....like just writing if required?
> 
> sainath


Hello Sainath,
Surely, you need to mention the modules you seek revaluation for in the form...you can get it for one or all of the modules but you need to pay the same fees. Also, marks will not decease on reval, it can only increase, if it increases you get the money refunded. You can check with IDP or BC for details, the reval form is also available on IDP website.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> You can apply EOR for individual modules which you are satisfied with, my writing increased fr 5.5 to 6.0


sorry to butt in ... but do u need 6 only... and what is ur points ?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> sorry to butt in ... but do u need 6 only... and what is ur points ?


I'm not primary applicant, I'm secondary applicant need IELTS at least 6 to claim 5 pts for skill partner.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I'm not primary applicant, I'm secondary applicant need IELTS at least 6 to claim 5 pts for skill partner.


 u got ur desired scores.. all the best with ur application.

r u planning for 175 or 176?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello Sainath,
> Surely, you need to mention the modules you seek revaluation for in the form...you can get it for one or all of the modules but you need to pay the same fees. Also, marks will not decease on reval, it can only increase, if it increases you get the money refunded. You can check with IDP or BC for details, the reval form is also available on IDP website.


Aanchalk.. one quick qn..

u have written marks wont decease.. ur saying they will not degrade ur marks under any circumstances it only will increase or remain same ?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

As far as I heard from others they wont degrade ur marks. Since your scores will not be marked lower, u can ask for all modules to be re-checked. There is nothing to loose; yeah the money incase there is no positive change.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

louisam said:


> As far as I heard from others they wont degrade ur marks. Since your scores will not be marked lower, u can ask for all modules to be re-checked. There is nothing to loose; yeah the money incase there is no positive change.


thats most informative... I am thinking its better I apply for revaluation of my scores ... jus in case I get the required then it will be gr8

but again reading, i believe has no or very lill chances of increasing isn't ?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Aanchalk.. one quick qn..
> 
> u have written marks wont decease.. ur saying they will not degrade ur marks under any circumstances it only will increase or remain same ?


Yes, that is what I meant.


----------



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

Where should one appear for the IELTS test, IDP or BCL? I mean which one is accurate in providing the evaluation scores?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Yes, that is what I meant.


Thanks for confirmation Aanchalk.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rishi.sharma said:


> Where should one appear for the IELTS test, IDP or BCL? I mean which one is accurate in providing the evaluation scores?


Hi Rishi,

IDP and British Council are co-owned by Cambridge university. They are same, papers are set and evaluated by cambridge and carry equal recognition.

Hope this anws your qn.

Rekha


----------



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Rishi,
> 
> IDP and British Council are co-owned by Cambridge university. They are same, papers are set and evaluated by cambridge and carry equal recognition.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Rekha.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

rishi.sharma said:


> Thanks a lot Rekha.


my research had a conflicting O/P.. though the test format and questions are the same for IDP and BC, as evaluating organizations, they say IDP is easy to crack when compared to BC.... i dont even trust IDP anymore after last week's stroke though 

to other mates, i have applied for my re-val today. i know that it officially takes 6-8 weeks but no go as the slots for 9th are filled out.

and if we cant make it by 30th june, doesn't matter its July 1st or October 1st.

please pray for my 0.5 :-(


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> my research had a conflicting O/P.. though the test format and questions are the same for IDP and BC, as evaluating organizations, they say IDP is easy to crack when compared to BC.... i dont even trust IDP anymore after last week's stroke though
> 
> to other mates, i have applied for my re-val today. i know that it officially takes 6-8 weeks but no go as the slots for 9th are filled out.
> 
> ...


Best of luck... You have much better chance to get the increase of 0.5 if it is either Writing or Speaking Module.

As per my personal experience because I have given IELTS to both these centers recently, IDP is much lenient as compare to British Council.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

oh is it...I am giving 2nd attempt thr IDP.. ...hope this time i can crack ....






msvayani said:


> Best of luck... You have much better chance to get the increase of 0.5 if it is either Writing or Speaking Module.
> 
> As per my personal experience because I have given IELTS to both these centers recently, IDP is much lenient as compare to British Council.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> oh is it...I am giving 2nd attempt thr IDP.. ...hope this time i can crack ....


Good luck mate! Just FYI, I cleared my IELTS in 3 attempts. 2 attempts from IDP and 1 from British Council.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks buddy !! I can see your score.... for that :clap2:



msvayani said:


> Good luck mate! Just FYI, I cleared my IELTS in 3 attempts. 2 attempts from IDP and 1 from British Council.


----------



## rishi.sharma (May 12, 2012)

So finally you cleared it from IDP or BCL?
Any other inputs regarding the leniency of IDP & BCL... Please share


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> my research had a conflicting O/P.. though the test format and questions are the same for IDP and BC, as evaluating organizations, they say IDP is easy to crack when compared to BC.... i dont even trust IDP anymore after last week's stroke though
> 
> to other mates, i have applied for my re-val today. i know that it officially takes 6-8 weeks but no go as the slots for 9th are filled out.
> 
> ...


inshallah


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rishi.sharma said:


> So finally you cleared it from IDP or BCL?
> Any other inputs regarding the leniency of IDP & BCL... Please share


 not sure if it is true or an assumption, bcuz recently interacted with the ielts x.examiner and he confirmed firmly that its the same examiners and sames rules apply for evaluation.. and they dont even know if the paper is attempted thru idp or bc .. so finally it all beats down to how cool u are on the day of ur test.. bcuz stress and tension pulls down ur score and this has been my personal exp..

just practice enough and keep cool.. 

W - stick to topic and do not deviate from it.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> my research had a conflicting O/P.. though the test format and questions are the same for IDP and BC, as evaluating organizations, they say IDP is easy to crack when compared to BC.... i dont even trust IDP anymore after last week's stroke though
> 
> to other mates, i have applied for my re-val today. i know that it officially takes 6-8 weeks but no go as the slots for 9th are filled out.
> 
> ...


All our prayers are with you for increase in scores and getting results before 25th jun, so that u meet the deadline..


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> not sure if it is true or an assumption, bcuz recently interacted with the ielts x.examiner and he confirmed firmly that its the same examiners and sames rules apply for evaluation.. and they dont even know if the paper is attempted thru idp or bc .. so finally it all beats down to how cool u are on the day of ur test.. bcuz stress and tension pulls down ur score and this has been my personal exp..
> 
> just practice enough and keep cool..
> 
> W - stick to topic and do not deviate from it.


Yes ! i spoiled my speaking because of pressure  on may26th


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ozee said:


> Yes ! i spoiled my speaking because of pressure  on may26th


Hi Ozee,

I understand how it feels, but trust me twice I had this feeling that I messed up spking, but know what got 8.5 each time, so dont worry you will clear 

enjoiii waiting for results 

Rekha


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

yep just hope and wait


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys Happy Friday,

got something new to share reg IELT's, somebody told me that if the margin is jus 1 or .5 then its better taking test @ patna or Kolkatta, specially for speaking and writting, this theory is based on logic that the evaluation will be on par with test centres stnd of english, its an assumption agian .

So, maybe next attempt should try thru these centres.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ozee said:


> yep just hope and wait


Hi,

results ??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

My repeat IELTS results (26th may) are out. L9,R8.5,S8.5,W7.5. Was aiming for an 8 in all as I require all the 20 points for English. Will revaluation help? Members any suggestions please.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> My repeat IELTS results (26th may) are out. L9,R8.5,S8.5,W7.5. Was aiming for an 8 in all as I require all the 20 points for English. Will revaluation help? Members any suggestions please.



Writting always has a scope to improve in re-vals, unlike reading and listening.

I have seen most of them getting scores increased atleast by a .5, only one or two got rejected. However, many confirmed they would not reduce if not increase ur scores.. I suggest take a call, but timeframes are 6-8 wks for results again.

Rekha


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Writting always has a scope to improve in re-vals, unlike reading and listening.
> 
> I have seen most of them getting scores increased atleast by a .5, only one or two got rejected. However, many confirmed they would not reduce if not increase ur scores.. I suggest take a call, but timeframes are 6-8 wks for results again.
> 
> Rekha


Thanks for the input. I'll go in for a revaluation. I'm awaiting my EA assessment results and can no way catch the bus before 1 Jul anyway.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll go in for a revaluation. I'm awaiting my EA assessment results and can no way catch the bus before 1 Jul anyway.


Yup thats a sound plan, as scores only increase and nothing to lose.. its also better then taking test all over again..

All the best with EA


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll go in for a revaluation. I'm awaiting my EA assessment results and can no way catch the bus before 1 Jul anyway.


You can do re evaluation only within one month after you get your results. After that you wont be able to do it. So do it quickly....


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> results ??



Apologies for late reply 

L-7,R-8,W-6,S-6.5 :-(


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> You can do re evaluation only within one month after you get your results. After that you wont be able to do it. So do it quickly....


Thanks. I already did.

Cheers!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ozee said:


> Apologies for late reply
> 
> L-7,R-8,W-6,S-6.5 :-(


hey np, hard luck .

my best suggestion is quickly apply for re-vals, as there is a better chance of increasing W & S scores, and luckily if u get required scores then nothing like it.. this wud be plan B.

block whatever date is available for next test__ Plan A

as far as writting is I understood they are looking for one specific format, so follow this link for writting practice :

IELTS Letters - Formal Letter

I am very sure one of this plans should workout and u wud not need to go for plac C 

All the Best !!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, Anybody there who got the revaluation result, having applied for the same on or after May 1st week? Thanks...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey All,

Good Newz, DIAC has reduced the points threshold to 60 from 65 for Skill select.

here is the link :

DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark

Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Friends,

Need some clarity on reval results. I just had a word with IDP folks. They told me that reval result are sent only by physical scorecards. There will be no email communication regarding the same and although their website has an EoR section but the new result won't appear there...Can someone (who has been through the process) please comment on the same? I applied for reval exactly 6 weeks before.

Thanks


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need some clarity on reval results. I just had a word with IDP folks. They told me that reval result are sent only by physical scorecards. There will be no email communication regarding the same and although their website has an EoR section but the new result won't appear there...Can someone (who has been through the process) please comment on the same? I applied for reval exactly 6 weeks before.
> 
> Thanks


Once they've finished remarking your answer, they will send you an email update on your new result, but you will be informed only whether there's a change on your result, you need to wait for the report to know the exact result.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Once they've finished remarking your answer, they will send you an email update on your new result, but you will be informed only whether there's a change on your result, you need to wait for the report to know the exact result.


Hi,

So you are saying that there is no way to know the results till you get the hard copy of your scorecard?

Can you tell me if you appeared via IDP or Brit Council? Also, how much time (in total) it took for you after submitting for revaluation till you got the physical scorecard?

Thanks,
Karan


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So you are saying that there is no way to know the results till you get the hard copy of your scorecard?
> 
> ...


You are right, in the e-mail and even you check online, there is only indicating result changed, how's the result? You won't know until you receive the scorecard. For me, it took 5 exact week from the revaluation start till I've been informed by email for the result changed. Hope it's clear.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> You are right, in the e-mail and even you check online, there is only indicating result changed, how's the result? You won't know until you receive the scorecard. For me, it took 5 exact week from the revaluation start till I've been informed by email for the result changed. Hope it's clear.


Hey,

I got my 4th il's results and I lost in W-6.5 and R-6, L-8 & S- 8.

My question is any chances of increasing R scores thru EOR ? as I have really lost any hopes of clearing il's ever .

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, I applied for reval only, on May 7th. Result awaited
> 
> Thanks,
> Karan


Hi,
Have you received the revaluation results from IDP? I see that you had applied on 7th May.
I too am waiting. I have applied on 11th Jun. 

Good Luck!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hi,
> Have you received the revaluation results from IDP? I see that you had applied on 7th May.
> I too am waiting. I have applied on 11th Jun.
> 
> Good Luck!


On wed (Jun 20), they told me that they have got the results and are preparing the cheque (which means score has increased), but did not say specifically that it has increased and by how much :-( Scorecard will only be given along with the cheque...so fingers crossed


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got my 4th il's results and I lost in W-6.5 and R-6, L-8 & S- 8.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling really sad about You  as i have experience the same sentiments after my results.....May God give u strength to bear the situation


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> On wed (Jun 20), they told me that they have got the results and are preparing the cheque (which means score has increased), but did not say specifically that it has increased and by how much :-( Scorecard will only be given along with the cheque...so fingers crossed


Hi Congratulations! Whatever it would be, it will work for you b/c as i think u need an 8 in writing. And an increase in 7.5 would be definitely 8 or more than 8.
So it is going to give u 20 points for ur Ielts score.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi Congratulations! Whatever it would be, it will work for you b/c as i think u need an 8 in writing. And an increase in 7.5 would be definitely 8 or more than 8.
> So it is going to give u 20 points for ur Ielts score.


Sorry sent this worng


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> On wed (Jun 20), they told me that they have got the results and are preparing the cheque (which means score has increased), but did not say specifically that it has increased and by how much :-( Scorecard will only be given along with the cheque...so fingers crossed


Thanks for the prompt reply.

That is great. I see that you require an increase of only 0.5, so it has to be a positive results.

Congrats in advance!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Friends,

I got my IELTS revaluation result (speaking module) today along with a refund cheque. My score has been increased from 6.5 -> 7 ;-)

It, however, took a lot of time as I submitted my request on May 7th.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my IELTS revaluation result (speaking module) today along with a refund cheque. My score has been increased from 6.5 -> 7 ;-)
> 
> ...


Great. Congratulation once again and all the best for the next phase.

Good Luck!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my IELTS revaluation result (speaking module) today along with a refund cheque. My score has been increased from 6.5 -> 7 ;-)
> 
> ...


Congrats Karan!:clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my IELTS revaluation result (speaking module) today along with a refund cheque. My score has been increased from 6.5 -> 7 ;-)
> 
> ...


Congrats Karan !!!

ready to lodge ur application ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

I am thinking of going for EOR, but only prob is with reading does it have any chance of increase ? Has anybody on this forum tried it, pls share ur exp.

I chkd with scores calculator, 30 correct anws fetch u 6.0 and 34 will get 7.0. How good are chances for increase in 3-4 anws ? I am confident I did very well in R & W if I go for re-vals will get 7 in W definately.

Rekha


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I am thinking of going for EOR, but only prob is with reading does it have any chance of increase ? Has anybody on this forum tried it, pls share ur exp.
> 
> I chkd with scores calculator, 30 correct anws fetch u 6.0 and 34 will get 7.0. How good are chances for increase in 3-4 anws ? I am confident I did very well in R & W if I go for re-vals will get 7 in W definately.
> 
> Rekha


There's always chances, if not, why you are allowed to appeal on the all 4 modules? Personally, it's a bit hard for Listening and Reading, because these 2 modules are marked by computer, unless your writing is not clear, and the computer can't read it and give you a "wrong".


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> There's always chances, if not, why you are allowed to appeal on the all 4 modules? Personally, it's a bit hard for Listening and Reading, because these 2 modules are marked by computer, unless your writing is not clear, and the computer can't read it and give you a "wrong".


so is it good to apply for R & W, if scores increase atleast in W I will get the refund rite ?

What do you guyz recomend, I honestly do not want to sit the test again I believe its jus sheer frustration of writing again n again making me lose on other modules too 

Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> so is it good to apply for R & W, if scores increase atleast in W I will get the refund rite ?
> 
> What do you guyz recomend, I honestly do not want to sit the test again I believe its jus sheer frustration of writing again n again making me lose on other modules too
> 
> Rekha


I suggest you get one of your previous scores revalued (if it is not more than a month old) if you lost in writing only in that...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> so is it good to apply for R & W, if scores increase atleast in W I will get the refund rite ?
> 
> What do you guyz recomend, I honestly do not want to sit the test again I believe its jus sheer frustration of writing again n again making me lose on other modules too
> 
> Rekha


First, you should check if you can apply for reval as there is a time limit within which you need to apply for reval.

Personally, I think you should do both, apply for reval and also re-appear. You can later choose the better result. This way you will save time. Re-val will take at least one month. After that if you re-schedule your exam, you will have to wait for another two weeks to get a date and additional 2 weeks to get the result.

So, you will be delayed by at least 2 months. If you do them in parallel, you will be a ble to apply quickly. After the new rules come in effect, you can explore other options too for scoring points like spouse skill assessment etc.

All the best!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> so is it good to apply for R & W, if scores increase atleast in W I will get the refund rite ?
> 
> What do you guyz recomend, I honestly do not want to sit the test again I believe its jus sheer frustration of writing again n again making me lose on other modules too
> 
> Rekha


It's your decision, even you got one increase, you'll get the refund. I would say worth to try.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> It's your decision, even you got one increase, you'll get the refund. I would say worth to try.


Thanks all for your suggestion.

I actually can apply for last attempted ils only, S-8 R-6 L-7.5 and W-6.5.

Other options I am currently working on is NSW and WA sponsor with 6 in each and OA 7 (NSW S-7 atleast) for SS, currently I have 55 pnts without il's. If one of this states sponsors me then I will meet the 60pnts threshold for Skill select and also a guaranteed invite. what do u guyz suggest ?

Meanwhile I can apply for EOR, as honestly do not want to re take the test.

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks all for your suggestion.
> 
> I actually can apply for last attempted ils only, S-8 R-6 L-7.5 and W-6.5.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha, I'm in the same boat with R 6.5.

Currently I have 55 pnts without il's. Although i have booked an il's exam on 30th June. 

I want to know that can we apply for State Sponsorship and then Submit and EOI after 1 July 2012. After 1 month or so if we get SS positive then update our EOI
Will it work like this?


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

hi guys, really got frustrated with this IELTS. 

1st attempt: L8.5 R8 W6.5 S7.5
2nd attempt: L8.5 R8.5 W6 S7.5 

I guess i won't bother to wait for the score review. Will clutch my teeth to sit a 3rd test ((((
Just quick question for you guys, do you guys attend Academic or Training test? Both time I tried Academic. Do you guys think this might help a bit with my writing if i change to Training? Writing is really getting on my nerves. Somehow at my wit's end how to go around it. 

Thanks!
Riverooooooo


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

riverooooooo said:


> hi guys, really got frustrated with this IELTS.
> 
> 1st attempt: L8.5 R8 W6.5 S7.5
> 2nd attempt: L8.5 R8.5 W6 S7.5
> ...


Hi,

Have you given thought to revaluation? I got my speaking scores revalued and got 0.5 increase. You may check if there is still time to get your (at least first one) scores revalued. It might just help.

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

riverooooooo said:


> hi guys, really got frustrated with this IELTS.
> 
> 1st attempt: L8.5 R8 W6.5 S7.5
> 2nd attempt: L8.5 R8.5 W6 S7.5
> ...


Hi,

Hard Luck, but u are not alone in this I and couple of others I know personaly have lost more than 3 tms 

But I would suggest u go for EOR, if you still have time on first ils as .5 has very good chance of increase, meanwhile work on ur next attempt as u have already booked the dates. I believe u wud get lucky in one or the other.

If not as plan C, if u have 55 pnts then u can raise EOI on 1st and opt for state sponsorship. SS will add 5 points and a guaranteed invite.

Hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

riverooooooo said:


> hi guys, really got frustrated with this IELTS.
> 
> 1st attempt: L8.5 R8 W6.5 S7.5
> 2nd attempt: L8.5 R8.5 W6 S7.5
> ...


IELTS General Training is recommended for immigration. It is considered easier than Academic in reading & writing modules.


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you given thought to revaluation? I got my speaking scores revalued and got 0.5 increase. You may check if there is still time to get your (at least first one) scores revalued. It might just help.
> 
> Thanks


thanks Karan. i think i might give my first one a revaluation. will go check if it is still valid.


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hard Luck, but u are not alone in this I and couple of others I know personaly have lost more than 3 tms
> 
> ...


thanks for this condolence Rekha, i feel much better now. it feels that i'm not fighting this battle alone. yes, i think i will follow your suggestion to give my 1st attempt some revaluation, meanwhile prepare for my next test...

By the way, about your SS advice, because currently I'm still having my skill assessment in the way, i just have no idea how this EOI thing works after July.1st. Do I still need to apply for my SS, at all? Maybe I should dive into other threads to find the answers. 

Anyway, thanks a lot. 

Riverooo


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha
A quick question, shall we apply for EOI having 55 points?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> A quick question, shall we apply for EOI having 55 points?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


Let's take current scenario where candidates having 60 or 55 points first apply for SS and once approved then they have required pass marks of 65 so by this logic in skill select also one have to apply EOI mentioning which state he/she wants to apply for SS 

Only difference would be that state would have the liberty to nominate you after seeing close competitors of yours as a whole


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Rekha Raman,
I have been following your posts regarding your IELTS attempts. I am sorry to see that despite several attempts you are still not able to get the elusive 7 in all.
I can see that you are thinking of applying for EoR and you do not have the stomach for attempting IELTS again. But let me warn you that it is extremely rare to get an upgrade of score for Reading and Listening as there is nothing subjective about the answers whereas S and W have subjective elements and there could be a decent chance of an upgrade if you are confident of your performance.
Since you will be exposed to SkillSelect, a score of 55-60 will give you little chance of being invited to apply. So I sincerely think you must give IELTS a shot and attempt to get 8 in each (and not just 7) so that you can get high points and increase your chances of an invite.
And how do you get an 8? Your current scores are not really that bad. Reading needs a bit of working on because the expected scores are really high- to get an 8, you can get only 2-3 incorrect answers. You need to be careful in choosing your answers especially when the answer is an obvious one. It would be redundant for me to give you tips in Reading because there are a couple of wonderful books available by Cambridge IELTS ("Insight into IELTS", "Insight into IELTS Extra") that should really help you. Your best bet to cracking IELTS is to read these books and to seriously do as many practice tests as you can. There really is no other way. I am also sending you (PM) links to a number of practice tests. 
As regards Writing, my advice would be the same as above. But apart from that-

- Ensure what you write is gramatically correct. Pick up topics and practice writing a one pager essay. Go through all the sample letters that you find in the Cambridge books for which I have sent you the links.
- For the essay, ensure there is adequate elaboration on the main theme. Prove that you can think on the theme from a number of different angles. Try to give your own experience... "In my experience....". 
- Practice using complex Statements like - "While I do think the number of maternity leaves should be increased by statute, employers may end up factoring this and this may result in a reduction in the chances of a man being preferred over a woman for a particular job"... or something like that. IELTS examiners love statements which combine opposing views. 
- Your essay should necessarily have 4 paragraphs at least. One introduction, two/three for the main ideas and the last para for your conclusion. 
- Regarding letter writing, the most important aspect is the salutation and the ending. They have got to be appropriate. Also, ensure you put forth your point in an indirect manner. 

I won't go on. My suggestion is you should go for IELTS again and try to get an 8 in each. A bit about my own esperience. I was over-confident the 1st time and did not even prepare. Got a 7.5 in Reading (I needed a min of 8 in each). I was aghast. Second time, I got a 7.5 in Writing. Only then I woke up and changed my approach. I wrote the way the examiners wanted. Regarding Speaking, I got an 8 in all three attempts. 

I am sending you by PM, the links to the Cambridge notes. All the best! Don't give up.


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Rekha Raman,
> I have been following your posts regarding your IELTS attempts. I am sorry to see that despite several attempts you are still not able to get the elusive 7 in all.
> I can see that you are thinking of applying for EoR and you do not have the stomach for attempting IELTS again. But let me warn you that it is extremely rare to get an upgrade of score for Reading and Listening as there is nothing subjective about the answers whereas S and W have subjective elements and there could be a decent chance of an upgrade if you are confident of your performance.
> Since you will be exposed to SkillSelect, a score of 55-60 will give you little chance of being invited to apply. So I sincerely think you must give IELTS a shot and attempt to get 8 in each (and not just 7) so that you can get high points and increase your chances of an invite.
> ...


hi Bangalg,

your careful reply here gave me strength again. I have tried 2 times, L8.5R8W6.5S7.5 / L8.5R8.5W6.5S7.5. I just received my second test result today and was hammered. as you may see my scores, 1st time I was full of myself and flopped, that is fine. but my second try was actually very carefully prepared, and except I got 0.5 improvement in Reading, my writing even get worse! the worst thing is I don't have a clue why. maybe it is because I overused the "template" I learned from the web. 

my spirit was so uplifted by seeing your perseverance and success. as I am preparing to give it a 3rd try, your advice on writing and speaking is extremely appreciated! 

thanks!
Riveroooooo


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Rekha Raman,
> I have been following your posts regarding your IELTS attempts. I am sorry to see that despite several attempts you are still not able to get the elusive 7 in all.
> I can see that you are thinking of applying for EoR and you do not have the stomach for attempting IELTS again. But let me warn you that it is extremely rare to get an upgrade of score for Reading and Listening as there is nothing subjective about the answers whereas S and W have subjective elements and there could be a decent chance of an upgrade if you are confident of your performance.
> Since you will be exposed to SkillSelect, a score of 55-60 will give you little chance of being invited to apply. So I sincerely think you must give IELTS a shot and attempt to get 8 in each (and not just 7) so that you can get high points and increase your chances of an invite.
> ...


hi bangalg, can you also please PM me the links to the Cambridge notes that you think of useful? Just a look at your ielts score stirs up a mix of admiration and anxiety in me  And did you take general training or academic? thanks again!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Rekha Raman,
> I have been following your posts regarding your IELTS attempts. I am sorry to see that despite several attempts you are still not able to get the elusive 7 in all.
> I can see that you are thinking of applying for EoR and you do not have the stomach for attempting IELTS again. But let me warn you that it is extremely rare to get an upgrade of score for Reading and Listening as there is nothing subjective about the answers whereas S and W have subjective elements and there could be a decent chance of an upgrade if you are confident of your performance.
> Since you will be exposed to SkillSelect, a score of 55-60 will give you little chance of being invited to apply. So I sincerely think you must give IELTS a shot and attempt to get 8 in each (and not just 7) so that you can get high points and increase your chances of an invite.
> ...


Please also send me the links in PM b/c i 'm going for my 5th attempt on 30th June...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Rekha Raman/ Riverooooo,
I sent the links by PM but don't see it in my 'sent' items. Can you pl. confirm having received them?


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Rekha Raman/ Riverooooo,
> I sent the links by PM but don't see it in my 'sent' items. Can you pl. confirm having received them?


hi mate, i've got it. thanks for the sharing! G'day.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

riverooooooo said:


> hi mate, i've got it. thanks for the sharing! G'day.


Please do share with me as well
Thanks in advance


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

riverooooooo said:


> hi mate, i've got it. thanks for the sharing! G'day.


Pl pass it on to wanttomove by pm

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you please pm me the material as well - already done 4 attempts!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> Can you please pm me the material as well - already done 4 attempts!


I have used Cambridge Ielts 8 books so far...
this site provides good reading and listening practice for GT module:

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS General Tests 
IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Practice Tests

There are multiple tests Just follow the links


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Pl pass it on to wanttomove by pm
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Bangalg,

Sorry cudnt reply imm ystrday, I rcvd ur PM. I will fwd the same to others.

I am in awe as to how you managed the scores , you rock !

Thanks for motivating us and taking time to help us kill the monster called il's :boxing:

Rekha


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Please do share with me as well, I am trying for the 3rd time on 21 July.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Please do share with me as well, I am trying for the 3rd time on 21 July.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Done


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you share with me as well. I have a colleague who wants to appear for the 4th time.


Rekha Raman said:


> Done


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all,
Guys also check out the new rules in skills select. I got to know that now the total points we have to score is 60 instead of 65. So plan accordingly...Avoid appearing for IELTS if not required.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Hi all,
> Guys also check out the new rules in skills select. I got to know that now the total points we have to score is 60 instead of 65. So plan accordingly...Avoid appearing for IELTS if not required.


Friends,

Don't want to be a spoilsport, but am not too sure as to how skill select gonna work..but I think 60 points will be thresh hold to apply for an EOI...60 points might not mean an automatic PR approval.. (as it is today with 65 points)....so it is now all the more important to get as many points (for experience, IELTS, State SS etc)..Senior expats may be able to guide better...


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in dilemma whether to re-sit IELTS? my situation is I've got Vic SS approval, now I have 60 points, with this SS, do you guys think it's safe to get PR under 190? Do I need to sit for IELTS to get at least 6 in all bands in order to claim another 5 points for partner skills? (I'm secondary applicant)


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I'm in dilemma whether to re-sit IELTS? my situation is I've got Vic SS approval, now I have 60 points, with this SS, do you guys think it's safe to get PR under 190? Do I need to sit for IELTS to get at least 6 in all bands in order to claim another 5 points for partner skills? (I'm secondary applicant)



Hey Mysbm,

I believe if u already got Vic SS, then u wud definately get an invite thru EOI as confirmed by sr.expats and VIC SS themselves, you wudnt require any additional points and 190 will work exactly as per the current 176 visa, there is going to be no change to SS timeframes.

However it will not hurt if u get some additional points as EOI allows you to update your profile anytime while still in processing, but for claiming partner skills u would have to get your skills also assessed by the assessing authority apart from il's. ( It will cost you additional 20k for Skill assessment + 9k ils)

So, wait for 1st jul we will get clarity as right now there is lot of ambiguity.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Can you share with me as well. I have a colleague who wants to appear for the 4th time.




Done


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey Mysbm,
> 
> I believe if u already got Vic SS, then u wud definately get an invite thru EOI as confirmed by sr.expats and VIC SS themselves, you wudnt require any additional points and 190 will work exactly as per the current 176 visa, there is going to be no change to SS timeframes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, in fact, I've got +ve skill assessment from Vetassess, but Fortunately, I got above 6 in 3 modules but 5.5 in my writing module, I applied for EOR and book for the next test before the announcement of lowering the pass mark from 65 to 60.


----------



## tanu (Mar 12, 2012)

Rekha,
Pls share with me too.


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi Rekha,
Please share it with me too.
Thanks.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bhagat said:


> Hi Rekha,
> Please share it with me too.
> Thanks.


Tanu, I shared it pls chk.

Bhagat I tried but ur not allowed to rcv any PM, until u complete atleast 5 posts.

Rekha


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bangalg,
> 
> Sorry cudnt reply imm ystrday, I rcvd ur PM. I will fwd the same to others.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

Can you please pm me the links as well..

I am giving my exam on July 21.. :boxing:


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Tanu, I shared it pls chk.
> 
> Bhagat I tried but ur not allowed to rcv any PM, until u complete atleast 5 posts.
> 
> Rekha


I will make the 5 posts and will let you know, thanks a lot.


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi Rekha, Can you send me the docs. now. Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bhagat said:


> Hi Rekha, Can you send me the docs. now. Thanks


tried still unable to


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Rekha,

Can you please forward the IELTS links for me also?
thanks in advance
Regards
ind2aus



Rekha Raman said:


> Done


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Can you please forward the IELTS links for me also

TIA


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ozee said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Can you please forward the IELTS links for me also
> 
> TIA


done, all the best !


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*fwded ils material*

Hi Bhagat \ Ind2AUS,

Fwd the ils material all the best !!

Rekha


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bhagat \ Ind2AUS,
> 
> Fwd the ils material all the best !!
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,
thanks a lot, received.


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bhagat \ Ind2AUS,
> 
> Fwd the ils material all the best !!
> 
> Rekha



Thanks Rekha.... 

-ind2aus


----------



## Rink$ (Jul 2, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Tanu, I shared it pls chk.
> 
> Bhagat I tried but ur not allowed to rcv any PM, until u complete atleast 5 posts.
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,

Can you please pm me the links as well..it would be of gr8 help!

I'm giving my Ielts next month

Thanks is advance

Regards


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Rekha Raman said:


> done, all the best !


Wonderful to hear about all your ventures to get IELTS best score, that will boast your 189/190 points.

I am in the same boat and would like to attempt the IELTS in September 2012.
Could you please share your links, thoughts and valuable information?

Cheers
Vanga Redy


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I agree completely. Unless u are sure, its another 5000 bucks down the drain. God I hate British council and IELTS.



GOD I Hate IELTS too, I thought BC takes time, but I hear more EoR success story with BC than IDP.

I once did EoR, end of day all I got was same TRF back with some photocopy letter saying score remain unchanged !


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> GOD I Hate IDP & IELTS too, I thought BC takes time, but I hear more EoR success story with BC than IDP.
> 
> I once did EoR, end of day all I got was same TRF back with some photocopy letter saying score remain unchanged !


I have also filled EOR for my BC result for July 12... lets see if i can score .5 band more.... Hope for the best....:boxing::ranger:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have also filled EOR for my BC result for July 12... lets see if i can score .5 band more.... Hope for the best....:boxing::ranger:



I applied EoR, after shocking news of only 100 Invite due tomoro. My situation is much worse than yours. Need a +1 in Writing to reach 70 for 189

8.5, 8.5, 6, 7 O=7.5


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> I applied EoR, after shocking news of only 100 Invite due tomoro. My situation is much worse than yours. Need a +1 in Writing to reach 70 for 189
> 
> 8.5, 8.5, 6, 7 O=7.5


Don't worry buddy..... if you have applied for SS.... you will get that....:ranger:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Got a call today confirming account details. Revaluation results to be despatched by next week.ray:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Got a call today confirming account details. Revaluation results to be despatched by next week.ray:



WOW - so sounds like u hit 20 point in IELTS.

Do u mind sharing some details like Date of EoR applied, City, IDP/BC?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

thewall said:


> WOW - so sounds like u hit 20 point in IELTS.
> 
> Do u mind sharing some details like Date of EoR applied, City, IDP/BC?


11 June/ IDP


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> 11 June/ IDP



Oh !

Thats loooooong wait - i thought IDP is much faster than BC


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Checked my provisional IELTS scores today for 21st July exam, scores are L:9,R:8.5,W:7,S:6.5. Lost by 0.5 in speaking.

Thinking of going for reval. What are the chances of success? What do you guys suggest?

Thanks,
hamster


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

hamster said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Checked my provisional IELTS scores today for 21st July exam, scores are L:9,R:8.5,W:7,S:6.5. Lost by 0.5 in speaking.
> 
> ...


this is ridiculous and if my guess is right its IDP. 

i went for reval, wasted 6000INR and waited 8 frustrating weeks just to realize that, they have just despatched me back the TRF that i have submitted and im quite sure they even didn't touch it. all this is for a f*****g 0.5 in writing ..... my experience is reval is waste of time and money especially with IDP

I know IDP itself is a ridiculous organization with "0" accountability, but its monopoly and u dont have a choice....keep writing IELTS till they made enough money from you and wait for their mercy


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Yupp, its IDP. After reading this thread I was quite positive for going for reval, but after seeing your experience with them, I am having second thoughts.

Does anybody here had any success with reval through IDP?

Thanks,
hamster


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> this is ridiculous and if my guess is right its IDP.
> 
> i went for reval, wasted 6000INR and waited 8 frustrating weeks just to realize that, they have just despatched me back the TRF that i have submitted and im quite sure they even didn't touch it. all this is for a f*****g 0.5 in writing ..... my experience is reval is waste of time and money especially with IDP
> 
> I know IDP itself is a ridiculous organization with "0" accountability, but its monopoly and u dont have a choice....keep writing IELTS till they made enough money from you and wait for their mercy


Do u mean u didnt even get an upgrade from 6.5 to 7? Thats pretty bad

They once returned my TRF with a photocopy letter saying score unchanged.

Yet I have gone ahead for 2nd time EoR, coz i was confident in writing i must have scored 7 - i dont understand is it issue with examiners in IDP or IDP itself


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

thewall said:


> Do u mean u didnt even get an upgrade from 6.5 to 7? Thats pretty bad
> 
> They once returned my TRF with a photocopy letter saying score unchanged.
> 
> Yet I have gone ahead for 2nd time EoR, coz i was confident in writing i must have scored 7 - i dont understand is it issue with examiners in IDP or IDP itself


second EOR.. i appreciate your confidence? when did u do that and do u have the result?

IDP system itself is flawed because they know they cant be questioned and you dont have an alternative....that's what happens in demand and supply with monopoly.. i only wish i could sue them , but i m just preparing for my next attempt burying my furstration.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I had applied for reval from IDP for speaking, took 6 weeks and my score was increased from 6.5 to 7...


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, I had applied for reval from IDP for speaking, took 6 weeks and my score was increased from 6.5 to 7...


Well that's great, gives me some hope.

Thanks Karan.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> this is ridiculous and if my guess is right its IDP.
> 
> i went for reval, wasted 6000INR and waited 8 frustrating weeks just to realize that, they have just despatched me back the TRF that i have submitted and im quite sure they even didn't touch it. all this is for a f*****g 0.5 in writing ..... my experience is reval is waste of time and money especially with IDP
> 
> I know IDP itself is a ridiculous organization with "0" accountability, but its monopoly and u dont have a choice....keep writing IELTS till they made enough money from you and wait for their mercy


yes, may be IDP has problem. One of my friend claimed for 0.5 in writing and got negative result.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have my result out today. my writing is 5.5.
I did remember that during the test day my task 1 writing was below 150words, as I was running out of time. I hand was bloody numb, not used to do handwriting.

I was with BC, do you guys think it's worth a try for me to appeal (re-mark) to expect my Writing to increase to at least 6?

My result was L7-R7.5-W5.5-S6.5

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my result out today. my writing is 5.5.
> I did remember that during the test day my task 1 writing was below 150words, as I was running out of time. I hand was bloody numb, not used to do handwriting.
> ...


Hi what a coincidence Your results are exactly just like mine
Which i got from BC my G.T. Ielts test was on 30th June and results announced on 13th July
It was my 5th attempt and that was really a shock for me as in witting it was the lowest of my all 4 attempts. I don't think that my writing task was short in length..
I did not try to think abt it even and just used my 4th attempt Ielts result which was better of course

I'm too hopeless with IDP or BC, You cannot question them the whole process is hidden. Nothing is transparent. They are just making money and fools


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi what a coincidence Your results are exactly just like mine
> Which i got from BC my G.T. Ielts test was on 30th June and results announced on 13th July
> It was my 5th attempt and that was really a shock for me as in witting it was the lowest of my all 4 attempts. I don't think that my writing task was short in length..
> I did not try to think abt it even and just used my 4th attempt Ielts result which was better of course
> ...


Thanks Wanttomove.

I am a bit reluctant to ask for re-mark either; after reading the posts here. looks like I am going to waste $180 for nothing, while re-testing is just like $310 only, less than double re-marking price. Especially remembering the fact that I had shortlength Task1 writing..

Btw, since you've tried numerous attempt in both centres, which one of the 2 would you recommend?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Thanks Wanttomove.
> 
> I am a bit reluctant to ask for re-mark either; after reading the posts here. looks like I am going to waste $180 for nothing, while re-testing is just like $310 only, less than double re-marking price. Especially remembering the fact that I had shortlength Task1 writing..
> 
> Btw, since you've tried numerous attempt in both centres, which one of the 2 would you recommend?


I would say BC... i have given 5 times.... 3 with IDP and 2 times BC... last 2 are with BC...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I would say BC... i have given 5 times.... 3 with IDP and 2 times BC... last 2 are with BC...



I also think BC marking is slightly better (also probably chance of positive EoR)

However, I found IDP test center more comfortable, might vary from city to city though. When it comes to marking, I have no clue - they repeatedly destroyed my confidence level. I once cleared like this L 8.5, S7.5, W7 - to my surprise R = 5.5 

my latest score too disappointed me I was confident if I could score 7 in Speaking I will be thru but this time I got a bad score in writing L 8.5, R 8.5, S 7, W6


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Nav and Thewall,

Looks like I'd do my 2nd test with BC again then.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Got my EOR aresult today, All I wanted was .5 increase in Writing. Nothing was changed.

IMO IDP does not bother to re-check papers they just waste your time.

I have 8 bands in all other modules. Only in Writing they seem to have a problem. If we evaluate IELTS results of majority of the people it seems IDP is intentionally giving low bands in subjective modules like Writing and Speaking.

They are theifs....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Got my EOR aresult today, All I wanted was .5 increase in Writing. Nothing was changed.
> 
> IMO IDP does not bother to re-check papers they just waste your time.
> 
> ...


They are goddamn thieves...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Got my EOR aresult today, All I wanted was .5 increase in Writing. Nothing was changed.
> 
> IMO IDP does not bother to re-check papers they just waste your time.
> 
> ...



when did u apply EoR & city

is it so that u just got original TRF back with some photocopy letter


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Got my EOR aresult today, All I wanted was .5 increase in Writing. Nothing was changed.
> 
> IMO IDP does not bother to re-check papers they just waste your time.
> 
> ...


you practically lost at least 10 points there; could be 20 points though...

do you want to re-take the exam?


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Rekha Raman/ Riverooooo,
> I sent the links by PM but don't see it in my 'sent' items. Can you pl. confirm having received them?


Can you please me send those links?
I am struggling with my writing. :-(


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

wesmant said:


> you practically lost at least 10 points there; could be 20 points though...
> 
> do you want to re-take the exam?


Yes I will be giving it once again, my third attempt now...


----------



## Reena1525 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Same Scenario*

Hello,
Iam in the same sitiuation -
My score is 
L-8
R-8.5
W-6.5
S-7
What was your Score ?? and How long did it took your results for reevaluation outcome, I have given it to Melbourne IDP.

Iam too scared ???

Regards
Reena


----------



## Reena1525 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Help !!*



lonelyplaneteer said:


> Can you please me send those links?
> I am struggling with my writing. :-(



Hello Rekha Raman,

Iam struggling in Writing as If I can get some help.

I would be grateful to you .

Regards
Reena


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Reena1525 said:


> Hello,
> Iam in the same sitiuation -
> My score is
> L-8
> ...


Even mine was sent to IDP Melbourne for Re-valuation, came back unchanged. That too after 2 months. Wasted a lot of my time.

IMO don't waste time on revaluation they hardly ever increase a band score.


----------



## Reena1525 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Thanks*



mrwordsworth said:


> Even mine was sent to IDP Melbourne for Re-valuation, came back unchanged. That too after 2 months. Wasted a lot of my time.
> 
> IMO don't waste time on revaluation they hardly ever increase a band score.


True...I have given ReChecking for the Fourth time.....
First in 2011 in Academic Ielts

Second in Reading Module in January 2012.

Third in june 2012 for the score of 6.5 Writing.

Awaiting for the Fourth, is the IDP Melbourne. One of my friend has recieved positive result last year.

I dont know what to do .....Now what is your next move.....Giving another ielts exam???? My spirits are still high that I would score someday. I require & 7 each. 

Regards
REEna


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Reena, Rink$ & lonely,

Have fwded the links to you all, sorry msword I was unable to fwd it to... one of you please fwd it to msword.

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Reena1525 said:


> True...I have given ReChecking for the Fourth time.....
> First in 2011 in Academic Ielts
> 
> Second in Reading Module in January 2012.
> ...


Did u try different test centers, like British Council


----------



## Reena1525 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Reena, Rink$ & lonely,
> 
> Have fwded the links to you all, sorry msword I was unable to fwd it to... one of you please fwd it to msword.
> 
> Rekha


Sure I will forward it to Msword


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope my IELTS experience would help guys like me in some way or other, since this forum helped me to keep up my spirit to achieve success.
It all started in Jan 2012. I need to get 7 in each section.
So I gave IELTS (academic) on Jan 2012 without preparing. I was confident I would get 7 easily. 
I am pretty good in English. That’s what I believed. 
But when the result came, I was shocked (R-7.5, L-6.5, S-6.5, W-6, O-6.5).
However I know that I had no other option but to try again. And I made sure I tried IELTS (General).
So for Feb 2012 I booked for exam and started reading news paper, novel and books. But my score improved slightly(R-7.5, L-8, S-6.5, W-6.5, O-7).
After I got result, I was forced to join a coaching class. I started to write in variety of topic, and once a while I spoke on topic (I prepared dedicatedly in home and in coaching class). 
Again I booked on Mar 2012 and this time I changed my centre (to check for luck). I appeared but I did not speak properly during IELTS exam. My result was R-7.5, L-7.5, S-6, W-7, O-7.
One thing I learned from coaching is during speaking I need to speak a complete sentence. Need to use one or two good vocabulary. Be confident while speaking. And it needs to be a casual talk as we speak in mother tongue. 
So again I booked on May 2012. I downloaded software for speaking. Made sure I prepared for all topics what I can. Build a vocabulary list. Made sure I speak a complete sentence. Also collected idea for vague topic. 
During my speaking I got a vague topic for which I did not prepare. But I did the exam comparatively good. Back to square one. Result (R-7.5, L-6.5, S-6.5, W-6, O-6.5).
I tried my luck again, applied for re-evaluation for speaking and writing. After waiting for 8 weeks (2months) there was no change in result. I lost my money in re-evaluation too.
However during the 2 month time, I prepared for speaking with the help of software on the entire topics. Prepared answer for question given in that software. Also prepared for writing by practising on different topic both task 1 and task 2. 
Finally on 21 July 2012 I gave IETLS again. My result R-7, L-7.5, S-7, W-7, O-7.
My advice
1)	Build you vocabulary
2)	Try to speak English.
3)	Make it a point to convey ur idea in complete sentence.
4)	Practise writing/listening.
5)	Read newspaper, books etc
6)	Take at least a month to prepare on all topics in speaking/ writing.
7)	Only when you are confident apply for re-evaluation


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

all the best


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Reena, Rink$ & lonely,
> 
> Have fwded the links to you all, sorry msword I was unable to fwd it to... one of you please fwd it to msword.
> 
> Rekha


Hi rekha,

could you please forward any material that you have for IELTS to me: sainath.ec(at)gmail(dot)com
i have my exam next week


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Finally on 21 July 2012 I gave IETLS again. My result R-7, L-7.5, S-7, W-7, O-7.
> My advice
> 1)	Build you vocabulary
> 2)	Try to speak English.
> ...


Hatz off to your perseverance and your good heart to guide others Cheers! By the way what is your line of occupation?


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

sateternal said:


> I hope my IELTS experience would help guys like me in some way or other, since this forum helped me to keep up my spirit to achieve success.
> It all started in Jan 2012. I need to get 7 in each section.
> So I gave IELTS (academic) on Jan 2012 without preparing. I was confident I would get 7 easily.
> I am pretty good in English. That’s what I believed.
> ...



Congratulations "sateternal". Finally you have achieved your goal. Really you are a role model for the IELTS seekers.

could you please let us know the software that you have downloaded?

Regards,
ind2aus


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Hatz off to your perseverance and your good heart to guide others Cheers! By the way what is your line of occupation?


Thanks for your comment... My profession is related to mechanical engineering field.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

ind2aus said:


> Congratulations "sateternal". Finally you have achieved your goal. Really you are a role model for the IELTS seekers.
> 
> could you please let us know the software that you have downloaded?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment... 
The software I download is IELTS Speaking Conqueror. 
Trial version is not sufficient. It would cost around Rs 800/-.
Hope it would be of great help especially in speaking.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally got my re-evaluation results for Writing.Increased from 7.5 to 8 Took about 11 weeks.

Cheers!


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Finally got my re-evaluation results for Writing.Increased from 7.5 to 8 Took about 11 weeks.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate great news.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Congrats mate great news.


Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Finally got my re-evaluation results for Writing.Increased from 7.5 to 8 Took about 11 weeks.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats buddy...... :clap2::clap2: that's awesome... where did they send it for revaluation......


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy...... :clap2::clap2: that's awesome... where did they send it for revaluation......


Thanks. The covering letter has an IELTS IDP Melbourne address.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks. The covering letter has an IELTS IDP Melbourne address.


Hi... i'm little scared of re-evaluating my ielts score. As i got 7.5 each in writing and speaking i always wanted to re-evaluate but i'm afraid that they would decrease the score.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

RenovatoR said:


> Hi... i'm little scared of re-evaluating my ielts score. As i got 7.5 each in writing and speaking i always wanted to re-evaluate but i'm afraid that they would decrease the score.


Scores will not be reduced on revaluation. That's policy of IELTS.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Scores will not be reduced on revaluation. That's policy of IELTS.


I hope it is true.... If so, it would be a great news for all IELTS re-evaluation candidates as it is to me :clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> I hope it is true.... If so, it would be a great news for all IELTS re-evaluation candidates as it is to me :clap2:


Its for sure....... if increase in bands happen they will don that..... otherwise old result will stand true........ :clap2:


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

sadly, the ielts re-mark should be done within six weeks from the test date. I'm falling out on this constraint


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> sadly, the ielts re-mark should be done within six weeks from the test date. I'm falling out on this constraint


Yup that's a thing to be considered..... its been around 4 weeks.... i have asked for reval...... still might have to wait for 2-3 weeks......


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup that's a thing to be considered..... its been around 4 weeks.... i have asked for reval...... still might have to wait for 2-3 weeks......


my test date was 30th June 2012. It has been almost 8 weeks since the test date. No hope for me.... Now i'm consoling myself that points are not paramount in 176 Subclass as long as we pass the threshold mark required.

As far as IELTS remarks are concerned, they have mentioned in their web that it could take 11 weeks(maximum). So letz wait for few more weeks. They would definitely revert back within that. All the best buddy. Atleast i would be happy to see your test scores increase.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

sateternal said:


> I hope my IELTS experience would help guys like me in some way or other, since this forum helped me to keep up my spirit to achieve success.
> It all started in Jan 2012. I need to get 7 in each section.
> So I gave IELTS (academic) on Jan 2012 without preparing. I was confident I would get 7 easily.
> I am pretty good in English. That’s what I believed.
> ...


hello and thanx for sharing your experience with us. im due to take the test in 2 weeks time and i havent prepared anything because i thought my english is fine. after having read your post im panicking now and realise i may not be as good as i think i am. can you please tell me what kind of topics are you asked to speak and write on?


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> my research had a conflicting O/P.. though the test format and questions are the same for IDP and BC, as evaluating organizations, they say IDP is easy to crack when compared to BC.... i dont even trust IDP anymore after last week's stroke though
> 
> to other mates, i have applied for my re-val today. i know that it officially takes 6-8 weeks but no go as the slots for 9th are filled out.
> 
> ...


That re-valuation never succeeded, they sent me the same trf that i submitted with the same evaluators and same card (with a fold in the center  )

I dont trust IDP in india anymore, so gave my exam in US with BC and guess i was right, got my score for my second attempt now:
L 9 R 8.5 S 9 W 7.5 Overall: 8.5

just updated in skillselecte, have to see what goes next :clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> That re-valuation never succeeded, they sent me the same trf that i submitted with the same evaluators and same card (with a fold in the center  )
> 
> I dont trust IDP in india anymore, so gave my exam in US with BC and guess i was right, got my score for my second attempt now:
> L 9 R 8.5 S 9 W 7.5 Overall: 8.5
> ...


Good to see your new result....... :clap2: I knew IDP are like this only...... its been 5+ weeks.... still waiting for my reval result.... No update till now.... ...... fingers are crossed.....:boxing:


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hello and thanx for sharing your experience with us. im due to take the test in 2 weeks time and i havent prepared anything because i thought my english is fine. after having read your post im panicking now and realise i may not be as good as i think i am. can you please tell me what kind of topics are you asked to speak and write on?




good to know this.. for the benefit of all can you please suggest the software that you used... I would like to do some practice before I write.. so requesting any help.. Reading books and all is what I am doing now... including news papers and all... but want some practice tests, software .. anything that can make me prepare well.. appreciate your inputs


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hello and thanx for sharing your experience with us. im due to take the test in 2 weeks time and i havent prepared anything because i thought my english is fine. after having read your post im panicking now and realise i may not be as good as i think i am. can you please tell me what kind of topics are you asked to speak and write on?


Hello @Waitin2Exhale 
I just shared my exp. Never panic. Everyone have their strong area. 
I hope you are good & sound in English as you believe. So be confident.

The software I download & used was "IELTS Speaking Conqueror". 
Trial version is not sufficient. It would cost around Rs 800/- for full version.
I felt its worth the money. Hope it would be of great help especially in speaking. 

Thanks & regards
sateternal


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> good to know this.. for the benefit of all can you please suggest the software that you used... I would like to do some practice before I write.. so requesting any help.. Reading books and all is what I am doing now... including news papers and all... but want some practice tests, software .. anything that can make me prepare well.. appreciate your inputs


@expat
The software I download & used was "IELTS Speaking Conqueror". 
Trial version is not sufficient. It would cost around Rs 800/- for full version.
I felt its worth the money. Hope it would be of great help especially in speaking. 

I have updated the same in my orginal post for everybody reference.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

hello @Expat 74

i would be lying if i said ive used any software or books. ive been looking around to purchase the *Cambridge IELTS 8 Student book with answers and audio CD* but they dont have it in all the bookshops in my area. A friend recomended that i try and download a Book called *New insight into IELTS*, as its highly informative and very easy to read nd understand. ive been trying to download it for free and i havent had much luck. The parts that im most confident about are the Speaking and listening. im terrible with reading and writting, so i will try and practice that with the free tests online. my test is in 2 weeks time on 22.09.12. im very nervous now but will start reading daily.

i think what can help you is to read english books daily. if you r on skype we could help each other with the speaking, if u dont mind.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hello @Waitin2Exhale
> I just shared my exp. Never panic. Everyone have their strong area.
> I hope you are good & sound in English as you believe. So be confident.
> 
> ...


hey. thanx for the info but i havent been able to download 'IELTS Speaking Conqueror'. im having a hard time downloading it. well lets just say im terrible with computors and never know wat to do. maybe if u could post a link to help me?

Were there other books that you used to prepare? if yes, would u recomend them?

thanx n keep well


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hey. thanx for the info but i havent been able to download 'IELTS Speaking Conqueror'. im having a hard time downloading it. well lets just say im terrible with computors and never know wat to do. maybe if u could post a link to help me?
> 
> Were there other books that you used to prepare? if yes, would u recomend them?
> 
> thanx n keep well


IELTS Speaking Conqueror - CNET Download.com


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

sateternal said:


> IELTS Speaking Conqueror - CNET Download.com


thanx for the link. ive downloaded it nd went through the tutoral. i just dont know how this software can help improve my english. maybe just explain to me more how can i use it to my advantage?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Got my score card after re-evaluation today without any changes, 6700 bux down the drain. Its a big scam, leave a teasing .5 score gap and milk more money through re-evaluation & re-attempts.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've submitted for an "Enquiry of Results" or re-evaluation on my IELTS scores. 

Original score: L8.5, R9, W7.5, S7.0

If you know about the IELTS examination format, you should know that Listening and reading are objective and chances of a positive outcome on remarking is small whereas writing and speaking are more subjective, especially speaking. 

The outcome of my remark is that my speaking grade was bumped up by a full 1.0 bring it to 8.0 but my writing remains the same at 7.5. 

Yes, remarking does work so some of us especially in the writing and speaking section.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi ....I am planning to take my IELTS test...I see many opinions about IDP and british council here...can some one tell me which one is better in terms of scoring?


----------



## Suraj Thomas (Sep 29, 2012)

As many have already mentioned, there is a little chance of a higher mark for the reading and listening sections because they are objective. However, there is a better chance for the writing and speaking sections due to the subjectivity aspect. I sent my Speaking section to be re-marked and it went up from 7.5 to 8.5

I am pretty sure that there is no significant difference between IDP and British Council in terms of marking. They are supposed to be standardized.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks sooraj...but i read some posts saying British council evaluation is strict compared to IDP...


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*ielts*

hi anj
i took my ielts from british council but my score in writing was always low
then my teacher suggested to go for idp , what i have experienced is their listening was quite arranged as compared to bc, reading was easier then bc, speaking was also very nice and writing was also better then bc
so overall i suggest is idp . 
rest is upto u 
all the best


----------



## born2dare (Aug 21, 2012)

My score is L:7.5, R:9, *W:6.5*, S:8.5 through IDP first attempt
I'm so confused whether to go for Reval or not for W. Im planning for 189 along with my wife and getting her skills assessed to for the extra 5 points. so our total points will come out to be 60 worst case. this means we clear the threshold for 189. is it advisable to go for EOR for the 10 extra points or its gonna be another 6k buck bomb? my paper will be sent to the Gurgaon office of IDP, not sure whether it will be rechecked by the same examiner. going by the posts the chances seem 50-50 but as far as the trust factor is concerned.. i dont trust them but im sure my W section was not as bad as a 6.5. Please help me getting out of this dilemma.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

born2dare said:


> My score is L:7.5, R:9, *W:6.5*, S:8.5 through IDP first attempt
> I'm so confused whether to go for Reval or not for W. Im planning for 189 along with my wife and getting her skills assessed to for the extra 5 points. so our total points will come out to be 60 worst case. this means we clear the threshold for 189. is it advisable to go for EOR for the 10 extra points or its gonna be another 6k buck bomb? my paper will be sent to the Gurgaon office of IDP, not sure whether it will be rechecked by the same examiner. going by the posts the chances seem 50-50 but as far as the trust factor is concerned.. i dont trust them but im sure my W section was not as bad as a 6.5. Please help me getting out of this dilemma.


Writing has a good chance of improvement on re-evaluation. If confident and have time go ahead. It takes about 8-11 weeks for results.

Good luck!


----------



## spoiler (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys can anyone give me advice on how to apply for a rechecking of my ielts result.I took the idp exam here in the philippines last aug 2012and I got L=8, R=7, W=6.5, S=7..I need 7 in all my band scores. How much will i pay? and how long would it take to be re-evaluated?..thank you


----------



## spoiler (Dec 14, 2012)

can i still have may ielts result be recheck if i took the exam last august 2012?..ty


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

spoiler said:


> can i still have may ielts result be recheck if i took the exam last august 2012?..ty


Sorry reval be applied with in the time frame of 6 weeks....


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Writing has a good chance of improvement on re-evaluation. If confident and have time go ahead. It takes about 8-11 weeks for results.
> 
> Good luck!


Yep. I agree. Even I had 6.5 in writing and went for revaluation. I was awarded 7. It is worth taking a chance. However, be prepared for a longer wait. I got my new result in 10th week.


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi friends,

Got my first attempt IELTS results on 1st December :

L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7,S-6.5....iam sure that i did well in speaking.

But iam planning to apply for a Newzealand visa by January end, so that i need to submit the orginal TRF.

Iam also interested for applying a revalauation of my IELTS scores , so that in future, i can apply for Australlia if newzealand didn't workout.

When i contacted the british council in chennai, they told they will not issue another copy of TRF while revaluation is under process.Also, my 6 weeks time limit will be over by Jan 15th..

Can anyone suggest a solution for this situvation...

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got my first attempt IELTS results on 1st December :
> 
> ...


One solution that I can think of-

a)apply with your present results.
b)then apply for re-evaluation

as the TRF no, doesn't change after revaluation anyway, and
the score will not be decreased either.

The other soln. is to apply with this result and take the exams again. You'll get the results in two weeks.

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> One solution that I can think of-
> 
> a)apply with your present results.
> b)then apply for re-evaluation
> ...


Thanks destinationaustralia.
However, if i give my TRF for the visa, i wont be able to produce the same for revaluation since they sent only one copy of TRF.
This is the situvation...I need to produce the TRF to visa authorities latest by Jan 25th...but the revaluation deadline is on Jan 14th...Both cases require orginal TRF which they sent us only one copy and the revaluation process takes almost 3 months ...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Thanks destinationaustralia.
> However, if i give my TRF for the visa, i wont be able to produce the same for revaluation since they sent only one copy of TRF.
> This is the situvation...I need to produce the TRF to visa authorities latest by Jan 25th...but the revaluation deadline is on Jan 14th...Both cases require orginal TRF which they sent us only one copy and the revaluation process takes almost 3 months ...


Are you sure that to apply for visa you need to send original report ?


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Are you sure that to apply for visa you need to send original report ?


Yes...I checked with the migration consultant and they told me to submit the orginal TRF.
They also said that photocopies of IELTS are not acceptable...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Yes...I checked with the migration consultant and they told me to submit the orginal TRF.
> They also said that photocopies of IELTS are not acceptable...


I think documents submission is online.

talk to him .. maybe you can give him scanned copy

because i dont think so that you need to give original report .. 

anyways they can verify that using your TRF number ?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Yes...I checked with the migration consultant and they told me to submit the orginal TRF.
> They also said that photocopies of IELTS are not acceptable...


Your consultant is wrong. Colour scanned copies will do. Also everything is online. Hard copies are not required.

Good luck 
Cheers!

PS- have a revisit on whether you require such a consultant.


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Your consultant is wrong. Colour scanned copies will do. Also everything is online. Hard copies are not required.
> 
> Good luck
> Cheers!
> ...


Thanks destinationaustralia , i also think what you have mentioned is correct...I will recheck this with the consultants.

Thanks again,


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I did my IELTS 1st of this December as my academic IELTS has expired. I did general this time as it was the first available. Unfortunately I got 7 in writing (I never got 7 in academic writing) and for the other modules I got above 8. I am really confused. What do you guys think? Shall I try my luck and send for reassessment? I can tell you it is not the best time to waste 170+ dollars....


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

hi all 
i have submitted re-evaluation, they received my application on 4th DEC,does anyone knows how much time it takes for results to come out ??


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

read here:
http://www.britishcouncil.org/enquiry-of-results-form

British Council/IDP: IA Head Office will usually notify
your test centre of the re-mark result within six to eight
weeks of receipt of your exam materials


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Let me brief you people about my experience with IELTS,

To begin with, I gave my first attempt on 27th Oct 2012, through IDP. After 13 days, I received my results, R-8.5, L-8.5, W-6.5, S-7, Overall-7.5.
I literally prepared for IELTS for almost 2 months, without shifting my focus on anything else but IELTS. Moreover, writing was the module which I prepared the most. However, received 6.5 in the same. I was completely shattered, still I made up my mind and continued my quest to score atleast 7 in each.
Prior to receiving results for my 1st attempt I gave another attempt through IDP on 8th Nov 2012 and the result is, R:9, L:9, W:6.5, S: 6.5, Overall: 8. I was completely disappointed but didn't give up hope so I moved ahead and booked another slot for IELTS but thsi time through BC. My exam was scheduled on 3rd Jan 2012 for speaking and 5th Jan for rest of the modules. I am done with the exams just waiting for my results.

Futhermore, I have applied for revaluation for my first attempt results. I haven't received any result yet, expecting positive results. Pretty sure, I revaluation will be in my favour.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me brief you people about my experience with IELTS,
> 
> ...


All the best... your perseverance would pay you off soon


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me brief you people about my experience with IELTS................
> 
> Pretty sure, I revaluation will be in my favour.


There are very good chances of an upward revision in both W and S. I know of many such cases. 

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

sehmbi said:


> hi all
> i have submitted re-evaluation, they received my application on 4th DEC,does anyone knows how much time it takes for results to come out ??


sometimes it comes in a month as well....all the best....


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sehmbi said:


> hi all
> i have submitted re-evaluation, they received my application on 4th DEC,does anyone knows how much time it takes for results to come out ??


Mine took 7 weeks time. Wait was worthful though. Got 6.5 in writing. Applied for revaluation and got 7.


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thxx guys ... It has been 5 weeks now... Waiting n preparing for next ielts that is tomm 12/jan ...


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

I have submitted my EOR application in Nov 2012, IDP received my docs on 26th Nov. Its more than 7 weeks now, still haven't received any update or EOR result.

Each time I call them, they usually give vague reasons such as, due to new year's eve people were on vacation so EOR result will be delayed by a week or so.

I just hope and wish, this wait will be fruitful.


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi i have read alot about EoR but no where and no one has specified how will we be knowing the results.

Can we check the EoR results online ? or Do we need to call up the Test centre regarding the results after the end time ? or will we be getting the TRF directly to the mailing address which we registered for the examination ?

can anyone please clarify my doubt.


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

shoballakka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have given my IELTS in Aug 2011. Can I still request for re-evaluation? I am short of .5 in wiriting.


Sorry bro, I think it's just 4 weeks after the results have been announced ... That u can apply ... Correct m if I'm wrong that its 4 or 6 weeks ... But still nyways ur too late for that


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Today I got my IELTS result and I am very frustrated with the result.
I got L-7, R-7, S-7 and writing 5.5.
this was my second attempt and I got same 5.5 in writing.
This time I had confidence to get min. 6 (I need 6 in each).
I am thinking to go for re evaluation.
But re evaluation fee is similar to exam fees.
I need your opinion whether to go for re assessment or not?


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

redrose648 said:


> Hi i have read alot about EoR but no where and no one has specified how will we be knowing the results.
> 
> Can we check the EoR results online ? or Do we need to call up the Test centre regarding the results after the end time ? or will we be getting the TRF directly to the mailing address which we registered for the examination ?
> 
> can anyone please clarify my doubt.


My query is same as above, so plz nyone generous enuf to Ans ... But I don't think so they'll put online, coz the results are for last 4 test dates only, as I have given my test on 8th nov, n now it's not showing the date ... As far as I know I think they'll mail the result to ur home address ... Still can anyone shed some light on this issue ??


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I got my IELTS result and I am very frustrated with the result.
> I got L-7, R-7, S-7 and writing 5.5.
> ...


Hi,
If you are confident enough than I would suggest you go for re evaluation.

did you go through the below link for getting a better score in writing?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html
Also if you have taken tips from Ryans blog, I think you can go ahead with revaluation

Revaluation fees in 2012 was around 5.5K INR which will be refunded if you get an increase in your score.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

sehmbi said:


> My query is same as above, so plz nyone generous enuf to Ans ... But I don't think so they'll put online, coz the results are for last 4 test dates only, as I have given my test on 8th nov, n now it's not showing the date ... As far as I know I think they'll mail the result to ur home address ... Still can anyone shed some light on this issue ??


Yes the results are couriered home. You can also directly call the British Council office in your city for the updates. All the best


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Hi,
> If you are confident enough than I would suggest you go for re evaluation.
> 
> did you go through the below link for getting a better score in writing?
> ...


Small correction the revaluation fee is Rs 6675/-


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> Yes the results are couriered home. You can also directly call the British Council office in your city for the updates. All the best


Thank you for the info movetoaus . i guess its the same process for IDP too.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

Today I received my ielts result, which I gave on Jan 05, 2012.
My result is, L: 8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7. Again, I lost in writing by 0.5, this was my 3rd attempt.
I am not able to figure out, what is the problem, this time I performed good in the writing module as compared to the previous 2 attempts. However, result is same, 6.5 in writing as usual.

Quite confident about writing. Please suggest what should I do?


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received my ielts result, which I gave on Jan 05, 2012.
> My result is, L: 8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7. Again, I lost in writing by 0.5, this was my 3rd attempt.
> ...


Bro we both are sailing in the same boat, the difference is I'm just a month ahead. Even I was in a confused state and did vigorous search about revaluation and ended up with a 1% hope of getting score if its speaking or writing. There are even lesser chances for reading and listening as the answered are strictly bound.

So my suggestion is, take a decision by yourself. No one else can suggest you a best option as you are the one who knows how good ur writing exam was.if you are really confident that you will be getting a better score go for it ,or else its up to you to take a chance and try you luck.

FYI it takes 6-8 weeks time for the reveal results ,an amount of Rs6675/- and hell lot of patience to wait.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I applied for revaluation on 30-Nov. Still havent got the results
(But I managed to get invite with 60 points though)


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I applied for revaluation on 30-Nov. Still havent got the results
> (But I managed to get invite with 60 points though)


hi did you try contacting the test centre ? and by the way which module are you getting revalued ?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

redrose648 said:


> hi did you try contacting the test centre ? and by the way which module are you getting revalued ?


i did not contact the test centre (change in the results not too important for me now)
i applied for speaking and writing


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> i did not contact the test centre (change in the results not too important for me now)
> i applied for speaking and writing


Cool congrats for escaping the sickness of waiting ....


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

I applied for reval ( writing ) on 8 th dec, yesterday IDP mailed me that they have sent the result on my home address n will take 5days to come... Nd result for my 12 jan test is today ... It is a big week for m ... Hope ielts don't screw m again


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys, like many others I too fell short of 0.5 in a particular section - writing. My scores for General Training maiden attempt, taken on 5 Jan 2013, are L-7, R-7.5, S-7, W-6.5. 

I never anticipated score less than 7 for writing. And obviously taken by surprise at the results. Although the chances on a 0.5 hike in writing score are bleak, given the huge percentage of EOR's that failed, I am just throwing my dice!

I wish to attempt again in March but one thing that pains me is, the way IELTS doesn't show any transparency, it is difficult to know what has gone wrong. More number of retakes won't help the cause at all, unless we know what mistakes we committed. Ultimately, it all boils down to luck and we also are left at the mercy of those 'evaluating' our subjective papers like Writing and Speaking!!


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

lvonline said:


> Guys, like many others I too fell short of 0.5 in a particular section - writing. My scores for General Training taken on 5 Jan 2013 are L-7, R-7.5, S-7, W-6.5.
> 
> I never anticipated score less than 7 for writing. And obviously taken by surprise at the results. Although the chances on a 0.5 hike in writing score are bleak, given the huge percentage of EOR's that failed, I am just throwing my dice!
> 
> I wish to attempt again in March but one thing that pains me is, the way IELTS doesn't show any transparency, it is difficult to know what has gone wrong. More number of retakes won't help the cause at all, unless we know what mistakes we committed. Ultimately, it all boils down to luck and we also are left at the mercy of those 'evaluating' our subjective papers like Writing and Speaking!!


Yes, you are completely right. After my 3 IELTS attempts, I'm more than sure that it is all about luck. My first IELTS was the best one, and each next one was worse then the previous. What is more suspicious is that while my Reading and Listening were almost the same, and even increased among the exams, the other two components, the subjective ones, have got decreased rapidly.

I have no explanation, how even after the expensive classes in British council, my speaking have got decreased from 7.0, 6.5 and finally 6.0 ?!?!

I decided to stop trying, and luckily for me NSW removed the 7.0 IELTS condition, so I hopefully will get an invite with them.
I have even sent re-evaluation request about my last result, but I didn't expect anything positive from them (still wait the reply)


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Guys, like many others I too fell short of 0.5 in a particular section - writing. My scores for General Training maiden attempt, taken on 5 Jan 2013, are L-7, R-7.5, S-7, W-6.5.
> 
> I never anticipated score less than 7 for writing. And obviously taken by surprise at the results. Although the chances on a 0.5 hike in writing score are bleak, given the huge percentage of EOR's that failed, I am just throwing my dice!
> 
> I wish to attempt again in March but one thing that pains me is, the way IELTS doesn't show any transparency, it is difficult to know what has gone wrong. More number of retakes won't help the cause at all, unless we know what mistakes we committed. Ultimately, it all boils down to luck and we also are left at the mercy of those 'evaluating' our subjective papers like Writing and Speaking!!


Those greedy bureaucrats! 
Waste of time and money, I tell you.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Yes, you are completely right. After my 3 IELTS attempts, I'm more than sure that it is all about luck. My first IELTS was the best one, and each next one was worse then the previous. What is more suspicious is that while my Reading and Listening were almost the same, and even increased among the exams, the other two components, the subjective ones, have got decreased rapidly.
> 
> I have no explanation, how even after the expensive classes in British council, my speaking have got decreased from 7.0, 6.5 and finally 6.0 ?!?!
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the quick reply. Now that gives me a glimmer of hope!! Can I as well go for NSW with the score that I got ?

Although this was my maiden attempt, I got an inkling of what is likely to happen by going across the experiences of many peers. My brother, who also gave an unsuccessful attempt, said "There is a chance of getting a deteriorated score, but not an improved one, after your first attempt!!" And his opinion exactly matched with what you said.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

lvonline said:


> Many thanks for the quick reply. Now that gives me a glimmer of hope!! Can I as well go for NSW with the score that I got ?


yes, just check if your occupation is on NSW State Nominated Occupation List.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup, its there. Software Engineer. Hmm....I will talk to my consultant about this option this weekend. And all the best for your invite.


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone I applied for re- eval on dec 4th in writing, the result came back yesterday , unfortunately the scores remain unchanged ... It's so frustrating ...


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi sehmbi ,

I too applied on the same date (4th dec) for Speaking and the result is the same unchanged. I got my result 24th. even i'm very frustrated.


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

sehmbi said:


> Hi everyone I applied for re- eval on dec 4th in writing, the result came back yesterday , unfortunately the scores remain unchanged ... It's so frustrating ...


Hi sehmbi ,

I too applied on the same date (4th dec) for Speaking and the result is the same unchanged. I got my result 24th. even i'm very frustrated.


----------



## raokarth (Jan 18, 2013)

I applied for EOR on 26th of November for speaking.I got the results last week and fortunately the score is increased to 7 from 6.5 .


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

sehmbi said:


> Hi everyone I applied for re- eval on dec 4th in writing, the result came back yesterday , unfortunately the scores remain unchanged ... It's so frustrating ...


What happened about your Jan 12th IELTS Exam ?


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

So, summarizing from each individual experience, an increase in grade, post EOR, is not ruled out, albeit the chances are slim. What I have heard is that the examiners don't prefer to push up the score, even if one deserves. Since that would be a remark on the first examiner if score increases, they avoid embarrassing their peer. Its a team, after all. However, if the reevaluating examiner, finds an apparent difference in the score, they might tend to increase the grade. Anyways, after having applied for an EOR of Jan 5th GT exam, I am not too optimistic of getting an increase. Just a shot in the dark!


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I had 6.5 in writing and speaking. I applied for remarking. My speaking score increased to 7. But writing score unchanged

Only one good thing... they will refund the $176 I paid for the remarking request


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I had 6.5 in writing and speaking. I applied for remarking. My speaking score increased to 7. But writing score unchanged
> 
> Only one good thing... they will refund the $176 I paid for the remarking request


Another pattern found is speaking has a better chance of increase than writing.


----------



## sehmbi (Nov 25, 2012)

redrose648 said:


> What happened about your Jan 12th IELTS Exam ?


Ohh it's worse than last time result ... It's 8,6,6,7.5 (L,R,W,S) ... Damn ... But I have applied for another re-eval on 4th jan in that result also, I missed by .05 in writing ... Since I can't waste time on waiting for that result I applied for another test on 23 feb ... Thxx for asking


----------



## Vasu123 (Feb 26, 2013)

*IELTS Revaluation*

Hi,

I'm short of .5 for Reading, is it worth to apply for a revaluation for Reading?


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Vasu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm short of .5 for Reading, is it worth to apply for a revaluation for Reading?


Hi Vasu,

Usually the reading and listening sections are quite direct and the answers are usually market or rated by a 1 or 0. Hence, the chances of u scoring an extra 0.5 in reval are quite bleak ! 

But yeah if your are very much confident that you've performed we'll in the exam and have 6.5k INR & 8 weeks time to spare, then go ahead. But AFAIK , I've never seen a case where listening or reading scores have improved in EOR.

Good luck !
Potturi

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Potturi said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Usually the reading and listening sections are quite direct and the answers are usually market or rated by a 1 or 0. Hence, the chances of u scoring an extra 0.5 in reval are quite bleak !


Provided that the examiner doesn't make any mistake in checking the answers. After all they are humans. 



> But yeah if your are very much confident that you've performed we'll in the exam and have 6.5k INR & 8 weeks time to spare, then go ahead. But AFAIK , I've never seen a case where listening or reading scores have improved in EOR.


No comment.


----------



## Vasu123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> Provided that the examiner doesn't make any mistake in checking the answers. After all they are humans.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for your reply.
I feel my exam was gud enof for me to get a 7 easily. Im planning to apply for a re-val. This is my second attempt. In my first attempy my score was L:8, S: 8, R:6.5, W:6 and overall - 7
This time - L:8, S: 7, R:6.5, W:7.5 and overall - 7.5. I need 7 in all to apply for Victoria.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Vasu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> I feel my exam was gud enof for me to get a 7 easily. Im planning to apply for a re-val. This is my second attempt. In my first attempy my score was L:8, S: 8, R:6.5, W:6 and overall - 7
> This time - L:8, S: 7, R:6.5, W:7.5 and overall - 7.5. I need 7 in all to apply for Victoria.


Which system you opted for? IDP or BC? IDP has a bad reputation of deliberately hold one of the sections!!


----------



## Vasu123 (Feb 26, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Which system you opted for? IDP or BC? IDP has a bad reputation of deliberately hold one of the sections!!



Hi Ivonline,

I took the exam through IDP 
What do u suggest?? should i re-take the exam through BC.., i also heard BC correction is very very strict.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

*Successful Revaluation*

Guys,

I got my revaluation results 2 days back, on March 2nd. Got a successful increase by a whole one point in 'writing'. Earlier it was 6.5 and I applied on Feb 2nd and voila!! - I got the result on March 2nd. *Exactly 1 month*. May be IDP improved!! Now the score stands '7.5' in writing. L-7, S-7, R-7.5 and W-7.5. Overall 7.5. My maiden attempt, although with revaluation.

I got a hint on March 1st when there was a credit (rather refund) of my EOR fees. Very next day I got the courier.

I must say that I got dejected after having seen my initial score in writing - a section that I never anticipated anything short of 7. I guess the revaluation was done by a University Prof and got justice.

2 notions that I held, were proved wrong:
1) They are not always fair in re-evaluation
2) They take unusually long time to deliver the results.

There is a slot that was booked in advance for this weekend, with BC. Money lost but it makes sense to have such insurance against re-evaluation.

Thanks,
LV


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

And I was regretting why I chose IDP, but it worked for me!!


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Vasu123 said:


> Hi Ivonline,
> 
> I took the exam through IDP
> What do u suggest?? should i re-take the exam through BC.., i also heard BC correction is very very strict.


Well, as others said, I don't see much of a chance in Reading/Listening. Though the chances are minimized, but nevertheless you are not ruled out!! 
Applying for Reading/Listening: Hopeless situation. But miracles do happen!
Applying for Writing/Speaking: Hopeful but chances are less, unless you have really articulated well!! My revaluation ended successfully as I posted above.


----------



## mmchethan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bangalg,
> 
> Sorry cudnt reply imm ystrday, I rcvd ur PM. I will fwd the same to others.
> 
> ...


Hey please fwd the same to me too .. thanks Rekha


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

I got 6 in R,S,L & 5.5 in W. I want to apply for NSW which require 6 in each section. My points without IELTS is 55. If NSW sponsor me I will get 60 points & I can apply for migration. But question is if I apply for revaluation of IELTS it will take 6-8 week for result, so even if I got positive result, I'm crossing my age limit of 32 after 15th May 2013, which means again losing points.

So in that case will they consider my case, if retest result is positive?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

c_yogesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 6 in R,S,L & 5.5 in W. I want to apply for NSW which require 6 in each section. My points without IELTS is 55. If NSW sponsor me I will get 60 points & I can apply for migration. But question is if I apply for revaluation of IELTS it will take 6-8 week for result, so even if I got positive result, I'm crossing my age limit of 32 after 15th May 2013, which means again losing points.
> 
> ...


if you lose point from age (cross 32y.o - lost 5pts), you can gain back from your working experience, right?

anyway, if you want to appeal for W, you have chance, as W and S are subjective.
waiting for 6-8 weeks will just be the same duration with taking a re-test+waiting for the result. but it's cheaper.

however, if u go for re-test can study more and aim to get all >=7, and you'll get 10 pts from there


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

wesmant said:


> if you lose point from age (cross 32y.o - lost 5pts), you can gain back from your working experience, right?
> 
> anyway, if you want to appeal for W, you have chance, as W and S are subjective.
> waiting for 6-8 weeks will just be the same duration with taking a re-test+waiting for the result. but it's cheaper.
> ...


Thanks for quick reply.
but I can not gain from working experience.As 6 year experience & 7 year experience both have same points


----------



## myltran (Mar 9, 2013)

I would like to share my ielts scores too...

in 2007, without knowing what IELTS stood for, and I took the test because my sister told me to, in case i needed to study in Australia,... I managed to get 6.5, 7.5, 7.5 and 6. 

Three years later, i took the test again to study in melbourne, i got 6.5, 7.5, 5.5 and 6. 
and in 2011, 7, 7.5, 6.5, and 6. and then beginning of 2012 7.5, 8, 6.5, 6. 
Took Ielts preparation class for 2 weeks, general english for 3 weeks. Then another test result: 8, 8.5, 7.5 and 6. 
Three months preparation at home for writing, the next test result: 8.5. 8.5 6.5 and 7. Finally 7 in writing.
Another 4 weeks preparation at a language center, and the result 9, 7, 6,5 and 6,5
Last attempt on 23 march 2013 .... still waiting for the result... but I decided I am giving up now. No more ielts and no more dreaming about permanent residency in Australia. 

Anyway, when i was in my preparation class, i talked to my tutor about my marks, he suggested me to apply for remark. Because one of his students got her marks increased by one band, from 6.5 in writing and 7.5 in speaking to 7.5 and 8.5. She got her remark fee back. I didn't know about remarking until he told me. At that time, I was just very frustrated and then accepted the scores. He also told me that the examiners, themselves, cannot even get 8 in writing. This is evident when one of the examiners at IDP in melbourne handed in her writing to another examiner to correct. She got 7 in writing, despite having a career journalism and working full-time as a journalist in one of the well-known daily newspapers. Naturally, she applied for remark and received 7.5 for her writing. He continued saying that what ielts candidates need are a bit of luck. Lucky for those who get and easy going examiner to assess them of speaking and writing.


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

myltran said:


> I would like to share my ielts scores too...
> 
> in 2007, without knowing what IELTS stood for, and I took the test because my sister told me to, in case i needed to study in Australia,... I managed to get 6.5, 7.5, 7.5 and 6.
> 
> ...


Hi Myltran,
I would like to help you in writing. Please visit the below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html

Regards,


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

myltran said:


> I would like to share my ielts scores too...
> 
> in 2007, without knowing what IELTS stood for, and I took the test because my sister told me to, in case i needed to study in Australia,... I managed to get 6.5, 7.5, 7.5 and 6.
> 
> ...


Although she is somewhat correct in saying you need a bit of luck, I think you should consider changing tutors if she is only capable of getting a 7-7.5 for writing as there are plenty of people on this forum alone who have gotten 8-9.

My advice would be to read sample band 8-9 essays and try to see what your essays are missing by comparing yours to the samples. I think you'd benefit a lot by going through the thread Stargaze mentioned above as people have posted many great resources for improving your IELTS score. Also, type up a few essays in that thread for other members(e.g. Stargaze and others) to comment on. I'm sure they will be of great help!

Don't give up! You will get there eventually


----------



## myltran (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Stargaze,

thanks for taking time to look at my post and then diverted me to the other posts. After spending a few hours reading through the other posts with members' essays in them, I do now realise why I received 6.5 in writing. Weak in lexical resources, coherence and cohesion and opinion, seizes me to 6.5 in writing. I may give Ielts test another try when I feel more confident or at least learnt how to write an essay properly. 

I, now, actually believe that it was just luck that I got 7 in writing once.


----------



## myltran (Mar 9, 2013)

Dear jack369,

thanks for your encouragement. after reading other members' and yours essays on the other post Getting a band 8, I realise that my writing is actually very weak, in many aspects. So from now on, I will try to improve my writing and maybe I will give Ielts test another try at the end of the year. 


Cheers,




jack369 said:


> My advice would be to read sample band 8-9 essays and try to see what your essays are missing by comparing yours to the samples. I think you'd benefit a lot by going through the thread Stargaze mentioned above as people have posted many great resources for improving your IELTS score. Also, type up a few essays in that thread for other members(e.g. Stargaze and others) to comment on. I'm sure they will be of great help!
> 
> Don't give up! You will get there eventually


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

myltran said:


> I would like to share my ielts scores too...
> 
> in 2007, without knowing what IELTS stood for, and I took the test because my sister told me to, in case i needed to study in Australia,... I managed to get 6.5, 7.5, 7.5 and 6.
> 
> ...


Myltran

Ielts test results writing 9, 7.5, 7.5 ( a real ball breaker or what )

Having the last two tests re-marked in all relative modules.

My first language is English and your tutor hit it on the head when he suggested with ielts you need a bit of luck. I would add "a lot of luck", if you need the higher bands. 

I looked in the annual report of ielts and they suggested that candidates who use overt linkers or connector words e.g. in addition, nevertheless and furthermore tend not to receive higher marks. The reason they gave was that native’s rarely used such words in quality essay arguments. 

Fair work you put in to Ielts. Feel for you.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

myltran said:


> Hi Stargaze,
> 
> thanks for taking time to look at my post and then diverted me to the other posts. After spending a few hours reading through the other posts with members' essays in them, I do now realise why I received 6.5 in writing. Weak in lexical resources, coherence and cohesion and opinion, seizes me to 6.5 in writing. I may give Ielts test another try when I feel more confident or at least learnt how to write an essay properly.
> 
> I, now, actually believe that it was just luck that I got 7 in writing once.


If you are really confident, try going for a reval(EOR). I did for my maiden test on Jan 5th 2013 where I felt short in writing by 0.5. My score was 6.5 in writing. I applied for EOR on Jan 27th and got my results by March 1st with a successful increase by 1 grade making it 7.5. After reading many failed EOR's, I never hoped to get a positive result and booked another slot, albeit I always felt that I deserved more in writing. As my results were out early, I was reprieved of attempting the 'eluding' exam once again!!

So having given so many attempts, may be you should have gone for EOR, particularly when your inner conscience told you that you really deserved more!!


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys,
Can the score be reduced as part of revaluation? Any cases where the scores got reduced after revaluation till date in this forum?


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

lvonline said:


> If you are really confident, try going for a reval(EOR). I did for my maiden test on Jan 5th 2013 where I felt short in writing by 0.5. My score was 6.5 in writing. I applied for EOR on Jan 27th and got my results by March 1st with a successful increase by 1 grade making it 7.5. After reading many failed EOR's, I never hoped to get a positive result and booked another slot, albeit I always felt that I deserved more in writing. As my results were out early, I was reprieved of attempting the 'eluding' exam once again!!
> 
> So having given so many attempts, may be you should have gone for EOR, particularly when your inner conscience told you that you really deserved more!!


Hi loveline,

Good to see that u received ur result within 5 weeks and positive.
Congrats !!!
I am also planning to go for EOR as I am short of .5 in Speaking. I called my test center today n she told me that result will take 8 - 10 weeks and no chance of result before 8 weeks.

but ur post gave me some hope 

Jagz


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Guys,
> Can the score be reduced as part of revaluation? Any cases where the scores got reduced after revaluation till date in this forum?


No it cannot. It's either increased or unchanged


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

jack369 said:


> No it cannot. It's either increased or unchanged


I am in the process of having two of my tests re-marked and an administrater pointed out the possibility that the result could also be lowered. Could you please tell us your source regarding the issue.

I would be egar to know.

Thanks 

Charlie.


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

charlie72 said:


> I am in the process of having two of my tests re-marked and an administrater pointed out the possibility that the result could also be lowered. Could you please tell us your source regarding the issue.
> 
> I would be egar to know.
> 
> ...


If an administrator said it can be decreased, then he/she is probably right. I remember reading it somewhere but I cannot find a source for it.. Sorry!

Having said that, I snooped around many forums regarding this matter when I first received a mark I didn't like and I didn't see a single mention of anyone having their mark reduced.

My question to you is though, does it matter? If you're applying for an EOR, I'm assuming you're not happy with your result correct? If your score goes down by 0.5 or 1, does it make a difference?


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

jack369 said:


> If an administrator said it can be decreased, then he/she is probably right. I remember reading it somewhere but I cannot find a source for it.. Sorry!
> 
> Having said that, I snooped around many forums regarding this matter when I first received a mark I didn't like and I didn't see a single anyone having their mark reduced.
> 
> ...


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

charlie72 said:


> jack369 said:
> 
> 
> > If an administrator said it can be decreased, then he/she is probably right. I remember reading it somewhere but I cannot find a source for it.. Sorry!
> ...


----------



## myltran (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Charlie,

For the better or worse, I just want to tell you that I talked to another Ielts candidate on my last test day. I was so impressed by his English while talking to him. Of course, I told him that and also asked where he had learnt English. He told me that he is British and from England. He received 7.5 for reading and writing in General Ielts test. And he needed an 8 in each band, so that was his second attempt...

Thanks for the info about linkers. I just recollect that one of my tutors warned me about overusing the linkers.





charlie72 said:


> Myltran
> 
> Ielts test results writing 9, 7.5, 7.5 ( a real ball breaker or what )
> 
> ...


----------



## shekhar15oc (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all,
I have got my skills assessed from ACS. The next step for me is to take the IELTS test. I was wondering what are the good resources for preparing for test. Also approximately how much time is needed to prepare for test?


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

shekhar15oc said:


> Hi all,
> I have got my skills assessed from ACS. The next step for me is to take the IELTS test. I was wondering what are the good resources for preparing for test. Also approximately how much time is needed to prepare for test?


Your question has way too many variables for us to give you an accurate approximation. I suggest you start by looking through a thread on this forum called "IELTS - Getting a band 8 in Writing". Many people have posted some great resources in there and perhaps it will help you judge how long you need to prepare


----------



## shekhar15oc (Nov 8, 2012)

jack369 said:


> Your question has way too many variables for us to give you an accurate approximation. I suggest you start by looking through a thread on this forum called "IELTS - Getting a band 8 in Writing". Many people have posted some great resources in there and perhaps it will help you judge how long you need to prepare


Thanks for your reply  i will follow the thread mentioned


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Simon and Others !

Need your help in deciding to re-evaluate my IELTS Exam ?

L - 6.5
R - 6.0
W - 7.0
S - 8.0

Well, I think my Listening and Reading went better than Writing. To my surprise I expected at least 7.5 on L , but got 6.5 and similarly Reading expected 7.0 , but got 6.0 , So 1.0 less for each what i had thought about. Now, the biggest question is should i go for Re-Evaluation ? contrary to the fact that W & S are benefited more than L & R.

This exam was given in Coimbatore, India and with British Council.

Please Advice !


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

rroz said:


> Hi Simon and Others !
> 
> Need your help in deciding to re-evaluate my IELTS Exam ?
> 
> ...


I would suggest re-sitting the test. Besides the fact that Listening and Reading are more objectively marked (since answers are either correct or incorrect), I think a whole band would be too hard to claim on Reading. Just my 2c!


----------



## vahidnbv (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking to migrate to Australia (subclass 189).

I took IELTS and got overall BAND Score of 6 in both Feb2013 and March2013 (GENERAL) exams. I have got Listening – 5.5, Reading — 6.5, Speaking — 5.5 and Writing — 6.0 in Feb2013 and Listening – 6.0, Reading — 6.0 Speaking — 6.5 and Writing — 5.5 in March2013 exam. Do i need to go for one more attempt of IELTS for just 0.5 marks? I am not sure how to go ahead?

Please suggest me


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

it is better to take the test again. the re-evaluate results might change for writing and speaking, but not other modules. this is what i came to know from forum.




rroz said:


> Hi Simon and Others !
> 
> Need your help in deciding to re-evaluate my IELTS Exam ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys, need your valuable inputs. My IELTS score is L:8.5 R:7.5 S:6.5 W:6.5
I am not sure whether to go for Revaluation or not. Has anyone seen scores being increased in two sections of the test? I need 0.5 increase in both Speaking and writing. Seniors please advice.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Guys, need your valuable inputs. My IELTS score is L:8.5 R:7.5 S:6.5 W:6.5
> I am not sure whether to go for Revaluation or not. Has anyone seen scores being increased in two sections of the test? I need 0.5 increase in both Speaking and writing. Seniors please advice.


Yes, Score can be increased in 2 sections and you should go for a re-valuation as you have good chance to convert into 7.. 
If possible also register for the next exam as you might not get required dates .
If you qualify take the one which is more and leave the other or cancel the exam.
Doing so you will not wast your time . Good Luck !


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Guys, need your valuable inputs. My IELTS score is L:8.5 R:7.5 S:6.5 W:6.5
> I am not sure whether to go for Revaluation or not. Has anyone seen scores being increased in two sections of the test? I need 0.5 increase in both Speaking and writing. Seniors please advice.


Do it. My score was L 8.5, R 8.0, W 7.5 and S 6.5. I needed 7 each and my God how I regret not going for the remark.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just had mine, L7.5, R7.5, W6.5, S8.0.
I bloody need it to be 7, else I'd need to take State sponsor, which I don't really like and keen to, as it will limit my choices at the beginning (I won't do away with the "moral responsibility").

I took my test with BC in Singapore, and I actually feel that I have done pretty well in writing to my capability (i was expecting not to be less than 7).

Just asking for everyone's advice: 
1. what would be my chance to get the extra 0.5 increment with BC? 
2. Is it particularly true that my grade won't go lower than what I have presently if I submit for re-marking?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just had mine, L7.5, R7.5, W6.5, S8.0.
> I bloody need it to be 7, else I'd need to take State sponsor, which I don't really like and keen to, as it will limit my choices at the beginning (I won't do away with the "moral responsibility").
> ...


Dear Wesmant,

Among all the modules Writing and Speaking are the only modules where one can hope to get a better score in re-evaluation. As far as Listening and Reading are concerned, it is highly unlikely for any change in score since they are very much objective. You have been graded really good in Speaking so don't worry about any score change in that.

I would suggest that you give re-evaluation a try, and hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ss.neo said:


> Dear Wesmant,
> 
> Among all the modules Writing and Speaking are the only modules where one can hope to get a better score in re-evaluation. As far as Listening and Reading are concerned, it is highly unlikely for any change in score since they are very much objective. You have been graded really good in Speaking so don't worry about any score change in that.
> 
> I would suggest that you give re-evaluation a try, and hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks SS.Neo for the input, I am considering to re-mark on Writing only. to just clear band 7 and claim 10 points. Hoping for the best of course, else, I'll also lose my AUD160 

Waiting for more input, especially those taking in BC, better if in Singapore


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just had mine, L7.5, R7.5, W6.5, S8.0.
> I bloody need it to be 7, else I'd need to take State sponsor, which I don't really like and keen to, as it will limit my choices at the beginning (I won't do away with the "moral responsibility").
> ...


Hi,

I took the IELTS 6 weeks ago. My scores were:

speaking: 8
writing: 6.5
reading: 8
listening: 7.5

I asked for remarking. and yes, my writing has been increased to 7. and it took just 4 weeks. if it's half points that you need than go for it! (for speaking and writing sections only). there is no chance that your scores can go down after remarking.

hope this helps.

good luck!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

abakik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took the IELTS 6 weeks ago. My scores were:
> 
> ...


Hi Abakik, sounds good.

Just wonder, which centre and which country u did ur test at?

Thanks


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi Abakik, sounds good.
> 
> Just wonder, which centre and which country u did ur test at?
> 
> Thanks


i took the exam at UTS centre at Sydney.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

abakik said:


> i took the exam at UTS centre at Sydney.


thanks, hopefully they are the same here


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

wesmant said:


> thanks, hopefully they are the same here


yeah, hope so too, as far as I know all papers are sent to UK for remarking.


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

Hello guys,

I did my IELTS in Melbourne in April 2013 and got my provisional result online today. 

Listening 8.5
Reading 8
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7.5

I was upset when I saw my writing grade. I need at least 7 for immigration application. I have gone through the threads in this forum and is delightful to noticed there are quite a few successful cases on remarking the test. But before I do so, I have a couple of questions:

1) Will my provisional result different with my actual result? I have yet received the paper copy.

2) When I do the re-evaluation, should I just pick the writing or along with the speaking as well? I know it is unlikely that the grade for listening and reading will change. And by doing so, hopefully I can increase the possibility of changing the grade and able to get a refund just in case my writing or speaking grade doesn't increase. I do know that there's a chance of both grades would remain unchanged. 

3) Or would you recommend me to retake an IELTS test? 

Your suggestions would be very helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

yshin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I did my IELTS in Melbourne in April 2013 and got my provisional result online today.
> 
> ...


Dear yshin,

Since you lack a 7 in only one module, it makes more sense to first apply for re-evaluation than retaking the test. I would suggest that you apply for re-evaluation only for the writing module, and not for the speaking module. The reason I say so is because after re-evaluation it is possible for your writing score to jump from 6.5 to 7, but never to 8. Hence applying for re-evaluation of Speaking just to to expect an 8 in all modules, makes little sense.

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

yshin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I did my IELTS in Melbourne in April 2013 and got my provisional result online today.
> 
> ...


looks like your case is similar to mine, but yours more extreme.
If I were you, I'll ask to re-mark both, as you'll be paying the same fee anyway  who knows both can jump to 8, while the other two are band 8.
I once saw someone who had his S re-mark from 7.5 or 6.5 to 9.

As for the result, based on my prev test last year, it'll be the same between what u see online and on paper.
Good luck!


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

wesmant said:


> looks like your case is similar to mine, but yours more extreme.
> If I were you, I'll ask to re-mark both, as you'll be paying the same fee anyway  who knows both can jump to 8, while the other two are band 8.
> I once saw someone who had his S re-mark from 7.5 or 6.5 to 9.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt my writing will increase from 6.5 to 8. But still, appreciate your words! I hope I could gain my 0.5 back. Good luck to your 0.5 too!


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

ss.neo said:


> Dear yshin,
> 
> Since you lack a 7 in only one module, it makes more sense to first apply for re-evaluation than retaking the test. I would suggest that you apply for re-evaluation only for the writing module, and not for the speaking module. The reason I say so is because after re-evaluation it is possible for your writing score to jump from 6.5 to 7, but never to 8. Hence applying for re-evaluation of Speaking just to to expect an 8 in all modules, makes little sense.
> 
> Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for your input. What you said is making a lot of sense. I think I will go with writing re-evaluation only and hopefully I will gain my 0.5 back. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All, 

Just got my result.............Disappointed with the result again....Fallshort by .5 again in writing

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 8.0
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 7.5

Overall: 7.5

I guess luck is not with me........feeling frustrated.....dnt know how many times I have to give IELTS. I guess i'll go for re-evaluation and see if luck changes 

All d best to everyone who is applying for re-evaluation. Hopefully your band score may increase


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

abakik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took the IELTS 6 weeks ago. My scores were:
> 
> ...


Hi abakik,

I am also thinking of going for remarking.....Can you pls tell you asked for remarking in all the modules or just for writing ??


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

kmann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my result.............Disappointed with the result again....Fallshort by .5 again in writing
> 
> ...


Me too fell short by 0.5 in writing.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

sureshv said:


> Me too fell short by 0.5 in writing.


Me too fell short by 0.5 in speaking, I am thinking of remark and taking the exam again.

I have checked result online

7/7/7.5/6.5

I guess to apply for remark hard copy of the test report is to be attached.


----------



## johnvar3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Vasu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm short of .5 for Reading, is it worth to apply for a revaluation for Reading?


Hi Vasu

Did you apply for re-evaluation.? Am also having same issue. Scored W-8,S-8,L-7 and R6.5. am confident that I performed well in all sections and was expecting atleast 7.5 in both R & L. Not sure what happened. Mine was IDP too.
Cannot think of writing another IELTS exam.  
Is there a chance to get an increase in both R&L.

-gans


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

*wtf?*

I am currently sitting at 55 points and the fastest way for me to get more than 60 points is to achieve 8 bands in each section which shall land me at 65 points.

Attempt 1 (9th March) - L 8.5 R 9 W 7.5 S 9 Overall 8.5
Attempt 2 (27th April) - L 9 R 8.5 W 6 S 8 Overall 8.0

The first attempt was in Perth and the 2nd one was in Delhi (via BC). I have no freakin' idea as to how I have only managed to score 6 bands in my writing section on my 2nd attempt. Its beyond my understanding especially because I genuinely made an effort to improve my writing before going in for the 2nd attempt. 

I have reason to believe the markers are absolute **** in India! Even when I went there for my speaking test, the lady who was conducting my test seemed like some normal government school English teacher. I am absolutely sure I speak way better english than she does (Please excuse my language, IELTS seems like a massive money making machine and at this point I am really frustrated)

I would love to hear some of your views in regards to this and if this is a common occurrence at test centres in India. If that's the case, I might as well not bother appearing for it here since it seems like an absolute waste of money and time.

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Expat74 said:


> Guys,
> Can the score be reduced as part of revaluation? Any cases where the scores got reduced after revaluation till date in this forum?


No, scores r either increased or remain the same...


----------



## austrotter (May 11, 2013)

Hi, I am new here, but this is in relation to the IELTS revaluation.

I wrote my IELTS (first attempt) at RMIT melbourne on March 23 2013. I ended up with the following scores:

Listening: 8
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 8.5
Speaking: 7.5

This did get a big chunk out of my confidence. As soon as i received my results, I immediately took it back to the centre, paid $176 and applied for a remark. I was told that i would take 6-8 weeks before the results come. They also suggested that it would be quicker to sit the exam again (standard procedure). 

Although I was contemplating on giving the exam again, I decided to wait. 3 weeks into the wait, I received a call from RMIT saying that they have bumped my score from 7.5 to 8 and that I am eligible to receive a refund. (Me jumping around in the Officeworks store that I work at  - customers thoroughly confused)

Lesson learnt: apply for a remark ONLY IF you are confident and need a bump in the score of 0.5; that too only in SPEAKING of WRITING. So now with my 20 points for IELTS, I am waiting for the ACS and shldnt be long before the EoI.


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi abakik,
> 
> I am also thinking of going for remarking.....Can you pls tell you asked for remarking in all the modules or just for writing ??



if i were you, i would ask both speaking and writing to be remarked. Reading and listening sections are less likely to change (would not ask for remarking). Generally, applying for remarking for more than one section increases your chance of refund as well.

good luck!


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been also told that IDP Sydney is not very generous in marking writing sections.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mindfreak said:


> I am currently sitting at 55 points and the fastest way for me to get more than 60 points is to achieve 8 bands in each section which shall land me at 65 points.
> 
> Attempt 1 (9th March) - L 8.5 R 9 W 7.5 S 9 Overall 8.5
> Attempt 2 (27th April) - L 9 R 8.5 W 6 S 8 Overall 8.0
> ...


U can apply for recheck for writing if u are confident as u are expecting a jump from 6 to 8. Writing seems to be only problem for u. If give an extra efforts to writing, I think u can make 8 in each for 20 points.

In parallel have a check on state sponsorship which gives 5 points.

Work on both options, something will definitely work out.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

abakik said:


> if i were you, i would ask both speaking and writing to be remarked. Reading and listening sections are less likely to change (would not ask for remarking). Generally, applying for remarking for more than one section increases your chance of refund as well.
> 
> good luck!


Hi Abakik, what do you mean by inceases chance to get refund? Are you trying to imply that if any of the 2 got changes in grade, then the money is refunded?


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hi Abakik, what do you mean by inceases chance to get refund? Are you trying to imply that if any of the 2 got changes in grade, then the money is refunded?


exactly, any increase in any of the bands allows you to get a refund.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Mroks said:


> U can apply for recheck for writing if u are confident as u are expecting a jump from 6 to 8. Writing seems to be only problem for u. If give an extra efforts to writing, I think u can make 8 in each for 20 points.
> 
> In parallel have a check on state sponsorship which gives 5 points.
> 
> Work on both options, something will definitely work out.


Thanks for getting back to me Mroks, your input is highly appreciated. Well do you reckon there might be a bump in writing by 2 bands? Its a big risk I think although have a feeling I should go for reval since I might get my money back anyways.

Also, I did look up the state sponsorship options but apparently the minimum criteria has actually changed from this year onwards. States such as WA require that you have atleast a job offer letter for 12 months in the field of your study towards the application for state sponsorship. I am a recent graduate and have been looking for a job, and nothing's really coming my way especially since I am not a permanent resident or an australian citizen. Hard life! lol


----------



## johnvar3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello

have a query. When we attempt IELTS second time, and score poorly than the first exam, which one of the results would prevail.?Are both the scores valid for next 2 years, or the latest one succeeds the first result?. Am trying to improve my IELTS score, but for some reason, if the new score is lower than the first one, I want to use my first attempt bands.

-Gans


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

johnvar3 said:


> Hello
> 
> have a query. When we attempt IELTS second time, and score poorly than the first exam, which one of the results would prevail.?Are both the scores valid for next 2 years, or the latest one succeeds the first result?. Am trying to improve my IELTS score, but for some reason, if the new score is lower than the first one, I want to use my first attempt bands.
> 
> -Gans


Despite how many times u do IELTS, you can
Pick any report, and you can claim your points from all 4 bands from 1 report only.

Meaning, if you have 10 IELTS report, you can select any one report for your submission


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

*Eval takes too long ??*

Hi all,

I dont get this Re-eval thingy ..

I think they delay re-eval on purpose. 

I aplied for re-eval on 21st March for my 9th march test.. 
I just got my unchanged results last week ( 15th May)

In the letter inside the test report that says the results unchanged is Dated 11th April 2013. i.e . my results were chcked by 11th April. But they kept re-eval results for another month .. Why did they do that ??

I want to believe that my marks are fair ... but .. they are just doing a business 

Im just saying .. Im just saying ..  

lane:


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

British council earns 6CR Indian rupees per month, alone on IELTS registrations!


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> British council earns 6CR Indian rupees per month, alone on IELTS registrations!


Just calculate 1.7 million test with average $200 in the last year from all over the world.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

rakithaw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dont get this Re-eval thingy ..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your score remained unchanged.Can you please tell what section you applied for revaulation and what were your score in all the sections.I have also filed for revaluation,so just want to have some idea.


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> Sorry to hear that your score remained unchanged.Can you please tell what section you applied for revaulation and what were your score in all the sections.I have also filed for revaluation,so just want to have some idea.


9th March results - R 8/ L 8.5/ S 7.5/ w 6.5 
22 March - re-eval just for writing ... results 15th May ( no change )


Did again on 6th Apr - R 7.5 / L 8 / S 8 / w 6.5 
23 rd Apr Applied for re-eval again ..


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

I just applied for Writing re eval - eventhough they ( IDP @ Melb ) asked me to apply for all models .. 

I just dont care abt the money .. just expecting damn 0.5 increase in writing .. Btw this is the 4th time Im getting 6.5 for writing .. 

I know I deserve 6.5 for the first 2 attempt .. but not for the last two ..  ..


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys...

Just got ielts results...listening 8.5
Reading 6.5
Speaking 8.5
Writing 7.0


I have done ielts for 5 times and seems iam unlucky here.do you guys think i should do a recorrection?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Btw i need 7 each


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Just got ielts results...listening 8.5
> Reading 6.5
> ...


I won't recommend if re-marking are for R and L


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hasnt anyone got any positive change for reading


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi sam , 

I don't think so revaluation for reading could increase the score. Reading and listening are very straight forward to assess, meaning no step. By step marks required as they are one word answer. Revaluation is best suited for writing and speaking. 

I have scored 7 in reading and rest all is just 6.5 in My first attempt.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

That means no readings have ever increased for anyone i guess.....?:-(


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

It doesn't mean in that way.. I meant the chances of increase is very very less when compare to speaking and writing.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am in similar situation, need 7 in each Band.

Got the result Today
L=8, R=6.5, W=6.5, S=7.5

This was my third attempt, I am really frustrated now.

Last 2 tests score were:

1st Attempt
L=7.5, R=7, W=6.5, S=7

2nd Attempt
L=7.5, R=7, W=7, S=6.5


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi SS, 

U can do a revaluation on your 1 st and 2 nd attempt as their fair chance of getting 0.5 increment on your speaking and writing but u need to wait for 60 days. Apply for revaluation for both 1 and 2 attempt and meanwhile try your 4 th Attempt.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi SS,
> 
> U can do a revaluation on your 1 st and 2 nd attempt as their fair chance of getting 0.5 increment on your speaking and writing but u need to wait for 60 days. Apply for revaluation for both 1 and 2 attempt and meanwhile try your 4 th Attempt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The 1st and 2nd attempt was given in Jan , Feb respectively.
I guess revaluation can be done within 2 Months, so i dont have that option as well.

Regarding 4th attempt, i have lost all that hope i can get 7 all in this life.
i was very confident in last attempt but fell short by 0.5 in 2 modules this time..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

SS28 said:


> The 1st and 2nd attempt was given in Jan , Feb respectively.
> I guess revaluation can be done within 2 Months, so i dont have that option as well.
> 
> Regarding 4th attempt, i have lost all that hope i can get 7 all in this life.
> i was very confident in last attempt but fell short by 0.5 in 2 modules this time..


There is definite possibility for you to get 7 band in each.
Looking at your score it clearly indicates that you are failing by a small margin. Consider each individual module and you have been able to score 7 in any of the 3 given attempts. Only matter is achieving 7 band in one attempt in all modules.
You have to put in additional efforts and I am sure you will succeed. There are several threads in this forum for help.

Try giving exam in small towns as it makes difference to a certain extent with writing and speaking.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello SS28, 

One small query , as i could see that your location is delhi, so wanted to know whether its good to write the exam there for hindi speaking people as language code is required in the answer sheet so same state should be better....
and IDP or British Council which is better....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rroz said:


> Hello SS28,
> 
> One small query , as i could see that your location is delhi, so wanted to know whether its good to write the exam there for hindi speaking people as language code is required in the answer sheet so same state should be better....
> and IDP or British Council which is better....
> ...


I think there is no difference between IDP and BC. You would be better off in your nearest location of test centre.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

rroz said:


> Hello SS28,
> 
> One small query , as i could see that your location is delhi, so wanted to know whether its good to write the exam there for hindi speaking people as language code is required in the answer sheet so same state should be better....
> and IDP or British Council which is better....
> ...


mine first language code is Hindi and i guess for most of the candidates it is the case in Delhi center.
same state should be better ? , i dont think so, as it has nothing to do with primary language.

I had all my 3 attempts with IDP, primary reason is it is easy for me to reach IDP test centers (in saket), also heard marking is little lenient in IDP, not sure though never tried British Council.

Hope i answered your question


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

I suggest reappearing....i did the same....n scored a good band....all the best.....


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

*Result of EOR*

Finally I received revised IELTS score card after wait of more than 8 weeks.

Applied for EOR : 3rd April
received result on 31st may
result : speaking increased by .5 band

So submitted my EOI today .... feeling so relieved...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Jagz said:


> Finally I received revised IELTS score card after wait of more than 8 weeks.
> 
> Applied for EOR : 3rd April
> received result on 31st may
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Jagz said:


> Finally I received revised IELTS score card after wait of more than 8 weeks.
> 
> Applied for EOR : 3rd April
> received result on 31st may
> ...


Congrats! U sh be very happy, get the point and get the money back too


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jagz said:


> Finally I received revised IELTS score card after wait of more than 8 weeks.
> 
> Applied for EOR : 3rd April
> received result on 31st may
> ...


Congrats Buddy


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Jagz said:


> Finally I received revised IELTS score card after wait of more than 8 weeks.
> 
> Applied for EOR : 3rd April
> received result on 31st may
> ...


Congratulations. Just wait for your invite now.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Mroks said:


> There is definite possibility for you to get 7 band in each.
> Looking at your score it clearly indicates that you are failing by a small margin. Consider each individual module and you have been able to score 7 in any of the 3 given attempts. Only matter is achieving 7 band in one attempt in all modules.
> You have to put in additional efforts and I am sure you will succeed. There are several threads in this forum for help.
> 
> Try giving exam in small towns as it makes difference to a certain extent with writing and speaking.


Just curious - how do small towns improve one's writing and speaking?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

tenten said:


> Just curious - how do small towns improve one's writing and speaking?


In small towns your language assessment gets compared with local students who are not good in english and that gives an edge to a certain extent in writing and speaking.


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for wishes ...
I got my invite yesterday ... it was super quick ...Preparing for VISA application now.. 
n wish u all for smooth processing.

Jagz


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Jagz said:


> Thanks everyone for wishes ...
> I got my invite yesterday ... it was super quick ...Preparing for VISA application now..
> n wish u all for smooth processing.
> 
> Jagz


Congrats and wishing you smooth processing ahead.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just curious - how do small towns improve one's writing and speaking?


Hello Mroks,

So do you think citi matters? Actually I'm always short with 0.5 marks in Reading module and thinking that citi is the problem ....
do i need to go to my native state with same language code.....? i think might be that would be helpful. 
I'm very disappointed :'(


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rroz said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> So do you think citi matters? Actually I'm always short with 0.5 marks in Reading module and thinking that citi is the problem ....
> do i need to go to my native state with same language code.....? i think might be that would be helpful.
> I'm very disappointed :'(


Your listening and reading won't get affected by change of test center location as these modules are objective. 
Test center location can affect to a certain degree in writing and speaking as these modules are subjective.

You have to put additional efforts in reading. Understand the tricks involved in True, False, Not Given and paragraph labeling. Rest of the reading part is ok. Time management plays very important role in reading.

I used following plan in reading, hope it works for u.

Complete sec 1 and sec 2 with in 30 minutes.
First read all the questions of sec 1 and underline key words of sec 1. Do not read each and every word of sec 1 as it is not required and will save time. Once you got the answer, it is understood that the answer to the next question will be after 2-3 sentences. This way you can avoid reading every thing.
Similarly do the same for sec 2.

Use 30 minutes for sec 3 as this is the most complex and confusing section.
Here you have to read the section 3, 2 or 3 times to get the answers.
Never panic in the last remaining 10 minutes.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Your listening and reading won't get affected by change of test center location as these modules are objective.
> Test center location can affect to a certain degree in writing and speaking as these modules are subjective.
> 
> You have to put additional efforts in reading. Understand the tricks involved in True, False, Not Given and paragraph labeling. Rest of the reading part is ok. Time management plays very important role in reading.
> ...


Thanks a lot for quick reply.

Sure I'll work on it....


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey morks, any tips on writing module, I am going to have my 4h attempt this month end.. TIA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

SS28 said:


> Hey morks, any tips on writing module, I am going to have my 4h attempt this month end.. TIA


I have referred Barron's IELTS book for writing. Many members of this forum use Ryan book. Refer Ryan first and if required then go to Barrons.

If you prepare thoroughly, you should get the required writing band. I am having soft copy of sample essays and letters. Will mail you the same. Also check with other members for good writing material in this forum.


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Should I go for IELTS re-evaluation*

Hi all,

Recently, I wrote IDP IELTS and got the following marks

Listening: 9
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 7.0

Overall: 8.0

Is there something wrong with IDP writing assessment? I mean, are they strict compared to British Council? I am not sure whether I have to go for re-evaluation or re-exam :S

Is there is possibility of score improvement in writing score if I do re-evaluation?

Kindly, suggest me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

nash2925 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently, I wrote IDP IELTS and got the following marks
> 
> ...


IDP is alright, I've appeared from IDP and got 8.0 for Writing.
Reevaluation worked for many ... If your target is 7.0 All, reevaluation aint a bad idea.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

U can rewrite ielts and go for revaluation too.
I am sure one of the thing will work
Ielts is centrally administered and is not dependent on idb and British council
Practice is key man
I got 5 in first attempt then I worked on ielts for 1 year and rached 7 in all module


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nash2925 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently, I wrote IDP IELTS and got the following marks
> 
> ...


Apply for re val and carry out in parallel the preparation for the next test.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

British writing evaluation is definitely stricter..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody got score change for reading after revaluation ???


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Anybody got score change for reading after revaluation ???


its highly unlikely for that to happen. I see that happening only when the marker makes a mistake on their end, since the answer to the reading question is either right or wrong.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Just an update, i've just received an email from BC informing that my Writing band had increased to 7 (from 6.5).
Waiting for the official paper.

So, another prove that writing can be re-marked! Don't give up!


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Just an update, i've just received an email from BC informing that my Writing band had increased to 7 (from 6.5).
> Waiting for the official paper.
> 
> So, another prove that writing can be re-marked! Don't give up!


congratulations! 

I also had my writing remarked and had that precious 0.5 increase. I do feel that there is certain "regional bias" against writing, because somehow the examiner will see similar opinions and examples. but when it is referred to another end of the globe for remark, the essay may look really exotic and interesting why not give it that 0.5 boost!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

SailOZ said:


> congratulations!
> 
> I also had my writing remarked and had that precious 0.5 increase. I do feel that there is certain "regional bias" against writing, because somehow the examiner will see similar opinions and examples. but when it is referred to another end of the globe for remark, the essay may look really exotic and interesting why not give it that 0.5 boost!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks SailOZ!

Quite true, I believe. Understood from BC here in SG, that on the first round the examiner are here locally, and for re-marking they need to send out to UK. 

Good luck for the rest!


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

I applied for reval and got increase of .5 in speaking though my speaking score was already 7 and I was happy with that score and was expecting an increase in writing which was 6.5 but nothing changed in it and strange part was, the original examiner number and revised examiner number is same for writing. .so I doubt if they sent the paper to UK for reval.. I have raised this concern and expecting a response soon.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally this times result got me 7 each. During my attempt before the last i put a recorrection for reading but it did not come positive. Hoping to lodge an eoi once i get the certificate.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

After seeing so many people get that .5 increase in the relevant sections, I feel that IELTS is mainly doing this to cash in on the opportunity of people who are desperate in wanting to get their visas done. A mirrored scenario of numerous Indian universities cashing in on re-evaluation of exam marks. Sad state of affairs


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> After seeing so many people get that .5 increase in the relevant sections, I feel that IELTS is mainly doing this to cash in on the opportunity of people who are desperate in wanting to get their visas done. A mirrored scenario of numerous Indian universities cashing in on re-evaluation of exam marks. Sad state of affairs


True enuff, you pay for "hope" and if you are incapable. If you are capable and sure/confident, you'll get ur score adjusted and your money back. 

Somewhat, it's fair. Can't just expect the grade to be good by "hope". Effort is needed, buyond just a bunch of hope


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I have referred Barron's IELTS book for writing. Many members of this forum use Ryan book. Refer Ryan first and if required then go to Barrons.
> 
> If you prepare thoroughly, you should get the required writing band. I am having soft copy of sample essays and letters. Will mail you the same. Also check with other members for good writing material in this forum.



Hi Can you please mail me the soft copies to my id as well. it is [email protected]


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi Can you please mail me the soft copies to my id as well. it is [email protected]


Would appreciate if you can send me the book at [email protected]


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi Can you please mail me the soft copies to my id as well. it is [email protected]


Mailed you the material, check your inbox or spam.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Mailed you the material, check your inbox or spam.


Would appreciate if you can send me the book at [email protected]


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Would appreciate if you can send me the book at [email protected]


Mailed you the writing material, check your inbox or spam.


----------



## nshah (Jul 19, 2013)

riverooooooo said:


> thanks for this condolence Rekha, i feel much better now. it feels that i'm not fighting this battle alone. yes, i think i will follow your suggestion to give my 1st attempt some revaluation, meanwhile prepare for my next test...
> 
> By the way, about your SS advice, because currently I'm still having my skill assessment in the way, i just have no idea how this EOI thing works after July.1st. Do I still need to apply for my SS, at all? Maybe I should dive into other threads to find the answers.
> 
> ...


are you sitting for general IELTS or are you opting academic IELTS this time ? General writing and reading is easier in comparison with academic whereas speaking and listening are same.


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

I got increase of 0.5 in Writing exam. I want to know if my TRF Number will be changed in the new TRF. I am in hurry because tomorrow is next invitation round and just met the criteria of Band 7. I need to update my EOI right away. Someone please help.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes TRF number will change


----------



## thesaharawat (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the detailed information. 

My Q: When can be re-appear for IELTS. i mean do we need have some gap or we can reappear on next date only? how many attempts can we have?

once exam is given ,when is the result out? I mean after how much time?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

thesaharawat said:


> Thanks for all the detailed information.
> 
> My Q: When can be re-appear for IELTS. i mean do we need have some gap or we can reappear on next date only? how many attempts can we have?
> 
> once exam is given ,when is the result out? I mean after how much time?


Mate!,There is no such gap required to resit for IELTS,you can book the next available slot and retake.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Mailed you the material, check your inbox or spam.


Hi can u also send me the material to my mail i


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi can u also send me the material to my mail id [email protected].


Mailed you the writing material. Check your spam also.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Pls send me to [email protected] .. I am going to write ielts on October ..pls help


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Mailed you the writing material. Check your spam also.


Thank u mate, received the file...


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Bro, pls help to send me also ..I am having problem on writing , unable to get above 6 ..pls help ..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

danielm said:


> Pls send me to [email protected] .. I am going to write ielts on October ..pls help


mailed you the material


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bullet (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all,
I got my IELTS (IDP) result today and got the following results:

W-7
R-6.5
S-6.5
L-7.5

This was my fourth attempt and in my previous attempts, I have always scored more than 7 in Speaking and Reading. But to my misfortune, when I got 7 in my writing, I end up loosing score in R and S.

Well, I need some expert suggestions: 
1- Should I go ahead and try to get it re-eval or attempt once again? 
2- Is there any chance to improve my score in both the modules? This is because as I was going through the thread, most of the people have applied for re-eval for one module only.
3- How much will it cost me in INR?
4- Do I have to apply for each module separately?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Hello all,
> I got my IELTS (IDP) result today and got the following results:
> 
> W-7
> ...


Don't go for reval as it is highly unlikely to get an increase in reading.
One can go for reval for more than 1 modules.
Never heard any one getting an increase in listening or reading.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Hello all,
> I got my IELTS (IDP) result today and got the following results:
> 
> W-7
> ...


1- Should I go ahead and try to get it re-eval or attempt once again? 
Dont waste money on re- eval, your score wont increase in reading or listening. Instead try once again
2- Is there any chance to improve my score in both the modules? This is because as I was going through the thread, most of the people have applied for re-eval for one module only.
Socres can increase in speaking and writing only. I myself appiled for re eval and got 0.5 increase in wrting. As i said earlier your score wont change for reading and listening
3- How much will it cost me in INR?
5500 INR
4- Do I have to apply for each module separately?
No, whether you apply for one module or all of them, cost is same.


All the best man Keep trying, you will get it. I myself got 7 in each in my 5th attempt that too after revaluation.So dnt lose hope keep trying.

All d best


----------



## Bullet (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Mroks for the quick reply. Really appreciate.
One more question, how is British Council marking system? Because, I am thinking for trying with BC now. I have been trying with IDP all these while and feel that they are somewhat unjust with the candidate. What made to think this way was because I sway my Speaking score from 7.5 to 6.5 in last two consecutive attempts.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 30, 2013)

kmann said:


> 1- Should I go ahead and try to get it re-eval or attempt once again?
> Dont waste money on re- eval, your score wont increase in reading or listening. Instead try once again
> 2- Is there any chance to improve my score in both the modules? This is because as I was going through the thread, most of the people have applied for re-eval for one module only.
> Socres can increase in speaking and writing only. I myself appiled for re eval and got 0.5 increase in wrting. As i said earlier your score wont change for reading and listening
> ...


Thanks kmann.
I hope I also get 7 in all the modules in my 5th attempt. The only positive take from today's result was that I have improve my Writing score from 6 to 7. Now, I got the confident that I can pull it off as I able to touch the score 7 in all the modules at least once in my last 4 attempts though in different attempts.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

nash2925 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently, I wrote IDP IELTS and got the following marks
> 
> ...


I strongly recommend you to go for a revaluation. Same thing happened to me as well. After the revaluation, my writing went up to 7.5 from 6.5. Same IDP. Given that you have scored decently in other modules as well, depending on how confident you are on your writing section, you may decide for a reval. And meanwhile, just book another slot for some insurance against your revaluation. The revaluation would most likely be done by a foreign examiner and would fairly assess your writing skills.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I think u shd go for re-marking! I got 0.5 increase in W, and my R and L were not as good as urs.

Good luck


----------



## ravi.megharaj (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have received my IELTS scores with 0.5 short in Reading from BC. Other scores being:
L 7.5, W 7, S 7 and R 6.5.

What are the chances of getting 7 in Reading if I apply for reval? 

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

ravi.megharaj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my IELTS scores with 0.5 short in Reading from BC. Other scores being:
> L 7.5, W 7, S 7 and R 6.5.
> ...


Ravi,

I think reading has very less chances,In fact I have seen only one case where a person got an increase of 1 in reading.


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

HI,

I want to move to australia from India. I have did MCA having 4 years of exp. in .Net Development. Please let us know how to approch to get job there and then move.

Please let me know the way .. I am too intretsed for the any European Country like UK, Germany, Netherland, Denmark etc.. & USA.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> mailed you the material



please also mail to me because i have got very less band.
[email protected]


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kashifhameed45 said:


> please also mail to me because i have got very less band.
> [email protected]


mailed you the material.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> mailed you the material.


Thanks Bro,

any useful advice to get a 7 band ?


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Mailed you the material, check your inbox or spam.


Hi Mroks,

Can you send me writing material?

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Can you send me writing material?
> 
> Thanks


Send your mail id at [email protected]


----------



## Kejal (Sep 5, 2013)

My ielts results 
R - 9.0
L - 9.0
S - 8.5
W - 6.5

Should I go for re eval or just appear for the ielts again? Do marks really change? I need a 7.0 in all the four bands.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Kejal said:


> My ielts results
> R - 9.0
> L - 9.0
> S - 8.5
> ...


Your scores would have been already rechecked,If there is a diff of 2 bands they would recheck them.

But I strongly feel that you should have got 7 writing,by looking at your other scores.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

srikar said:


> Your scores would have been already rechecked,If there is a diff of 2 bands they would recheck them.
> 
> But I strongly feel that you should have got 7 writing,by looking at your other scores.


Its a common thing, I got R-9,L7.5,S-7,W6.5 applied for reval and got score increased in speaking but not writing... You can take a chance and get reval filed.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Kejal said:


> My ielts results
> R - 9.0
> L - 9.0
> S - 8.5
> ...


Go for re check, things should work for you.


----------



## Kejal (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I am planning on giving it for re eval plus give the test again. One of the results have to be positive.


----------



## aks_del (Nov 18, 2012)

Kejal said:


> My ielts results
> R - 9.0
> L - 9.0
> S - 8.5
> ...


I also got the similar scores, and re checking helped me in getting 7 in writing. Go for re-checking.


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I have referred Barron's IELTS book for writing. Many members of this forum use Ryan book. Refer Ryan first and if required then go to Barrons.
> 
> If you prepare thoroughly, you should get the required writing band. I am having soft copy of sample essays and letters. Will mail you the same. Also check with other members for good writing material in this forum.


Hi Morks,

Can you pls. send me soft copy for the same? My email: pandyalakulish(AT)gmail (DOT)com


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi Morks,
> 
> Can you pls. send me soft copy for the same? My email: pandyalakulish(AT)gmail (DOT)com


Delivered, check your mail


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Getting revaluation done does help.
I had also applied in August for IELTS writing module revaluation as I was short by 0.5. IDP took 3 weeks to complete the process and my score was increased by .5 marks to 7.0. The money was credited directly to my bank account. They had charged INR 6975/- as revaluation fee.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Delivered, check your mail



Hi Mroks,

can you email me please [email protected].


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi Morks,
> 
> Can you pls. send me soft copy for the same? My email: pandyalakulish(AT)gmail (DOT)com


Can u plz send the copy to [email protected]. ..thnx in advance. !,


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Soft copy delivered to both nectar_s and sabithasivaguru


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Soft copy delivered to both nectar_s and sabithasivaguru



Thank you so much


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I have referred Barron's IELTS book for writing. Many members of this forum use Ryan book. Refer Ryan first and if required then go to Barrons.
> 
> If you prepare thoroughly, you should get the required writing band. I am having soft copy of sample essays and letters. Will mail you the same. Also check with other members for good writing material in this forum.


Hi Mroks,

I have given my IELTS first attempt and have problem with writing.
Could you please send me the soft copy of samples to my id [email protected]

Thanks,
Roselilli


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> I have given my IELTS first attempt and have problem with writing.
> Could you please send me the soft copy of samples to my id [email protected]
> ...


Delivered


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

i was told by someone that writing essays in pen would fetch you 0.5 increase in score rather than using pencil.. can anyone comment on it.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nectar_s said:


> i was told by someone that writing essays in pen would fetch you 0.5 increase in score rather than using pencil.. can anyone comment on it.


That is a false information.
It's better to use pencil as you can correct it by using eraser when you do mistakes.
Now a days we often do the writing work on PC's and hence when you start using pen or pencil on paper, there are lots of mistake taking place.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

HI all, Planning to apply for revaluation - British Council. Ielts scores L 9.0, R 7.0, S 6.5, W 6.5. What are the chances of being increased in both the modules Writing and Speaking....


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> i was told by someone that writing essays in pen would fetch you 0.5 increase in score rather than using pencil.. can anyone comment on it.


i don't think so.


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> HI all, Planning to apply for revaluation - British Council. Ielts scores L 9.0, R 7.0, S 6.5, W 6.5. What are the chances of being increased in both the modules Writing and Speaking....


I had 6.5 in speaking. I got it re-evaluated and they gave me 7. Chances on getting increased depends on how you performed. 

Band 7 has this classification:

"has operational command of the language, though with occasional inaccuracies, inappropriacies and misunderstandings in some situations. Generally handles complex language well and understands detailed reasoning."

So i appplied for re-evaluation because i thought that even if there were 'occasional inaccuracies and misunderstanings' i did have good operational command over language.


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

I applied for re-val for Writing part, I had 6.5.

Its been 6-7 weeks, do I need to remind BC about my results or they update automatically ?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

hi Guys,

I appeared for IELTS on 6th July. And unfortunately I'm short for 0.5 in writing (W: 6.5, L: 8, S:7.5,R:8)
I have applied for EOR as I appeared from BC. 
Its almost 7 weeks now, any idea when I can receive my results ? Does it really take 8 weeks ? 
To be on safer side, I had circled all the modules in EOR. 

Any recent results or views?

Thanks


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

2013 said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for IELTS on 6th July. And unfortunately I'm short for 0.5 in writing (W: 6.5, L: 8, S:7.5,R:8)
> I have applied for EOR as I appeared from BC.
> ...


Hey 2013,

I have also gone thru this pain of waiting.
It will take 8-10 weeks,any how they will be able to tell you the result only after 8 weeks,in rare cases with in 8 weeks.

I have got an increase of .5 in writing.

All the best.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

srikar said:


> Hey 2013,
> 
> I have also gone thru this pain of waiting.
> It will take 8-10 weeks,any how they will be able to tell you the result only after 8 weeks,in rare cases with in 8 weeks.
> ...


Oh, they always say to wait till 1st October (deadline for eval period)

Dis you applied again for IELTS while waiting ? Or kept all your hopes on reval results (just like me )

I'm bit confused, as giving exam would waste another 1-1.5 month.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

2013 said:


> Oh, they always say to wait till 1st October (deadline for eval period)
> 
> Dis you applied again for IELTS while waiting ? Or kept all your hopes on reval results (just like me )
> 
> I'm bit confused, as giving exam would waste another 1-1.5 month.


I was ( a little ) confident( may be saying so because I got an increase ).

It was a difficult decision,At that time the quota for 2012 -2013 was consumed,So I thought I would wait for the reval instead of resitting for the exam.

I have seen people who tried 15+ times just for 7 in each,so thought not to take exam in a hurry and become one of those guys,so I waited for the reval result.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 30, 2013)

Dear all,
I need a quick suggestion. Here are my scores for my IELTS with British Council:

Listening: 7.5
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 7.0
Speaking: 6.5

Should I go for revaluation or not for speaking? I believe I m not so bad in speaking because in my last exam I have scored 7.5 and now just 6.5. I m feeling so frustrated. Please help.

- Biju


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

for reading, it may not worth it
for writing, i personally got a 0.5 pt up after re-evaluation
especially, if you have a large gap between the highest and lowest grades, it may be considered more seriously


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Dear all, I need a quick suggestion. Here are my scores for my IELTS with British Council: Listening: 7.5 Reading: 8.5 Writing: 7.0 Speaking: 6.5 Should I go for revaluation or not for speaking? I believe I m not so bad in speaking because in my last exam I have scored 7.5 and now just 6.5. I m feeling so frustrated. Please help. - Biju


I think u should. U aiming for speaking right?


----------



## Bullet (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, I am panning to apply for Speaking.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

I got my IELTS IDP Results and am really disappointed.

L:7, R:7, S: 7.5 and W: 6.5

Believe me, In the previous attempt, I got 8.5 in writing and I just can't believe that I got 6.5. Moreover, the pattern I used for writing was almost the same compared to the first one. What could have gone wrong?

I need all 7 or more. What are the chances of EoR? How transparent is the process?

thanks,
ykps.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

ykps said:


> I got my IELTS IDP Results and am really disappointed.
> 
> L:7, R:7, S: 7.5 and W: 6.5
> 
> ...


Oh...
In which state you have given the exam....is it your native state?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

It was outside my state. How does it matter?


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

ykps said:


> It was outside my state. How does it matter?


i heard that some time it creates problem...not sure...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karan_2891 said:


> Mine is IDP...hope the outcome is positive


Mine was too IDP and outcome was negative. Result of EOR just came a day before the result of 2nd attempt were to be announced. So was very nervous and couldn't sleep that night.By luck, 2nd attempt results were great, scored 7+ in all bands.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ykps said:


> I got my IELTS IDP Results and am really disappointed.
> 
> L:7, R:7, S: 7.5 and W: 6.5
> 
> ...


I too scored 6.5 in writing and went for re-valuation. It was upgraded to 7 luckily. I took that decision as many opined that since writing is not something that has definitive answers like other sections, chances of getting higher band is highly likely.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> I too scored 6.5 in writing and went for re-valuation. It was upgraded to 7 luckily. I took that decision as many opined that since writing is not something that has definitive answers like other sections, chances of getting higher band is highly likely.


Thank you buddy. Your experience is motivating me. Applying tomorrow. Let me try my luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I have a query related to IELTS IDP. 

My IELTS score is L:9 , R: 7, W:8, S:6.5 Overall: 7.5

should I go for reval? Is there any hope? or should I appear again?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query related to IELTS IDP.
> 
> ...


Go for it if you don't have financial constraint.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I have seen many applicants complaining about their ielts results. It is advent that, ielts is making money by reducing 0.5 mark always. Anyways can anyone suggest good materials for writing.

Thanks


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

I got 8 in listening and speaking and 7 in reading however, I got 6.5 in writing.

I applied for an EOR and in 8 weeks got the results back (in Delhi) and guess what ? I got 8.0 as the revised score for writing !


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> I got 8 in listening and speaking and 7 in reading however, I got 6.5 in writing.
> 
> I applied for an EOR and in 8 weeks got the results back (in Delhi) and guess what ? I got 8.0 as the revised score for writing !


Awesome .. congrats


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


If you are confident enough then only apply for reval. Speaking has margin for improvement. Also, it will take 6-8 weeks for reval to complete. In the mean time, you can take next attempt also.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> I got 8 in listening and speaking and 7 in reading however, I got 6.5 in writing.
> 
> I applied for an EOR and in 8 weeks got the results back (in Delhi) and guess what ? I got 8.0 as the revised score for writing !


That is simply fantastic! Congrats mate!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> I got 8 in listening and speaking and 7 in reading however, I got 6.5 in writing.
> 
> I applied for an EOR and in 8 weeks got the results back (in Delhi) and guess what ? I got 8.0 as the revised score for writing !


Great man.. On the other hand unfortunately this shows that the quality of checking does impact deserving candidates, which is a sad state of affairs. I believe my writing & speaking marks in the latest attempt have also been compromised due to poor checking and applying for recheck.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Great man.. On the other hand unfortunately this shows that the quality of checking does impact deserving candidates, which is a sad state of affairs. I believe my writing & speaking marks in the latest attempt have also been compromised due to poor checking and applying for recheck.


Can't agree more with you sssagi....


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

aspiring_singh said:


> I got 8 in listening and speaking and 7 in reading however, I got 6.5 in writing.
> 
> I applied for an EOR and in 8 weeks got the results back (in Delhi) and guess what ? I got 8.0 as the revised score for writing !


Do you work for IDP ? >_>


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Sorry not sure been asked this before. I am thinking to appeal for my ielts. I get Listening 8 Reading 8 Writing 7 and Speaking 6.5. If I want to appeal I just found out that you can appeal on one of the module/all the module. I am thinking to appeal for Speaking only. 

However, my question is that will they take our IELTS result hardcopy (the one we appeal) while on the appealing process (6-8 weeks)? 
or they let us keep the paper and we will get another new hardcopy result based on the appeal


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

ausnik2013 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my IELTS results on 25th October, 2013 as follows:
> 
> ...


From what I have read on this forum and others, I presume that you will not receive lower score in speaking. Bu I doubt of 1 point increase. If you have scored 7.5, then there might be a 50% chance. But I dont discourage you. Apply and see what happens.

Ielts became a cash cow. They don't release answer scripts too.  . There is no chance of knowing what went wrong.

Many people get a lower score in writing, but you have managed. You managed to get 8 in writing, can you give me any tips or suggestions.


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey,

Basically there are just 3 things in writing that bother people like you and me who already have a good acumen and are generally good as far as exposure to the language is concerned:

1. Ideas about the topic.
2. How should my essay look i.e what should be the skeleton of my essay.
3. Vocabulary (As needed for IELTS).

For 2 and 3 refer simonne bravermann's book -"Ace the IELTS".
and for 1 refer "Simon's Ideas for IELTS writing".

Along with these points time yourself as per exam conditions and getting a good score will be mechanical !! Hope this would help !! Let me know if you need any more tips.

Regards,
Nikhil.


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am eswar new to this forum,had my results on last friday, L 7.5, R 9.0,W 6.5, S 7.0. like almost everyone i need all 7's, i just went to IDP Melbourne to apply for review, thanks for the all the information provided from every one, it clarified all my doubts so far, am just hoping that i will be one of those lucky ones to get the score updated, Out of my frustration i even applied to review my Reading as well( just to give IDP some work), will post if there are any updates.

Thank you all,

Regards,
Eswar.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is the new TRF sent to our address or do we have to go and collect it?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Is the new TRF sent to our address or do we have to go and collect it?


It will be sent to your mailing address only.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Is the new TRF sent to our address or do we have to go and collect it?



What is the new TRF?? ..could you please shed some light on this..thanks!:


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

ykps said:


> It will be sent to your mailing address only.


Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry not sure been asked this before. I am thinking to appeal for my ielts. I get Listening 8 Reading 8 Writing 7 and Speaking 6.5. If I want to appeal I just found out that you can appeal on one of the module/all the module. I am thinking to appeal for Speaking only.
> 
> ...


You should apply for both Writing AND Speaking, cause an increase in any of the modules mean you'll be refunded the charges for revaluation.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

bravokal said:


> What is the new TRF?? ..could you please shed some light on this..thanks!:


I applied for revaluation recently, and got my money refunded.So, I think I will get a revised TRF with the new scores.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

After a grueling wait of around 35 days, I got my revised scores today. All thanks to the Almighty GOD it was positive. My initial score was 7,7,6.5,7. Since I knew that I did well in writing, I went for revaluation. My writing score has been revised to a full band from 6.5 to 7.5 :flame:. 

I was initially skeptical about the whole EoR process and even feared that the results may not even be remarked. After lots of deliberations I decided to go ahead and it paid off. 

I strongly suggest to refer dcielts.com site for writing tips. If anyone wants the gist I had prepared for writing and speaking, do PM me. I will be more than happy to help.

Whatever said and done, it all boils down to how well you hold your nerves during those 3-4 hours and apply yourself.

Wish you all the best for your IELTS tests. My EOI is on its way with 60 points.ray2:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

ykps said:


> After a grueling wait of around 35 days, I got my revised scores today. All thanks to the Almighty GOD it was positive. My initial score was 7,7,6.5,7. Since I knew that I did well in writing, I went for revaluation. My writing score has been revised to a full band from 6.5 to 7.5 :flame:.
> 
> I was initially skeptical about the whole EoR process and even feared that the results may not even be remarked. After lots of deliberations I decided to go ahead and it paid off.
> 
> ...


Today, I received my score and they are as follows:-

L 7.5
R 7
S 8
W 6.5

I am pondering about going for EOR of my writing as I feel I did much better and it deserves more score than meager 6.5.

Guys any suggestions, please advise.

Best Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Today, I received my score and they are as follows:-
> 
> L 7.5
> R 7
> ...


Please go ahead. But be prepared to wait for 5 weeks with no status update. Meanwhile book another slot.


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

*EoR*



nav.mahajan said:


> I have also filled EOR for my BC result for July 12... lets see if i can score .5 band more.... Hope for the best....:boxing::ranger:


Hey what happened about the EOR? did you get the marks changed?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Delivered, check your mail


Hi Mroks, 

If you can please forward one of the soft copies to [email protected]. 

Thanks for support 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

Guys Hi, 

I am back here after a long time ... 

Here's my Case --- 

My first attempt at BC yielded the below scores :
R-6,L-7.5,S-8,W-8 
I needed atleast 10 points from my IELTS and Reading ruined my chances. 

I retook the test at IDP and to my surprise I got the below scores:
R-7,L-8,S-8, W-6

I am totally depressed with the scores ... Writing and Speaking has never been my weakness as that's what I do for my living ... and I was very sure to have done well in Writing.

I have however gone for an EoR for my Writing and I just hope I get that much required 7 banding ... 

Anyone have had a dream outcome ( increase from 6 to 7 in Writing ...) 

This will give me much needed reprieve atleast until my EoR outcome ...


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

besthar said:


> Guys Hi,
> 
> I am back here after a long time ...
> 
> ...


Do you remember how you did your writing? I mean how did you feel after the test was completed? For my experience see my earlier posts and my signature.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry not sure been asked this before. I am thinking to appeal for my ielts. I get Listening 8 Reading 8 Writing 7 and Speaking 6.5. If I want to appeal I just found out that you can appeal on one of the module/all the module. I am thinking to appeal for Speaking only.
> 
> ...


Zeroman, 
What happened with you in last? Where are you?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I have referred Barron's IELTS book for writing. Many members of this forum use Ryan book. Refer Ryan first and if required then go to Barrons.
> 
> If you prepare thoroughly, you should get the required writing band. I am having soft copy of sample essays and letters. Will mail you the same. Also check with other members for good writing material in this forum.


Dear mroks,
Pls send me barrons and ryans book.
If you have simon also then request you to send the same too...mail address is mentioned below.

If anyone have simon's book pls send me.
Tirik.ijrad at gmail dot com


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

ykps said:


> Do you remember how you did your writing? I mean how did you feel after the test was completed? For my experience see my earlier posts and my signature.


Hi Mate, 

Yes , I had done too good ... Like I said that's what I do for my living ... "I write IT proposals and White Paper's" ... My writing score in previous test at BC stood at 8 band ... So there's no way I could get 6 in writing for my second attempt ... 

Even a .5 raise wouldn't help me ... I need a full 1 Band increase. . . Your case gives me a lot of hope buddy... ray:

I can only hope there would be a far more judicious evaluator this time ....


Regards,


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

All the best. I think you will see this through pretty comfortably


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

I had applied for EOR (writing) at British Council on 12/11 and waiting for the result. Require .5 increase and hoping for the best to happen:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

chris5550 said:


> I had applied for EOR (writing) at British Council on 12/11 and waiting for the result. Require .5 increase and hoping for the best to happen:fingerscrossed:


They will not increase band in points. At least 1 band difference must be reevaluated. Else no difference will be replied by BC.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

From my experience I can strongly state that bc does the writing marking seriously. I feel there is no point in EoR with bc. On the contrary, idp's marking is lousy to say the least. . Makes sense if you apply for EoR only for writing with idp.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I have started my essay as below.
"Apropos to the statement, I consummate discord with..."
Is this a good statement or bad? or it depends on how further I have written my essay?
Above sentence is picked up from some essay book.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Hi folks.. need some guidance..My latest score in r=7,l=7.5,w-6.5 s-7.... with BC... want to apply for EOR.. what would you suggest...


----------



## aks_del (Nov 18, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> Hi folks.. need some guidance..My latest score in r=7,l=7.5,w-6.5 s-7.... with BC... want to apply for EOR.. what would you suggest...


Go for it


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thank you ankisharma.... this was my 6th time.. every time getting short of .5 either in speaking or writing


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> thank you ankisharma.... this was my 6th time.. every time getting short of .5 either in speaking or writing


Read the criteria for band 7. If you feel that you must get 7 band in writing as per your feeling then don't think twice.
Best of luck raman.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

how can I get to know about criteria for band 7....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> how can I get to know about criteria for band 7....


The IELTS 9-band scale
Each band corresponds to a level of English competence. All parts of the test and the Overall Band Score can be reported in whole and half bands, eg 6.5, 7.0, 7.5, 8.0.
Band 9: Expert user:has fully operational command of the language: appropriate, accurate and fluent with complete understanding.
Band 8: Very good user:has fully operational command of the language with only occasional unsystematic inaccuracies and inappropriacies. Misunderstandings may occur in unfamiliar situations. Handles complex detailed argumentation well.
Band 7: Good user:has operational command of the language, though with occasional inaccuracies, inappropriacies and misunderstandings in some situations. Generally handles complex language well and understands detailed reasoning.
Band 6: Competent user:has generally effective command of the language despite some inaccuracies, inappropriacies and misunderstandings. Can use and understand fairly complex language, particularly in familiar situations.
Band 5: Modest user:has partial command of the language, coping with overall meaning in most situations, though is likely to make many mistakes. Should be able to handle basic communication in own field.
Band 4: Limited user:basic competence islimited to familiar situations. Has frequent problems in understanding and expression. Is not able to use complex language.
Band 3: Extremely limited user:conveys and understands only general meaning in very familiar situations. Frequent breakdowns in communication occur.
Band 2: Intermittent user:no real communication is possible except for the most basic information using isolated words or short formulae in familiar situations and to meet immediate needs. Has great difficulty understanding spoken and written English.
Band 1: Non-user:essentially has no ability to use the language beyond possibly a few isolated words.
Band 0: Did not attempt the test:No assessable information provided.

BTW do you have soft copy of Simon's "IELTS topics"? Pls pass on my email id [email protected]

I request all of you to read this book without fail. Anyone have the book pls pass on.

Warm Regards,
Tirik ijrad


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thank you sir... I do not have that book....


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

I think he wanted the band descriptors for writing or speaking. PM me, I will provide the PDF file.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

I think what I am lacking in approach towards IELTS is improper structure.. please guide me about where from can I get about proper structure of writing and speaking


----------



## inognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I have got below results : 
L: 7.5, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 7.5

Each time i used to get above 7 in all but 6.5 in speaking.

my question is : Should i go for revaluation as my writing is always better than speaking.

Please suggest.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

I had a score of 6.5 in Speaking. I submitted for EoR through IDP. Thankfully got revised score as 7. so its worth trying for a reval if you don't have money/time constraint.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> I had a score of 6.5 in Speaking. I submitted for EoR through IDP. Thankfully got revised score as 7. so its worth trying for a reval if you don't have money/time constraint.


HiSNCJ


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> I had a score of 6.5 in Speaking. I submitted for EoR through IDP. Thankfully got revised score as 7. so its worth trying for a reval if you don't have money/time constraint.


HI SNCJ, 

Can you please tell us how much time did IDP EOR took for you to get a revised score. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

i woudl suggest you guys to give your selves a couple of months and practice as much as you can and re appear.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> HI SNCJ,
> 
> Can you please tell us how much time did IDP EOR took for you to get a revised score.
> 
> ...


5 weeks for me


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got my ielts results and thinking of applying for a remark in writing as I am hoping for an 8 in writing. Anyone had any success?

I got L8 R8 W7.5 S8.5

Thanks


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Got my EOR status and there is no change in the score awarded for writing. Hence starting to prepare to reappear in the month of March'13.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

chris5550 said:


> Got my EOR status and there is no change in the score awarded for writing. Hence starting to prepare to reappear in the month of March'13.


When did you apply?? And what was your original score


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> When did you apply?? And what was your original score


One more thing, was it with IDP or BC?


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> One more thing, was it with IDP or BC?


It was BC and my score was R7 L7 W6.5 S7.5. Applied for EOR on 12th Nov.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

chris5550 said:


> It was BC and my score was R7 L7 W6.5 S7.5. Applied for EOR on 12th Nov.


I have got negative result as well


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I have got negative result as well


What was your score? IDP or BC?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

martyshka said:


> what was your score? Idp or bc?


bc

s 8, l 7.5, r 7 & w 6.5


----------



## v.dalmia (Oct 14, 2013)

*Go for re-evaluation or not*

Friends,

I am in dilemma to go for re-evaluation or not. Thus, I seek you suggestions. I gave second attempt of IELTS via IDP and got my disappointing result recently. My results were are follows:

*First attempt:* S/L/R/W:7/7.5/7/6

*Second attempt*: S/L/R/W:7/8.5/8.5/*6.5*

I was confident that I did well in writing part during my second attempt as I was well prepared. I have read people getting raise of .5 (which I also need for state sponsorship) and even 1 after re-evaluation. As writing is subjective to examiners experience and mood . I am 90% sure I will opt for re-evaluation, but I need comments from fellow members if there is anything else I should consider before taking this step. The amount for re-evaluation is insane (Rs. 6975.00).

I feel marking technique in IDP IELTS is no consistent. This was confirmed after I performed very well in SPEAKING during my first attempt, but managed to get 7 and I performed poorly during my second attempt but still managed to get 7.

So friends, any input you feel I should consider will help me finalize my step.

Thanks
-Vj.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

v.dalmia said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am in dilemma to go for re-evaluation or not. Thus, I seek you suggestions. I gave second attempt of IELTS via IDP and got my disappointing result recently. My results were are follows:
> 
> ...


if you could remember what you put in essay, it will be easier to comment if it's worth getting a re-evaluation. considering the wait time is longer than just resitting an exam, id say get another one.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

It is worth taking risk and applying for re-marking for speaking and writing as it is subjective.

As someone on this forum rightly pointed out,the re-marking is done by someone in either UK or Australia,while the IELTS papers are marked by local IELTS teachers who might not be used to different English words usage which are applicable globally.

The re-marking is done by an expert and chances are good if you are confident that you had done well and it is for either speaking or writing.

I wrote my tests from BC hyderabad both times.

First attempt:

L - 8,W 7.5,S - 7,R -6.5
got re-marked but unsuccessful,my fault I took a chance with reading re-marking .

Second attempt:

L-8.5,R -8,S - 8,W - 6.5

This looks absolutely intentional on their part.If I was not good it should be either 1 or 2 mark short why always 0.5 marks.They know am applying for immigration and will try as many times as they want me to till i get 7 in all.They ask you the purpose ,thats it they know what to do with our marks.Maybe they think how to fail and on which aspect.

The benefit for IDP/BC to mark us down by 0.5 marks are

1) The candidate will re-sit the exam and pay new test fee

or 

2) Since he/she got 0.5 marks less will surely apply for re-marking or both (re-marking and new test) again the candidate will pay fees.


They are money hungry .Imagine I have seen threads where native English speakers have been scored down on IELTS (seriously ??) .so IELTS is good in one way..they are looting everyone ,no discrimination on this aspect.

Is there nothing called "Right to Information" where we can ask for our papers post correction by the examiners and see where we scored less,if we did something wrong at least work on it and give better next time.They do not share the paper ever.It is not transparent at all.



I have written so much on this,so am sure you will understand how frustrated I am with this IELTS.I missed applying for EOI just because of this IELTS and now have to wait for a good 3-4 months just waiting for the re-mark result if not successful re-write and increase their revenue.

Best of luck to all .


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> It is worth taking risk and applying for re-marking for speaking and writing as it is subjective.


Buddy, I can understand your frustration as I also got 6.5 in writing twice. If you are absolutely sure you have done really well in all the writing criteria (TR, C&C, LR and GC) both in Task 1 and Task 2 then what you said is 100% true.

However, in my experience, I was under the same impression that IDP & BC are looting money by reducing 0.5 purposely but after understanding how the writing exam is marked in the above areas and the cumulative score (task 1 and task 2) better with the help of an examiner, I realized the fact that I have to improve a bit in couple of areas. I did that and cleared in the next attempt. This is the reality in my case.

I feel it is worth to create a new thread explaining the writing criteria, impact of round up/down and the importance of Task 1 & 2 in achieving the desired band. What say you experts?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Buddy, I can understand your frustration as I also got 6.5 in writing twice. If you are absolutely sure you have done really well in all the writing criteria (TR, C&C, LR and GC) both in Task 1 and Task 2 then what you said is 100% true.
> 
> However, in my experience, I was under the same impression that IDP & BC are looting money by reducing 0.5 purposely but after understanding how the writing exam is marked in the above areas and the cumulative score (task 1 and task 2) better with the help of an examiner, I realized the fact that I have to improve a bit in couple of areas. I did that and cleared in the next attempt. This is the reality in my case.
> 
> I feel it is worth to create a new thread explaining the writing criteria, impact of round up/down and the importance of Task 1 & 2 in achieving the desired band. What say you experts?


well if you know them in detail, i say, yes! you should start a new thread to explain that. that way, before people who take the exam, they have an idea what to expect and dont just think, "oh if i score less than what i need, im sure there's a conspiracy to lower scores that's why my score is such. im just going to play along with their game and appeal"  

it's not fair for people who got the marks they were aiming for when other people say there's no real basis on marking as people are intentionally failed and whatnot ...just saying.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> well if you know them in detail, i say, yes! you should start a new thread to explain that. that way, before people who take the exam, they have an idea what to expect and dont just think, "oh if i score less than what i need, im sure there's a conspiracy to lower scores that's why my score is such. im just going to play along with their game and appeal"
> 
> it's not fair for people who got the marks they were aiming for when other people say there's no real basis on marking as people are intentionally failed and whatnot ...just saying.


Good point by you about fairness but also is it not strange how people whose first language is english are not able to clear it in first go vs people whose first language is not english score it in first go..

Luck plays an important role as well.

I have been a trainer in a reputed corporate company,so its not as if i just want to blame the system which is so clean (as per few of us).


to pass IELTS you need hard work+ luck ,some get both ,some just do the former,that is the only difference


----------



## v.dalmia (Oct 14, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Good point by you about fairness but also is it not strange how people whose first language is english are not able to clear it in first go vs people whose first language is not english score it in first go..
> 
> Luck plays an important role as well.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

I totally agree with you. IELTS does require luck and preparation.

I have a friend of mine from Delhi who is also Australia aspirant and attempting IELTS just like me. He lived in US for 4 years before moving back to India and decided to migrate to Australia. In his first attempt he got 6.5 in writing and though he felt he did *MUCH* better in second attempt managed to get only 6.0 (W). That was really disheartening and demotivating for him because he felt helpless as to what more he could do to get through. 

I also feel if a candidate fails or scores less, IELTS should let candidate know on which area among "TR, C&C, LR and GC" he lagged. So that one knows his weaknesses and prepare well for next attempt. 

I have given my writing section for re-evaluation (S/L/R/W:7/8.5/8.5/6.5). 

Thanks my friend.

-Vj


----------



## zoyakhan (Sep 25, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is worth taking risk and applying for re-marking for speaking and writing as it is subjective.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I got my points increased from 6.5 to 7. I was expecting something around 8+ since I am a writer but the local german examiner gave me 6.5. If you are really confident that there is a chance for improvement then go for a recheck. 

Of course the rechecking time is more than 8 weeks. And if one is not short on money then one sit for ielts the one more time.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Congratulations Zoya on successful re-marking result.

I have applied for re-marking again and expecting a positive outcome.


Adil


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All

FYI

Appeared three times for IELTS once from IDP & twice from BC.

BC Last attempt score was as follows:

L 8 R 8 W 7 S 6.5

Applied for EOR and after 9 long weeks got the TRF my hands were shaking asked my wife to read it out to me and was amazed to know that the scores were revised 6.5 to 7. EOI around the corner.

I want to tell you all that if you are confident about your performance in the exam do not hesitate to apply for EOR.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats buddy!! I understand how much happiness it gives  All the best for the remaining processes.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats Mate and thanks for sharing your experience .


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for sharing your experience.

I had a similar experience... I got a 0.5 hike on writing, from 7.5 to 8.0 and ended up with >8 on all modules.
That surely saved me a lot of time (and money).

Cheers


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys,

I am waiting for my writing revaluation.I do not want to sit for the test again.

Wish me luck,that is what I need the most now.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


congrats man!!!. haven't you got money in your account first?? most of the cases you get your money back in your account before getting your TRF.

any way, congrats once again.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my writing revaluation.I do not want to sit for the test again.
> 
> Wish me luck,that is what I need the most now.


i wish you good luck for your revaluation.

i too requested for EOR from BC. got 6.5 in speaking.need 7 in all.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my writing revaluation.I do not want to sit for the test again.
> 
> Wish me luck,that is what I need the most now.


Gud luck mate..


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> congrats man!!!. haven't you got money in your account first?? most of the cases you get your money back in your account before getting your TRF.
> 
> any way, congrats once again.


Hi Janardhan

Thanks. No trace of money as of now but I am least bothered about it. Now looking to file EOI with 60 points. Keeping my fingers crossed and expecting to get an invite.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi Janardhan
> 
> Thanks. No trace of money as of now but I am least bothered about it. Now looking to file EOI with 60 points. Keeping my fingers crossed and expecting to get an invite.
> 
> ...


yeah understood about money. i was talking about this as 'Indication' of increment in bands. 

congrats for your EOI too..


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> i wish you good luck for your revaluation.
> 
> i too requested for EOR from BC. got 6.5 in speaking.need 7 in all.


Hello Janardhan,

did you applied for EOR? have you got any response or confirmation from their side?


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Janardhan,
> 
> did you applied for EOR? have you got any response or confirmation from their side?


i haven't got any response or acknowledgement from them. I called them, they gave some number for further communication.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.....

I have two queries regarding IELTS, can you help me. I already gone through IELTS twice in IDP - JAN18 and MAR15 (i want 7 in individual section), i m not sure that i will get required band this time also. I am planning to book , IELTS slot , can you guide me ///

1. Wch one is better IDP or BC?
2.Exam center applied in Bangalore twice, is there any difference bw Metro hub location or remote Kerala state location?

BR///
Naga R Reddy


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Congrats mate.....
> 
> I have two queries regarding IELTS, can you help me. I already gone through IELTS twice in IDP - JAN18 and MAR15 (i want 7 in individual section), i m not sure that i will get required band this time also. I am planning to book , IELTS slot , can you guide me ///
> 
> ...


Hi

IDP and BC have same exam pattern. I appeared from IDP once and my score was L 9 R 7 W& S 6.5.

Then I appeared from BC scores were L 9 R 9 S 7 W 6.5.

Second attempt from BC scores were R 8 L 8 S 6.5 W 7

Applied for EOR and got 7 in speaking. 

I feel BC is better than IDP.

I think place of exam does not matter. But for a change you can try a smaller city.

If you can provide me your previous scores may be it I can give you some tips.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## pawandhir (Dec 30, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> IDP and BC have same exam pattern. I appeared from IDP once and my score was L 9 R 7 W& S 6.5.
> 
> ...


hi dev
give me any tipe.. my result was 5.5,4.5, 6 & 6. need 6 each
Pawan


----------



## yadav.sndeep (Aug 21, 2013)

Experts, please advise .. 
This was my 4th attempt on IELTS and again the same story, i missed speaking by .5 . My latest scores are L/R/W/S 8.5/7.5/7/6.5 . Should i go for re eval ? 
I have been quite unlucky here. FOr last two times , my results have been withheld for quality checks which is done on random 15-20 odds picked from the entire lot.  
So, is it worth going for re eval even after my scores have been already checked by Cambridge or Aus university (in quality checks) ? I had appeared through IDP.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

yadav.sndeep said:


> Experts, please advise ..
> This was my 4th attempt on IELTS and again the same story, i missed speaking by .5 . My latest scores are L/R/W/S 8.5/7.5/7/6.5 . Should i go for re eval ?
> I have been quite unlucky here. FOr last two times , my results have been withheld for quality checks which is done on random 15-20 odds picked from the entire lot.
> So, is it worth going for re eval even after my scores have been already checked by Cambridge or Aus university (in quality checks) ? I had appeared through IDP.



For speaking... If you are confident, then you should go for it. As there are bright chances of chang in half band scores. Frankly, It depends on 2 things one the time to wait approximately 8 weeks and money constraints as fees for revaluation is almost 80% of new ielts fees and you get the results on 13days.. 


If you don't have time and money constraints.. I would recommend a revaluation. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> For speaking... If you are confident, then you should go for it. As there are bright chances of chang in half band scores. Frankly, It depends on 2 things one the time to wait approximately 8 weeks and money constraints as fees for revaluation is almost 80% of new ielts fees and you get the results on 13days..
> 
> 
> If you don't have time and money constraints.. I would recommend a revaluation.
> ...


I completely agree with it. Reval has both sides (You may get it, if you are lucky, or you may not get it if you are unlucky). 

I would like to add one more better way if you do not have constraints over money - Apply for reval quick (But do not expect positive result), and also appear for one more attempt quick, _through BC_. I had done that, and my reval went in futile, but my following quick attempt saved me. I was thankful to god that I have made right decision. Again, this is how I think and work rather than sitting and cursing myself or worrying which never yields anything, but quick and rational actions. Since because it worked for me, need not work for everybody. Say, you may get positive in your reval itself, or perhaps you can clear the next attempt or maybe both. So it all depends on various factors. You think yourself calmly which can best suit you and but ensure you are confident and responsible for your decisions  You will certainly win. This is my experience.


----------



## meghdeep (Apr 20, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my writing revaluation.I do not want to sit for the test again.
> 
> Wish me luck,that is what I need the most now.


Hi Future_ozzy, Did you get the results for re-val? Did it work? How many weeks it took for the results to come back? I need 0.5 more in Writing too, to be able to have 7 in all modules.y score is L&R : 7.5 S:7 W:6.5. I do not want to re-sit test but not sure if EOR is worth the time and money!!


----------



## Nish2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Reval in writing*

Hi, i took exam second time on 24th April, have got a score of 9 in Reading, 8.5 - Listening, 7 in Speaking and 6.5 in writing, will going for reval help, last time i had got 6.5 in speaking, have applied for reval, haven't got the results yet. I took the exam through IDP, any suggesstions/ thoughts


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nish2006 said:


> Hi, i took exam second time on 24th April, have got a score of 9 in Reading, 8.5 - Listening, 7 in Speaking and 6.5 in writing, will going for reval help, last time i had got 6.5 in speaking, have applied for reval, haven't got the results yet. I took the exam through IDP, any suggesstions/ thoughts


My sincere advice is not to go for reval unless you are confident. Try to review yourself if you had satisfied all the required criterias for scoring: Eg: Task response, coherence, etc.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nish2006 said:


> Hi, i took exam second time on 24th April, have got a score of 9 in Reading, 8.5 - Listening, 7 in Speaking and 6.5 in writing, will going for reval help, last time i had got 6.5 in speaking, have applied for reval, haven't got the results yet. I took the exam through IDP, any suggesstions/ thoughts


Seeing your result, you should definitely go for reval..
But again, dont wait till 7 week...and give again


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## vnavin (Jun 20, 2014)

I have just got my IELTS results "L8 R7.5 W6.5 S6" Overall 7 . I did well in speaking should I apply for revaluation or is this score acceptable for applying for US and German Universities?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

To all the guys thinking about revaluation, this is how IELTS "correction" works - 

The basic "premise" of IELTS is that they you should be getting approximately the same band in each of the sections. (Like 7,7.5, 6.5, 7) If there is a huge variation between any of your sections (like more than 1.5 or 2 bands between sections), then your paper will be evaluated/re-evaluated by two different examiners because they think there might be a discrepancy. BTW, the second evaluation usually happens by a senior examiner and can change your score if they think so. This is the reason why some people suggest to go for a "new sitting" rather than applying for a reval since your papers would have been looked at by more than 1 evaluator.

Now having said that, it does not mean there will no changes at all, there might still be chances of getting a higher band scores after a reval, but the chances are low. So, its your call.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


In my view you must wait for 4 more months and apply for 189 since july changes are going to affect you.

cheers
dev


----------



## vnavin (Jun 20, 2014)

Is this score acceptable in US and German universities ?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Got my IELTS results today. Lack .5 points in Writing .
L - 8.5
R - 9
S - 7.5
W- 6.5
Thinking of review.
I have another option for 489FS; but worried about the less invitations!
Suggestions welcome!!


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

don't for review, rewrite the exam.

good luck


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Got my IELTS results today. Lack .5 points in Writing .
> L - 8.5
> R - 9
> S - 7.5
> ...


U will stuck with gettig jobs im future if opt for 489.

I just opt out from sa for 489....am married and my situation is different. ..

Anyways, seeing you score..u shud see for review....never know sitting again will assure u to get same or below score


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> U will stuck with gettig jobs im future if opt for 489.
> 
> I just opt out from sa for 489....am married and my situation is different. ..
> 
> Anyways, seeing you score..u shud see for review....never know sitting again will assure u to get same or below score


Piyush, thanks for the advice; but things are not really very encouraging though.




sreejithkhan2014 said:


> don't for review, rewrite the exam.
> 
> good luck


I am planning to resit only after review results; Felt strongly that I should go in for review.


----------



## Tuja (Jul 9, 2014)

In my opinion teh IELTS is just a huge money making machine!
It doesn't only test your language skills but also multiple tasking and logical thinking. This test should be changed completely so people get ONLY tested on language knowledge and not on other things as well etc.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Tuja said:


> In my opinion teh IELTS is just a huge money making machine! It doesn't only test your language skills but also multiple tasking and logical thinking. This test should be changed completely so people get ONLY tested on language knowledge and not on other things as well etc.


Of course it is a money making machine. Money makes the world go around. 

But I think ielts is a good measure of English. I don't get what you mean by multi task. Aren't the exams split - listening, reading, writing and speaking? English is a practicality. So of course it can't just be about the language. There's grammar, proper uses of phrases based on situation, logic - for structuring essay, etc.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Of course it is a money making machine. Money makes the world go around.
> 
> But I think ielts is a good measure of English. I don't get what you mean by multi task. Aren't the exams split - listening, reading, writing and speaking? English is a practicality. So of course it can't just be about the language. There's grammar, proper uses of phrases based on situation, logic - for structuring essay, etc.


I agree with that...its more as language tssting system and less logical stuff, they see fot grammar and all...


----------



## Popinder (Sep 26, 2013)

*IELTS Result suggestions please*

Hi All,

Need a suggestion from you all!

I got my results for general IELTS yesterday, I got L 7.5, R 8, W 6, S 8.

If i re-evaluate is there a possibility of 1 point increase in Writing?

Regards,
Popinder Singh
ACS - done.


----------



## rohit03arora (Jul 30, 2014)

*Quality check*



yadav.sndeep said:


> Experts, please advise ..
> This was my 4th attempt on IELTS and again the same story, i missed speaking by .5 . My latest scores are L/R/W/S 8.5/7.5/7/6.5 . Should i go for re eval ?
> I have been quite unlucky here. FOr last two times , my results have been withheld for quality checks which is done on random 15-20 odds picked from the entire lot.
> So, is it worth going for re eval even after my scores have been already checked by Cambridge or Aus university (in quality checks) ? I had appeared through IDP.



Hi Sandeep 
Just curious to ask they have withheld my result same like you. what was the outcome of your result the one they withheld?

Thanks


----------



## gkini (Aug 1, 2014)

*IELTS revaluation*

Hello All,

I appeared for IL's 3rd time and I got L-7.5,W,R-7 and S-6.5...Shall I go for Reval?
Please help me as this is last week I have to submitt reval form if I am opting for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

in my opinion, you can try your luck since in speaking human interaction is involved.

good luck


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

gkini said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I appeared for IL's 3rd time and I got L-7.5,W,R-7 and S-6.5...Shall I go for Reval?
> Please help me as this is last week I have to submitt reval form if I am opting for.
> ...


I strongly advice you to go for EOR. You are likely to get an increase in score( considering other scores). BTW you took IELST thru IDP or BC.?

I was in same situation and got an increase in score. Please search for thread EOR success.


----------



## gkini (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello guys,


Today i have submitted my application for Reval...hopefully I will get positive feedback.


:rockon:


----------



## gkini (Aug 1, 2014)

I was appeared fro IDP...and now planning to take exam from BC..


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

gkini said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> Today i have submitted my application for Reval...hopefully I will get positive feedback.
> ...


Good luck to you, in my case nothing was changed


----------



## stidleyfied (Jun 4, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Got my IELTS results today. Lack .5 points in Writing .
> L - 8.5
> R - 9
> S - 7.5
> ...


how's your eor results?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi .. I have received the results today.
Listening:7.5Reading:8.0Writing:7.0Speaking:6.5Overall:7.5

Do you think is it worth the time and money to go for revaluation for speaking?

Please suggest.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Folks , I am not able to see the results , I have tried IDP and BC result sites. Not sure what has happned to my result !! Any Idea or any one who is not able to see the resltso f 2nd August ?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hi .. I have received the results today.
> Listening:7.5Reading:8.0Writing:7.0Speaking:6.5Overall:7.5
> 
> Do you think is it worth the time and money to go for revaluation for speaking?
> ...


Hi Friends,

Finally today I have submitted form for EOR. Now the wait starts which will end after 8 weeks. 

Let's see how the things will go...

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5( waiting for TRF to apply for EOR)


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Could there be a chance that the band gets decreased? If so, will the older bands still be considered or the newer band gets considered? 

I am missing .5 in writing(got 6.5) and my other scores look as 9-R, 7.5-L, 7.5-S

I thought I did well ! In two minds...


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

*Results yet to reach me! Help required*



stidleyfied said:


> how's your eor results?


My results were dispatched but did not reach me! Spoke to customer care and they asked me for alternate address where it could be delivered! I tried contacting them with alternate address but seems like all agents are busy on phone! Need to try again!

All,
Question - If the score changed, how soon can I expect the refund in my account? 

I need to make the guessing game based on this!! Cos, my results were dispatched on 26th august! considering the score increased, can somebody tell me how soon I should expect the refund?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a question. I got the EoR fee refunded yesterday. Does this mean my score has only increased? Anybody, can Mods answer the question? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I got the EoR fee refunded yesterday. Does this mean my score has only increased? Anybody, can Mods answer the question?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, your score has increased and your overall and has a lost changed. 

Congrats mate


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes, your score has increased and your overall and has a lost changed.
> 
> Congrats mate


Deepslogin,

Thank you very much for this information. Am very much relieved now.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Got the score card today and score updated from 6.5 to 7.
Thanks to all of you and dear Lord!


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats .. in how many days you got the result?

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi .. I have received the results today.
> Listening:7.5Reading:8.0Writing:7.0Speaking:6.5Overall:7.5
> 
> Do you think is it worth the time and money to go for revaluation for speaking?
> ...


Hi,
my advice is go for a new test unless you are so confident with your performance in speaking
wait time will be lessened to 13 days from test day instead of 8 weeks
money will be increased from 2/3 to the total cost


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Congrats .. in how many days you got the result?
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


Sumi, 

I got the results from idp in about 7 weeks.
I have applied in third week of July.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

skksundar said:


> Sumi,
> 
> I got the results from idp in about 7 weeks.
> I have applied in third week of July.


Thanks... that means I should expect the result in another 4 weeks...

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Revaluation was for an earlier attempt. I rewrote the exam and got these scores.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Bangalg,

I got my results this morning..
Listening: 7.5
Reading: 7
Speaking: 7
Writing: 6.5
Overall: 7

I need to score 7 in all. I missed it again in Writing but i was confident this time after following Ryan IELTS writing tips. But i guess spelling mistakes and poor handwriting is holding me back.

You think I should apply for reevaluation?? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys,
I got a mail from IDP that my IELTS results will get delayed by 2 weeks and that I will receive it on 3rd October. Has anybody faced this. I took my IELTS on 6th Sept from IDP (Navi Mumbai).

What to do? I guess I dont have any options.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

hi guys.. Is idp acknowledge the appilcant about scores after rechecking or just send the TRF to the applicant.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

@ skksundar ....how you get the result of EOR by email or post. before sending the result, either informed you or not.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got the ielts results. Lost in writing by .5 points.
L/R/W/S : 8.5/9/6.5/7.
Should I go for reveal ?


----------



## v.dalmia (Oct 14, 2013)

I scored LRSW=8.5,8.5,7.5,6.5. I was confident I did well in writing and went for EoR. But, my scores remained unchanged. 

I also read, if you scored good in other modules, there are good chances of your paper already got re-evaluated. 

I waited 2 months confidently, and now I am preparing harder. Change being, earlier I tried with IDP, but now I am going with British Council.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

i applied for EOR on 04th Aug (IDP). till now i haven't heard anything. li'l scared to call them.

any advice?


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I appeared for my IELTS test on 6 september,2014 and i got my result on 19 sep, got very disappoint after seeing my bands (L-7,R-7,W-7, S-6.5) i was very confident in speaking that i will get more than 7 as my speaking went well. 
i have booked my next IELTS exam again on Nov, 1 but i am thinking to go for revel in speaking.
What you think guys should i go for revel or not ?

thanks


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Disappointed with IELTS result *

Hi Guys,

I appeared for my IELTS test on 6 september,2014 and i got my result on 19 sep, got very disappoint after seeing my bands (L-7,R-7,W-7, S-6.5) i was very confident in speaking that i will get more than 7 as my speaking went well. 
i have booked my next IELTS exam again on Nov, 1 but i am thinking to go for revel in speaking.
What you think guys should i go for revel or not ?

thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for my IELTS test on 6 september,2014 and i got my result on 19 sep, got very disappoint after seeing my bands (L-7,R-7,W-7, S-6.5) i was very confident in speaking that i will get more than 7 as my speaking went well.
> i have booked my next IELTS exam again on Nov, 1 but i am thinking to go for revel in speaking.
> ...


Hi, 

It depends on how much time you have on hands and also whether you are a 189,190 or 489 applicant. 

If I were a 189 applicant then and if I am not having 60 marks due to ielts, then I will introspect whether I should have got 7 each as per band descriptors if yes then I would have applied for the revaluation and book an appointment for ielts again this will have 2 advantages. 

1. If I score 7 each in all areas then I can apply as soon as possible I. E within 14 days of appearing 

2.god forbids if I get lower than 7bands in any other parameters apart from speaking then in 6 weeks I will have my revaluation results and bands cannot decrease, they can only increase if my confidence is reality then I will go through in next 6 weeks after reappearing. 

So reappear and go for re-evaluation as well. 


Hope this helps. BEST OF LUCK 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## mimo88 (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys, 

Can anyone help me with the procedure of reevaluation for my writing. I got .5 less. Its british council.

I am confident that i wrote well and want to do reevaluation. Kindly help me with the procedure.

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello all, 

I took my IELTS 4 times in a row. I must admit I have a few mishaps on my part.
1st IELTS
L-7.5, R-6.5,W-6.5, S-8
2nd IELTS
L-6.5, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
3rd IELTS
L-8, R-7.5, W-8, S-6.5
however, this time I know I am good at speaking and I know I nailed that exam, so I did not hesitate to go for EOR.
since I dont want to waste so much time I decided to retake another round, and I got my desired score
L-7.5, R-8, W-7.5, S7.5

Going back to my 3rd result, I got the Re-evaluated results and my refund. I passed on speaking and went up to 7.

Sometimes you just need to give it a try. You know your capacity. Writing and Speaking are subjective so these are most likely to change, Dont bother if it's listening and reading.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ielts,pte,toffel,gre*



myphexpat said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I took my IELTS 4 times in a row. I must admit I have a few mishaps on my part.
> 1st IELTS
> ...


<PM> Hi All, I just heard that there are some chances of including GRE,PTE.TOFFEL apart from IELTS for checking the english skills. 

Has anyone else heard about it?

Details would be available by november?

can anyone confirm?


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> <PM> Hi All, I just heard that there are some chances of including GRE,PTE.TOFFEL apart from IELTS for checking the english skills.
> 
> Has anyone else heard about it?
> 
> ...


Only *TOEFL*. That will start next month, November. I researched on it before I passed my IELTS exams, considering other options.

https://www.ets.org/toefl/important_update/australia_visas


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I filed for eor on 20/08 and till now I have not recieved the results. I called british council and they said I should wait for next week. 
Did anyone get the results who filed for.eor?

Thanks
Sumi

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys

Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below

Listening:	8.5
Reading:	9.0
Writing:	6.5
Speaking:	7.5
Overall:	8.0

I want 7 in each band for Australia immigration. can you please suggest shall i go for Re-mark. This was my fourth attempt. I am really confused. Please some one help. thanks in advance.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...


if your confident about your writing test then surely go for remark. last week got my remark result. i need 6 each but i got 5.5 in writing. im from north india and ielts exam centres are evry busy with applicants. i mean dates are not avialable, its like if you book your test today then exam will be mid of dec. so i booked one exam and also applied for remark. and last week i got remark result with positive outcome.. writing band increased by .5 and also got cheque of rs 7425 /


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ielts,pte,toffel,gre*



ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...


One suggestion from november 2014 even Tofel, PTE would be considered...

U can give for Re-mark or can give PTE which is comparatively easy as it is completely online and results are received in 5 working days....


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...


Helllo man. I feel your agony. You can ask for a remark, if you are really confident. If youre not, then dont bother.

Dont let this failure put you down. Keep on trying and learn from your failures. You will never appreciate the joy of passing if you never experienced failure.

I took the exam 4 times, passed on the 4th take, but i had my 3rd take recheck. So both 3 and 4 IELTS exam passed.

Best of luck to you. Dont give up.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes i am confident about my writing. Thanks gor your suggestion i will go for reval.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for my reval as i got

L-8.5,R-9,W-8,S-6.5.

Where as in my previous attempt i got 8.5 in speaking section, i just can't understand their process of marking stuff.

What you guys suggest, does i have a shot of getting .5 more in speaking section.

Thanks


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...




Hi Ketan,

There is a strategy. I have cleared in my first attempt without joining any institute for coaching and by following the strategy that and after guiding my wife with the same, she has scored remarkably.

For writing, you can easily clear the mark.


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my reval as i got
> 
> ...




Yes you do, Just have to follow a strategy and answer in a way that the next questions are asked on the topic that you are comfortable with.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ielts,pte,toffel,gre*



sdnath said:


> Hi Ketan,
> 
> There is a strategy. I have cleared in my first attempt without joining any institute for coaching and by following the strategy that and after guiding my wife with the same, she has scored remarkably.
> 
> For writing, you can easily clear the mark.


<PM Could you please help us with the strategy you are talking about..


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> <PM Could you please help us with the strategy you are talking about..


there are few list of good vocubalery, idioms and phrases you should us, manage your time, trick to scan the question first and find the answers.

It looks simple but just have to practice. i practised for 2 weeks with 3 hours daily and it worked.

There are lot of things to remember when answering. I will try to write in details and share it across. i really hate different learning center, not to share any materials.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> One suggestion from november 2014 even Tofel, PTE would be considered...
> ....


So, after Nov-14 we will be able to pass other test required for migration not only ielts ?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

natali-new said:


> So, after Nov-14 we will be able to pass other test required for migration not only ielts ?


Yes Ielts, TOEFL and PTE all 3 will be used for both assessment and immigration purpose...infact it will be implemented from 1 Nov 2014.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'd be grateful if you could advise me about my situation. I need IELTS 7 and I have taken it twice. I just received my results for my second attempts : R8.5, L8, W7.5 and Speaking 6.5  , my first attempt was R9, L7,W6.5,S7.5!! 
I'm sure you can imagine how frustrated I am. I want to see what my chances are to get my speaking from 6.5 to 7 by applying for a remark? I'm sure I deserved more than 6.5 for speaking part. Should I apply for a another IELTS test or only go for a remark?

Cheers,


----------



## nddds (Oct 14, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'd be grateful if you could advise me about my situation. I need IELTS 7 and I have taken it twice. I just received my results for my second attempts : R8.5, L8, W7.5 and Speaking 6.5  , my first attempt was R9, L7,W6.5,S7.5!!
> I'm sure you can imagine how frustrated I am. I want to see what my chances are to get my speaking from 6.5 to 7 by applying for a remark? I'm sure I deserved more than 6.5 for speaking part. Should I apply for a another IELTS test or only go for a remark?
> ...



You should definitely go for a remark mate.there's a higher chance your 6.5 will upgraded to a 7 since its a 0.5 difference.
The problem is it will take 12 weeks for reassessment,so if you are financially sound, go for another take at the same time.

Cheers


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

nddds said:


> You should definitely go for a remark mate.there's a higher chance your 6.5 will upgraded to a 7 since its a 0.5 difference.
> The problem is it will take 12 weeks for reassessment,so if you are financially sound, go for another take at the same time.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Do you think I should go for a remark for both speaking and writing or speaking only? And as IDP HQ is in Melbourne, will it make the reassessment process any faster?


----------



## nddds (Oct 14, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks mate. Do you think I should go for a remark for both speaking and writing or speaking only? And as IDP HQ is in Melbourne, will it make the reassessment process any faster?


My suggestion is to go for speaking only to avoid unnecessary problems. and with regard to time line, the standard time frame is 12 weeks but it could vary.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks mate. Do you think I should go for a remark for both speaking and writing or speaking only? And as IDP HQ is in Melbourne, will it make the reassessment process any faster?


Even i am going through the same situation, and i have applied for my reval of Speaking section and i think you should also go for the same.

I got L8.5, R-9, W-8, S-6.5

Meanwhile if you want to go for exam again that will also be better.

Mine is IDP New Delhi India and they have given me a time frame of 8 weeks, and 6 weeks have alrdy gone still waiting for it.

Frankly I am fed up of IELTS so going to try PTE this time around.

Best Wishes


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Even i am going through the same situation, and i have applied for my reval of Speaking section and i think you should also go for the same.
> 
> I got L8.5, R-9, W-8, S-6.5
> 
> ...


This sounds intentional to me ! I've read numerous time that people have had to retake IELTS only because they get 6.5 in either writing or speaking. And remark takes 8 to 12 weeks to urge people pay extra money and resit for the test!! 
I don't want to sit for another test as I have enough time to wait. But I'm totally disappointed! 
Anyway, let us know about your result mate, hopefully you'll get what you need.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> This sounds intentional to me ! I've read numerous time that people have had to retake IELTS only because they get 6.5 in either writing or speaking. And remark takes 8 to 12 weeks to urge people pay extra money and resit for the test!!
> I don't want to sit for another test as I have enough time to wait. But I'm totally disappointed!
> Anyway, let us know about your result mate, hopefully you'll get what you need.


I also think that this is intentional as in my last IELTS i got 8.5 in speaking section, and the worst part is i even don't need IELTS point for my 189 visa, its just that CPA wont do my assessment without it.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I also think that this is intentional as in my last IELTS i got 8.5 in speaking section, and the worst part is i even don't need IELTS point for my 189 visa, its just that CPA wont do my assessment without it.


So what did you get in other sections? Still you need IELTS 7 for assessment? That's harsh!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> So what did you get in other sections? Still you need IELTS 7 for assessment? That's harsh!


In my first attempt i got
L-8.5, R-8, W-6, S-8.5
As i wasn't too confident abt my writing thing so i didnt go for my reval but this time as i got
L-8.5,R-9,W-8, S-6.5
I was pretty confident about whole thing.

Yup that is the irony of whole situation, I have Australian Masters and i still make up for 65 points without IELTS, but CPA is making the whole thing complicated.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

This is ridiculous, how can your speaking decrease to 6.5 from 8.5?!! Or mine from 7.5 to 6.5!! And we both improved writing in second attempts . This is totally nonsense to me! They are just greedy for more money


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> This is ridiculous, how can your speaking decrease to 6.5 from 8.5?!! Or mine from 7.5 to 6.5!! And we both improved writing in second attempts . This is totally nonsense to me! They are just greedy for more money


Just got my reval results..it was done by IDP Australia in Melbourne and it remained unchanged...thy r piece of garbage.

SO i dnt have any other option but to go for my exams again.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Just got my reval results..it was done by IDP Australia in Melbourne and it remained unchanged...thy r piece of garbage.
> 
> SO i dnt have any other option but to go for my exams again.


So sad to hear that. It seems IDP is worse than BC in revaluation. Don't lose hope though. You'll achieve it sooner or later.


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

I appeared through Idp India (Academic) on 27th sep and they were supposed to declare on 10 th oct but declared it today (25th oct) due to some quality thing. I got L/8.5, R/9, S/7, W/6.5 O/8 but I was in need of 7 each. 

I want to know does anyone have received upward revision on Eor when even result was delayed due to quality thing?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

This always happen with IDP, my personal experience of 2 times IELTS, Just go with British Council rather than IDP. I do not doubt the integrity of IDP, but its my personal opinion. 

HTH


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

HOPE21 said:


> I appeared through Idp India (Academic) on 27th sep and they were supposed to declare on 10 th oct but declared it today (25th oct) due to some quality thing. I got L/8.5, R/9, S/7, W/6.5 O/8 but I was in need of 7 each.
> 
> I want to know does anyone have received upward revision on Eor when even result was delayed due to quality thing?


Thy give an excuse that if there is alrdy a difference of 2 bands between sections, then it might be rechecked and thr are mostly vry slim chances of increasing marks in reval....but u never know unless u try it.

I am not giving to give IELTS any way as i m planning to go for PTE now. But if you are going for reval plz also consider giving exams simultaneously....


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I just applied for reval but they also told me that because there is a 2 band difference between sections, they might have already rechecked my speaking sections by 4 different examiners!! The guy told me to change my mind and not to apply for remark but I did anyway! It's just like a lottery!! But will they really send my recording to IDP HQ? There is no guarantee that remark actually happens!!


----------



## v.dalmia (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello Captain,

I was in a similar situation as you are after giving my exam by IDP. With score of L/R/S/W=8.5/8.5/7.5/6.5 respectively. I decided for re-evaluation and to my dismay, got no change in the score done. I am pretty confident about my writing and thus went for re-evaluation. Though I read, if your band score difference is more then 2, rechecking would have done any ways. 

The report that I got after re-evaluation was kind of a print out or Xerox copy and not even on a proper letter head of IDP Educations . Then I started doubting, if IDP "*REALLY*" re-evaluated my writing papers or not.

This time I am giving my IELTS exam by British Council on 22nd of November, 2014. Hopefully, BC does fair marking and do justice to my preparation and writing. 

All the best to you and don't loose hope. 

-Vj.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

v.dalmia said:


> Hello Captain,
> 
> I was in a similar situation as you are after giving my exam by IDP. With score of L/R/S/W=8.5/8.5/7.5/6.5 respectively. I decided for re-evaluation and to my dismay, got no change in the score done. I am pretty confident about my writing and thus went for re-evaluation. Though I read, if your band score difference is more then 2, rechecking would have done any ways.
> 
> ...


Hi VJ,

I also highly doubt that my result will change. And it's not about losing hope, it's about getting frustrated! What if we really deserve at least 7 and they intentionally give us 6.5 to force us retaking the test? and the problem is here in Australia, all centers are with IDP! 

All the best to you as well.


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you to all for your valuable inputs.

Actually I appeared through IDP (General) in April2014 n scored L/R/S/W- 9,7.5,7,7 and at that time also my result was also delayed by 15 days. But I need to score 7 each in Academic.

I had appeared in Academic Ielts in Australia in 2012 at Monash university, Melbourne at that time my score was L/R/S/W-8/9/7.5/7 but alas CPA only accept Ielts which is less than two years old. My bad luck;(


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

HOPE21 said:


> Thank you to all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Actually I appeared through IDP (General) in April2014 n scored L/R/S/W- 9,7.5,7,7 and at that time also my result was also delayed by 15 days. But I need to score 7 each in Academic.
> 
> I had appeared in Academic Ielts in Australia in 2012 at Monash university, Melbourne at that time my score was L/R/S/W-8/9/7.5/7 but alas CPA only accept Ielts which is less than two years old. My bad luck;(


Yup at tht time thy were not so strict or better way to put it is thy were not so much involved in money making business.....things have changed...but as you have done good prvsly, hopefully u will do it again...........all the best..and ya ur results shld be less thn 2 years old


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> I just applied for reval but they also told me that because there is a 2 band difference between sections, they might have already rechecked my speaking sections by 4 different examiners!! The guy told me to change my mind and not to apply for remark but I did anyway! It's just like a lottery!! But will they really send my recording to IDP HQ? There is no guarantee that remark actually happens!!


All the best mate...hopefully u will get the positive outcome...finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> All the best mate...hopefully u will get the positive outcome...finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate, I wish you all the best as well.

BTW, I asked a former IELTS examiner about rechecking the results at the IELTS centre. He told me that they recheck ONLY if there is a 2 band difference between writing and speaking sections.
Cheers,


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello Friends... I applied for eor on 20/08 and till now I have not received my results..I already called BC twice to ask about the status. Both times they said there is no update in the system and would call me back with the status...

Did anyone face this kind of situation..please advice what should I do now?


Sumi

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hello Friends... I applied for eor on 20/08 and till now I have not received my results..I already called BC twice to ask about the status. Both times they said there is no update in the system and would call me back with the status...
> 
> Did anyone face this kind of situation..please advice what should I do now?
> 
> ...



Its more then 2 months for you...mine i received in about 7.5weeks......keep your finger crossed mate.....best wishes from side....looks like u can receive it anytime now.


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks mate, I wish you all the best as well.
> 
> BTW, I asked a former IELTS examiner about rechecking the results at the IELTS centre. He told me that they recheck ONLY if there is a 2 band difference between writing and speaking sections.
> Cheers,


Man I guess that is wrong. 

What I know, if there is a 2 BAND Difference between Speaking and Writing, They will "automatically recheck" on the results, as the difference is quite huge not to be recognized. So if 2 band difference occurs, most likely they have rechecked and reevaluate on your results already.

Did you see this in SIMONIELTS?


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Its more then 2 months for you...mine i received in about 7.5weeks......keep your finger crossed mate.....best wishes from side....looks like u can receive it anytime now.


I got mine after 10 weeks. and 6 weeks already after I asked for a refun, i still did not receive my reimbursement of the EOR.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

myphexpat said:


> Man I guess that is wrong.
> 
> What I know, if there is a 2 BAND Difference between Speaking and Writing, They will "automatically recheck" on the results, as the difference is quite huge not to be recognized. So if 2 band difference occurs, most likely they have rechecked and reevaluate on your results already.
> 
> Did you see this in SIMONIELTS?


That's exactly what I said! And because the difference between my writing and speaking was 1 band only, it's unlikely that they've already rechecked my results. I have a 2 band difference between my speaking and reading.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally I just got my results..I am so relieved now..my speaking score has been increased from 6.5 to 8. Atlast, I got the desired results.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Finally I just got my results..I am so relieved now..my speaking score has been increased from 6.5 to 8. Atlast, I got the desired results.
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


Hey congrats thats good news.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Even I am waiting for my revaluation results as I got L8.5 R7.5 W7 S6.5 in my second attempt. Reading and writing improved from 6, but I am not sure how speaking dropped from 7.5.. Keeping my fingers crossed with idp..


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey congrats thats good news.



Thanks

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 8


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Siriish said:


> Even I am waiting for my revaluation results as I got L8.5 R7.5 W7 S6.5 in my second attempt. Reading and writing improved from 6, but I am not sure how speaking dropped from 7.5.. Keeping my fingers crossed with idp..


I hope you will also get the increased result.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 8


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Finally I just got my results..I am so relieved now..my speaking score has been increased from 6.5 to 8. Atlast, I got the desired results.
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


Thts grt news....congratz

Guess i was not as lucky as u....but this proves atleast wth BC u have some chances


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Finally I just got my results..I am so relieved now..my speaking score has been increased from 6.5 to 8. Atlast, I got the desired results.
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


Wow that's awesome. Congrats mate!


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

BretSavage said:


> Thts grt news....congratz
> 
> Guess i was not as lucky as u....but this proves atleast wth BC u have some chances


Thanks mate...even I think BC is better than idp.. have heard a lot of cases of idp...

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 8 O 7.5


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

captain_hoomi said:


> Wow that's awesome. Congrats mate!


Thanks caption_hoomi..

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 8 O 7.5


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Finally I just got my results..I am so relieved now..my speaking score has been increased from 6.5 to 8. Atlast, I got the desired results.
> 
> ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


Hi anyway congrats you 

actually i got 7,7,7 in L/R/W and 6.5 in speaking and had applied for revel for all modules thinking that in case if i failed to get increase my band 6.5 to 7 in speaking there is a probability to increased in others. that will effect the re marking for speaking or i should have applied for only speaking.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi anyway congrats you
> 
> actually i got 7,7,7 in L/R/W and 6.5 in speaking and had applied for revel for all modules thinking that in case if i failed to get increase my band 6.5 to 7 in speaking there is a probability to increased in others. that will effect the re marking for speaking or i should have applied for only speaking.


If your looking for 7 bands in each section then it wont make a difference...but i think you should have applied only for speaking cause there are very less chances that your marks will be increased in either Listening or Reading section.

But now as you have already applied, just hope for the best.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi anyway congrats you
> 
> actually i got 7,7,7 in L/R/W and 6.5 in speaking and had applied for revel for all modules thinking that in case if i failed to get increase my band 6.5 to 7 in speaking there is a probability to increased in others. that will effect the re marking for speaking or i should have applied for only speaking.


Hi there..in my case I applied only for speaking. .I didnt want to take risk... it was 4th attempt and first time for reval... I wish you good luck.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 8 O 7.5


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> If your looking for 7 bands in each section then it wont make a difference...but i think you should have applied only for speaking cause there are very less chances that your marks will be increased in either Listening or Reading section.
> 
> But now as you have already applied, just hope for the best.


yes bro you are right i need only 7 in each i thought in case if i could not manage to get 7 in speaking and luckily if any of remaining three band will increase i can get my fee refunded ..so thinking of this i applied for all modules. i know i would have applied for only speaking module. so my question is that would it effect on my speaking module marking.

thanks


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> yes bro you are right i need only 7 in each i thought in case if i could not manage to get 7 in speaking and luckily if any of remaining three band will increase i can get my fee refunded ..so thinking of this i applied for all modules. i know i would have applied for only speaking module. so my question is that would it effect on my speaking module marking.
> 
> thanks


I think it doesn't make any difference because all the sections are checked separately.


----------



## pritpal_singh (Nov 10, 2014)

gkini said:


> I was appeared fro IDP...and now planning to take exam from BC..


yes..,....i think bc is better than idp.....in marking...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

winXPHE said:


> stay away from iDP. they are the worst.
> i speak from experience. my scores in writing went from 7.5 in BC to 6.5 in iDP while my reading and listening remained at 9
> i faced technical difficulties too which they said they were unable to provide an alternate solution


I prefer BC too. If I would have persisted with IDP, I am sure I would have not got my visa.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Will reval results get updated on idp site or we have to wait for the courier to reach us? I am unable to reach them over IDP toll free either as I have to wait for 5 min and the call gets disconnected.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Siriish said:


> Will reval results get updated on idp site or we have to wait for the courier to reach us? I am unable to reach them over IDP toll free either as I have to wait for 5 min and the call gets disconnected.


It wont be updated online...you need to wait for courier.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

How about reval success rate with idp?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Siriish said:


> How about reval success rate with idp?


In my case it didn't happen...but from what i have heard BC has better chances.

But don't loose hope...when did u apply for ur reval?


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

I had applied for reval on 25th Sep. I got 6.5 in speaking where I need a 7 instead. I got 7.5 in speaking in my previous attempt with BC.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Siriish said:


> I had applied for reval on 25th Sep. I got 6.5 in speaking where I need a 7 instead. I got 7.5 in speaking in my previous attempt with BC.


It takes some where around 6-8weeks to deliver results...same was the case with me


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

So you are waiting for reval results from idp as well?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Siriish said:


> So you are waiting for reval results from idp as well?


Nope mine i have already got without any increase...u can check my marks in my signature...


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

I passed on my re-evaluation. I dont agree IDP is worst in marking. Maybe we need to accept the fact that some exams are marked subjectively and you just didnt pass. I failed twice and passed 2 exams (I need all 7 in all modules). I failed in reading, writing (all 6.5) in first exam, and listening on 2nd.

The third one they gave me a 6.5 in speaking, I asked for a remark and was changed to 7. 

However, I cant wait for the 3rd one to be released, so I decided to take another exam because I cant wait for the results.

The first exam - BC, 2nd-4th - IDP.

So we cant really tell which one is better.


----------



## Sridattha (Oct 29, 2014)

*Need 0.5 in Writing*

Hi,

I applied for EOR on 26th of September. I have no clue what is the process behind. I was informed that my application of EOR was received in Chennai Office but it takes time to get the same evaluated when once they send it to UK or Australia for remarking.

Please anyone let me know that how will I be informed if my scores either changes or remain the same.

I got R:9 W:6.5 L:7.5 S:7.5

I just lack 0.5 more in Writing :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Sridattha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for EOR on 26th of September. I have no clue what is the process behind. I was informed that my application of EOR was received in Chennai Office but it takes time to get the same evaluated when once they send it to UK or Australia for remarking.
> 
> ...


Dude

I went thru the same process thru IDP. It takes exactly 2 months to get the revalued score. You will know the score only when you receive the courier but you can find out the date when you will get the score. When you call the CC they wont tell you the score all they say is when they will get the revaluated sheet and when they ship it to your address.

In my case, the writing didnt improve and lost 7500 bucks. If you cant wait, try to take the exam in between and if you are pretty confident that you should get 7, then have your hopes else look for retake. I am not trying to discourage you but just letting you know I wasnt confident when I applied for revaluation but did it because I read online that they will add .5 marks in writing most of the times.

Anyway I wish you best of luck and hope you get the .5 marks u need.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Sridattha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for EOR on 26th of September. I have no clue what is the process behind. I was informed that my application of EOR was received in Chennai Office but it takes time to get the same evaluated when once they send it to UK or Australia for remarking.
> 
> ...


How were you informed about the reception of your application? It's been three weeks that I've applied but I have not received any notification.


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

Sridattha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for EOR on 26th of September. I have no clue what is the process behind. I was informed that my application of EOR was received in Chennai Office but it takes time to get the same evaluated when once they send it to UK or Australia for remarking.
> 
> ...


we cant tell. it depends on your exam, really. it may or may not. you have 50% chance.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

IELTS is a big money making scam. I feel for those people who are suffering because of this.


----------



## Sridattha (Oct 29, 2014)

myphexpat said:


> we cant tell. it depends on your exam, really. it may or may not. you have 50% chance.


This is my 5th attempt and every time I was lacking 0.5 in one or the other band. IELTS really gets into the nerve. Just by scoring 7 in each band I qualify for Subclass 189, else I can go with 190.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my revaluation results from idp and its successful.Thanks for all your support, guys..


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Siriish said:


> I got my revaluation results from idp and its successful.Thanks for all your support, guys..


Thts grt news congratulations.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Siriish said:


> I got my revaluation results from idp and its successful.Thanks for all your support, guys..


Congrats, when did you apply for reval and in what section?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Congrats, when did you apply for reval and in what section?


Give PTE and/or Toefl iBT a try buddy.


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is unchanged!


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Congrats, when did you apply for reval and in what section?


I applied for reval on 25th September. I was short of .5 in speaking.


----------



## Sridattha (Oct 29, 2014)

Siriish said:


> I applied for reval on 25th September. I was short of .5 in speaking.


Congrats Siriish. I had applied for reval on 26th September and still awaiting for results. I have lost hopes  Please let me know how did you get to know the results, is it via mail, or hard copy of TRF sent to your address or by getting the reval money refunded to your account?

Waiting is killing me. How loooooong...??:juggle:


----------



## Sridattha (Oct 29, 2014)

pankajswagh said:


> Mine is unchanged!


Sorry to hear that bro!! Do not lose heart. I have witnessed cases where high valued professionals who use English everyday flunking in IELTS and giving 9 attempts.. 

I lost for the 5th time and have applied for reval. If my results aren't changed I will go for PTE or other crap.

How did you get to know about your results? By email or you were calling on and on and on for IDP/BC!! 

You attempted IELTS through IDP or BC?


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Sridattha said:


> Congrats Siriish. I had applied for reval on 26th September and still awaiting for results. I have lost hopes  Please let me know how did you get to know the results, is it via mail, or hard copy of TRF sent to your address or by getting the reval money refunded to your account?
> 
> Waiting is killing me. How loooooong...??:juggle:


I tried calling idp customer care constantly to check if they have received the reval results. Finally they told that they got it and they will courier it. Next day I received the hard copy through courier. Money not yet refunded.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I have a great news to share, I just got my reval result after 4 weeks. My speaking has increased from 6.5 to 7.5! and my overall score is now 8. I'm so happy!


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> I have a great news to share, I just got my reval result after 4 weeks. My speaking has increased from 6.5 to 7.5! and my overall score is now 8. I'm so happy!


Congrats, mate..


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Siriish said:


> Congrats, mate..


Thanks mate!


----------



## abpositive (Nov 27, 2014)

*My Experience with IELTS*

Just sharing my experience with IELTS here, for people who are confused about taking a judgment on revaluation. I took exam from Bangalore, India and needed 7 in all bands for me to qualify.

Wrote IELTS (IDP)	: 16 Aug 2014
Result Came on	: 29 Aug 2014
The Result : R9, L7, S7, W6.5 (In short of .5 in writing)
Applied for revaluation	: 13 Sep 2014
Result came on : 14 Nov 2014 (TRF reached my address)
The Result : R9, L7, S7, W7 (WOW, the result is changed and I am so relieved)


Verdict: I was 70 % confident in writing that I did well. I had taken the best care to ensure there were no grammatical and spelling mistakes. The mistake I did was in the word count and content organization, primarily the word count. My hand writing is already small and I still purchased one extra sheet to conclude. So I believe, that should be the key factor that reduced my marks below 7. Fortunately for one good soul in Australia, that was not an issue and the score was increased. 

Also,

In the forums I read someone wrote that if you get the result in exactly one month, marks are increased and if not, it is not. So that is not true.
It took two months for me to get the result, that was changed. (Actually I felt depressed after one month reading that)

I also think, IDP is not just a money making organization, because they could have just ignored my EOR and gained 7K more bucks, instead of reevaluating and changing it. So in my opinion people who feel confident, should request for EOR, if you have time to wait.


----------



## liferaja (Jul 16, 2013)

Sridattha said:


> This is my 5th attempt and every time I was lacking 0.5 in one or the other band. IELTS really gets into the nerve. Just by scoring 7 in each band I qualify for Subclass 189, else I can go with 190.


I appeared for IELTS twice, first time (IDP) i got r-8.5,l-8.5, s-7.5, w-6.5, then again after a month i re-appeared, now with British council, r-9,l-9, s-7.5, w-6.5, Got really frustrated, applied for a reval, paid Rs. 5500/-, after 2 weeks, the results came with no change, Then i talked to few of my friends, they told me that, its has becomes their big time business, only 2% of the candidates get more than 7 in all the 4 sections, So its better to appear from a country , where there are lesser applicants. So, I moved to south africa after few months for a project, i appeared for IELTS from johannesberg, and this time, i got it.......r-8.5,l-9, s-7.5, w-7.5....i was so relieved.......this exam wasted one full year of my precious time.....but better be late than never......so guys, don't give up, just do 3 things.......practice, practice and practice........u'll suceed....All d best..........

Abhi


----------



## Mj5000 (Oct 8, 2014)

*revaluation is indeed effective*

Hi Guys,

Learnt a lot from this forum so wanted to contribute my part..

Gave IELTS from BC in Sept '14 and got R-8.5, L-7, S-7.5, W-6.5. I was satisfied with my tests and knew my flaws so didn't blame the outcome.. Basically, made basic grammer errors in Listening and was short of words in Letter writing. Even though, my Essay was excellent but i understood got 6.5 in W due to penanlty for under 150 words in Letter writing.. Anyways, booked for another exam for Oct '14 from BC and at same time gave my previous result for Revaluation.. 

Got results for 2nd exam in Nov as R-8.5, L-8.5, S-7.5, W-7.. What a relief !!
After a week got revaluation resul for 1st exam as R-8.5, L-7, S-8, W-7..  Double bonanza..

So what i understood from my experiece is that scores do increase in reval if you are confident. In my case, i was slightly short of words in letter writing but my essay was excellent and so took a chance for reval.. 

My experience with IDP after couple of interactions with them is that they have totally commercialised IELTS.. better to avoid them.. The difference betwen IDP and BC is that of a railway station and an airport.. BC is truly a foreign company with ethics wheras IDP is totally opposite..

BTW, i am struggling to get my refund from IDP as i happened to book a test with the also for Dec as dates are difficult to get.. It seems like i am trying to snatch a bone from dog's teeth..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

Congratz on your re-eval and 2nd attempt results.

Do let us know the outcome of refund process, it will be helpful.

Also, is there a possibility of getting any refund in cancelling the booked IELTS exam slot.



Mj5000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Learnt a lot from this forum so wanted to contribute my part..
> 
> ...


----------



## Mj5000 (Oct 8, 2014)

For BC , you can get a refund even if you cancel a week or so before the test date (Please check for exact terms at BC website).. For IDP you have to submit cacellation request minimum 34 days before test date and it is extremely difficult to get money back. Reason for cancellation must match amongst their listed ones..


----------



## Sridattha (Oct 29, 2014)

liferaja said:


> I appeared for IELTS twice, first time (IDP) i got r-8.5,l-8.5, s-7.5, w-6.5, then again after a month i re-appeared, now with British council, r-9,l-9, s-7.5, w-6.5, Got really frustrated, applied for a reval, paid Rs. 5500/-, after 2 weeks, the results came with no change, Then i talked to few of my friends, they told me that, its has becomes their big time business, only 2% of the candidates get more than 7 in all the 4 sections, So its better to appear from a country , where there are lesser applicants. So, I moved to south africa after few months for a project, i appeared for IELTS from johannesberg, and this time, i got it.......r-8.5,l-9, s-7.5, w-7.5....i was so relieved.......this exam wasted one full year of my precious time.....but better be late than never......so guys, don't give up, just do 3 things.......practice, practice and practice........u'll suceed....All d best..........
> 
> Abhi


Congrats dude..


----------



## Sridattha (Oct 29, 2014)

My reval results were unchanged.. So without wasting any time I sat for PTE Academic and got positive results... 

This concludes IELTS is a Scam..


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Gonna try my luck asking. Did anyone take their IELTS through IDP Singapore? 

My scores are L 9.0, R 9.0, W 7.5, S 8.0. I just submitted a re-evaluation as I really need 8.0 on my writing to get the points I need. However, I am anxious to know whether it might take more than 4 weeks for the re-evaluation results to be out. The people at IDP Singapore said it might take up to 8 weeks - not sure whether they are scaring me to not submit this re-evaluation. I get the vibe that they are deterring me, as they seemed unsure about the procedure for re-evaluation.

If anyone has insight on this, it would be great. TIA.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> Gonna try my luck asking. Did anyone take their IELTS through IDP Singapore?
> 
> My scores are L 9.0, R 9.0, W 7.5, S 8.0. I just submitted a re-evaluation as I really need 8.0 on my writing to get the points I need. However, I am anxious to know whether it might take more than 4 weeks for the re-evaluation results to be out. The people at IDP Singapore said it might take up to 8 weeks - not sure whether they are scaring me to not submit this re-evaluation. I get the vibe that they are deterring me, as they seemed unsure about the procedure for re-evaluation.
> 
> If anyone has insight on this, it would be great. TIA.


Here in the Philippines, it takes up to 8 weeks as well. My friend had her's re-marked a few months ago.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

No matter from where you apply for re-valuation, your result is sent to a Cambridge ESOL-appointed Examiner, employed by the British Council or IDP and not the local test centre. So the average timeframe is usually 6-8 weeks and sometimes more. Also depends on the workload at that point. So keep atleast 2 months for revaluation. 

If you don't want to wait, go for PTE. Lot of people are taking it for speedy and satisfying results..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

rather than re-val go for pte-academic you will clear it with required bands.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html




agrimreaper said:


> Gonna try my luck asking. Did anyone take their IELTS through IDP Singapore?
> 
> My scores are L 9.0, R 9.0, W 7.5, S 8.0. I just submitted a re-evaluation as I really need 8.0 on my writing to get the points I need. However, I am anxious to know whether it might take more than 4 weeks for the re-evaluation results to be out. The people at IDP Singapore said it might take up to 8 weeks - not sure whether they are scaring me to not submit this re-evaluation. I get the vibe that they are deterring me, as they seemed unsure about the procedure for re-evaluation.
> 
> If anyone has insight on this, it would be great. TIA.


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Managed to get the points I need from the ACS appeal process. As such, I won't be pursuing the IELTS re-evaluation route since the turnaround time is up to 8 weeks. Luckily for me, they haven't sent it in to the re-evaluation centre yet and managed to withdraw it.


----------



## mechexpert (Jul 30, 2015)

*Success with IELTS reval*

Hello fellow Expart members,

I have read many of the positive and negative responses from the members in this form and i wanted to share my own experience with British Council IELTS (India).

I took my General Training Exam on 30th of April 2015 and got a score of 
R : 9.0
L : 8.5
S : 8.0 
W: 6.5

I need a minimum score of 7 each to be eligible for my immigration process.
I had confidence that i did well ( atleast better than 6.5) in my writing so i decided to go against the odds. 

After a very impatient wait of 9 weeks, i sent an email to BC regional office and they said my reval process is in progress. 
I applied my reval on 18th May, and british council confirmed that they started by reval process on 20th of may. I got back my revamped results on 25th July with a 0.5 band increase. 
So now my scores in writing are 7.0. I am still not satisfied but atleast i will be getting my money back. I opted for online NEFT transfer during the filing stage and as of yet (30th july) I haven't received the refund. 

So my advice, if you are confident, if your ielts teachers are confident in you, then only should you go for your reval process. 

Its really pathetic that IELTS lack quality control in their Indian branches, they must take some sort of action against that examiner who gave less scores in the first place. Wasted about 9 weeks of my time in addition to mental stress. lane:


----------



## Meenus (Jun 28, 2015)

I got IELTS results. i appeared in British Council, Qatar.

*Writing: 6.5 ( I don't get time to review / read, what i was written)
Reading: 6.5 (I was Confident)
Speaking: 7.5
Listening: 7
Ovearll Band: 7*

I need 7 in each module. If i apply for revaluation, will it work ?????

*Please advise*


----------



## mechexpert (Jul 30, 2015)

Meenus said:


> I got IELTS results. i appeared in British Council, Qatar.
> 
> *Writing: 6.5 ( I don't get time to review / read, what i was written)
> Reading: 6.5 (I was Confident)
> ...


My advise: if you need 7 each then go for the exam one more time. I don't think reading scores will change in revaluation. Writing scores are perspective, hence can increase. But reading scores don't have enough room for improvement. 

Good luck !


----------



## JharnaVyas (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi. I gave ielts general module on 26th aug 2015. Got my results today. This is my second attempt. In first i got L9 R7 W6.5 S7
And in second attempt i got L9 R8.5 W6.5 S7
I need atleast 7 in all...and i m confident that i wrote pretty well. What should i do.? Should i give for revaluation or should i give ielts again.? Please help me. It has been 7 months since my assessment has arrived positive. 
Please help.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Go for remark if you're pretty confident you did well. I got 6.5 in writing and got remarked to 7 in 8 weeks. My other scores are L8.5, R8 and S8.5. Good luck!


----------



## anilkush (Oct 23, 2015)

I required .5 in writing now my writing score is 5.5 and i need at least 6 .i have applied for EOI .

Hope for the best


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I appeared for the IELTS test recently and got l-8.5, S-8.5,R-8.0,W-7.5. I need a band 8 in each section. I have taken PTE twice but for some reason I have been scoring really low in Speaking.

Should I go for a reval?

Please suggest 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## yjal (May 2, 2018)

Hi everyone

A quick doubt, does going for a remark result in score reduction?
My IELTS score is l-9, S-8,R-9,W-7.5
I want to improve my writing score, but I am afraid that a re-evaluation can reduce the score, as I need to use it for Canada PR application also.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

yjal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A quick doubt, does going for a remark result in score reduction?
> My IELTS score is l-9, S-8,R-9,W-7.5
> I want to improve my writing score, but I am afraid that a re-evaluation can reduce the score, as I need to use it for Canada PR application also.


nope, remark won't reduce your W7.5 to W7.0 or lower.


----------



## yjal (May 2, 2018)

tchinyi said:


> nope, remark won't reduce your W7.5 to W7.0 or lower.


Hi
thanks for the quick reply

I was a bit worried since I saw a post on official Cambridge support site which said there is a possibility of the score going down

I tried to post the link, but I was notified that I have not made enough posts to start sharing links.

I will share the same once I cross the post count.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

yjal said:


> Hi
> thanks for the quick reply
> 
> I was a bit worried since I saw a post on official Cambridge support site which said there is a possibility of the score going down
> ...


Will remark will reduce the current mark? - The IELTS Network

https://support.cambridgeenglish.or...rking-your-exam-Results-Enquiries-and-Appeals


----------



## yjal (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, it is the same link that I mentioned

I think the information in this link is confusing.

It clearly says "Please note that your grade could go down as well as up following a Results Enquiry."

However, in a follow-up comment, it is mentioned that this event is unlikely
"In the unlikely event that a candidate's grade was to go down following a Results Enquiry, the Results Enquiry fee would be refunded."

It will be very helpful if you can share pointers to any other official explanation that you are aware of.


----------

